# Τολμήστε



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

*«Τολμήστε», ένα δείγμα γραφής για τη σωτηρία της χώρας*

Του Παναγή Γαλιατσάτου

Δραματική έκκληση στον πολιτικό κόσμο της χώρας να παραμερίσει τις ιδιοτέλειες και τους υπολογισμούς και με ομοψυχία να κάνει το καθήκον του για τη σωτηρία της χώρας και την αποτροπή της διαφαινόμενης απειλής για την ισότιμη ένταξή της στην Ε.Ε. απευθύνουν επιφανείς προσωπικότητες των γραμμάτων, των τεχνών και της ακαδημαϊκής - πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας.

Πολλοί εκπρόσωποι του ελληνικού πνευματικού κόσμου διακατέχονταν το τελευταίο διάστημα από έντονη αγωνία για την αρνητική πορεία των πραγμάτων στην πατρίδα μας. Επιπλέον αισθάνονταν ιδιαίτερα άβολα με το γεγονός ότι ορισμένοι πανεπιστημιακοί και καλλιτέχνες, στις δηλώσεις και παρεμβάσεις τους, όχι μόνο ξιφουλκούσαν δημόσια κατά της προσπάθειας της αποτροπής της χρεοκοπίας της χώρας, αλλά βρέθηκαν στην πρώτη γραμμή εκείνων που με τυμπανοκρουσίες ευαγγελίζονταν την απεμπλοκή από τον ευρωπαϊκό της δρόμο.

Οι εκπρόσωποι του πνευματικού κόσμου, που υπογράφουν αυτό το κείμενο, αντιλήφθηκαν ότι οι μη θορυβώδεις και μεμονωμένες παρεμβάσεις τους δεν ήταν δυνατόν να εισακουστούν απέναντι στις φωνές του λαϊκισμού και της ανευθυνότητας που κυριαρχούσαν στον δημόσιο λόγο, και, ακόμα χειρότερα, δημιουργούσαν έτσι την ψεύτικη αίσθηση ότι οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι συντάσσονται με αυτές.

Έντονες διεργασίες

Οι διεργασίες ανάμεσά τους πύκνωσαν τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, όταν άρχισε να γίνεται σαφές ότι η κυβερνητική αδυναμία και ο πολιτικός μηδενισμός δεν απειλούσαν απλώς την καταβολή της επόμενης δόσης. Μέσα από συνεχείς και αγωνιώδεις συζητήσεις για την πολιτική κατάσταση, αλλά και μέσα από την ένωση και συνεύρεση διαφορετικών ανθρώπων, παρεών και κύκλων, προέκυψε η ιδέα για μια δυναμικότερη και συνολική παρέμβαση υπέρ της υπεύθυνης διαχείρισης της κρίσης. Οι διεργασίες κλιμακώθηκαν το τελευταίο διήμερο ώστε να προκύψει το εξής κείμενο με τίτλο «Τολμήστε», το οποίο αποτελεί τον συγκερασμό όλων αυτών των απόψεων, κάποιοι μάλιστα το υπέγραψαν κυριολεκτικά την τελευταία στιγμή.

*Τολμήστε*

Θέλουμε να εκφράσουμε με τον πιο σαφή τρόπο την αγωνία μας για τη δραματική κατάσταση του τόπου. Η ισότιμη ένταξή μας στην Ευρώπη, αναγκαία για την επιβίωση της Ελλάδας ως σύγχρονης προηγμένης χώρας, αλλά και οι σημαντικές πολιτικές, κοινωνικές και οικονομικές κατακτήσεις που αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο μέρος της, απειλούνται σήμερα σοβαρά. Ως υπεύθυνοι πολίτες νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε, καθώς οι φωνές του λαϊκισμού και της ανευθυνότητας κυριαρχούν στον δημόσιο λόγο, κρύβοντας από τους περισσότερους Έλληνες τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και προτείνοντας λύσεις καταστροφικές, ανεδαφικές ή εξωπραγματικές σε στιγμή κρίσης.

Απευθύνουμε έκκληση σε όλες τις πολιτικές δυνάμεις του τόπου, σε όποια θέση και αν βρίσκονται: στον πρωθυπουργό, στην κυβέρνηση και τους βουλευτές του κυβερνώντος κόμματος, αλλά και τον αρχηγό και τους βουλευτές της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και τους αρχηγούς και τους βουλευτές των άλλων κομμάτων. Τους καλούμε όλους να αλλάξουν νοοτροπία, να παραμερίσουν τις ιδιοτέλειες, τις προσχηματικές αντιμαχίες, εσωκομματικές και εξωκομματικές, τους υπολογισμούς, τους συμψηφισμούς, καθώς και τις αγκυλωμένες στο παρελθόν ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές περιχαρακώσεις και να αναλάβουν επιτέλους στο ακέραιο τις ευθύνες τους. Τους ζητούμε να μιλήσουν με ειλικρίνεια στους Έλληνες πολίτες για τους κινδύνους που απειλούν τη χώρα, για τον αγώνα και τις θυσίες που απαιτεί η σωτηρία και η ανάκτηση της αξιοπρέπειάς της, και να εργαστούν σκληρά και συστηματικά για τη νέα στροφή. Ο τόπος χρειάζεται μια ηγεσία ευθύνης και εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης που, σε συνεργασία με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας, θα κάνει τα απαραίτητα για τη σωτηρία. Η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, και μόνο συντονισμένες ενέργειες, βασισμένες σε ένα νέο πνεύμα ομοψυχίας μπορούν να αποτρέψουν πλέον την καταστροφή. Όσοι αγνοούν προκλητικά τα σημεία των καιρών και, επιδεικνύοντας ασυγχώρητη ιδιοτέλεια, επιμένουν να επενδύουν στην κατάρρευση με οδηγό το δικό τους προσωπικό ή κομματικό συμφέρον, θα χρεωθούν στο ακέραιο την καταστροφή της χώρας. Υπάρχει ακόμη καιρός να σωθούμε, αν αυτοί που εκπροσωπούν τον λαό και παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις για λογαριασμό του, όπου κι αν βρίσκονται, είτε στην κυβέρνηση είτε στην αντιπολίτευση, είτε σε άλλους συλλογικούς φορείς ή όργανα, τολμήσουν να κάνουν το καθήκον τους.

Οι κατακτήσεις της σημερινής Ελλάδας στηρίχθηκαν σε κόπους και θυσίες γενεών. Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα, πολιτικοί και πολίτες, να τις εγκαταλείψουμε ούτε να αφήσουμε κανέναν να τις καταστρέψει. Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να υποθηκεύσουμε το μέλλον και τα όνειρα των νέων και των επερχόμενων γενεών».

Οι υπογράφοντες

Το κείμενο υπογράφουν, από τα γράμματα και τις τέχνες: Θανάσης Βαλτινός, Κική Δημουλά, Απόστολος Δοξιάδης, Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος, Αθηνά Κακούρη, Μένης Κουμανταρέας, Γιάννης Κουνέλης, Πέτρος Μάρκαρης, Τάσος Μπουλμέτης, Βασίλης Παπαβασιλείου, Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος, Γιώργος Σκαμπαρδώνης, Αλέκος Φασιανός.

Από την ακαδημαϊκή - επιστημονική κοινότητα: Νίκος Αλιβιζάτος, Νάσος Βαγενάς, Γιάννης Βούλγαρης, Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης, Άγγελος Δεληβοριάς, Γιώργος Δερτιλής, Αρίστος Δοξιάδης, Ορέστης Καλογήρου, Στάθης Καλύβας, Βάσω Κιντή, Ανδρέας Κούρκουλας, Νίκος Μουζέλης, Χαράλαμπος Μ. Μουτσόπουλος, Γιώργος Παγουλάτος, Κωνσταντίνος Παπαγεωργίου, Παύλος Σούρλας, Γιάννης Στουρνάρας, Σταύρος Τσακυράκης, Χαρίδημος Τσούκας.​
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_100011_02/06/2011_444254


----------



## Marinos (Jun 2, 2011)

Τώρα, αν πω ότι οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι μετά κατηγορούν ενδεχομένως την αριστερά ξέρω γω για ευχολόγια και εκθέσεις ιδεών, θα γίνω πολύ κακός; (άσε που μπορώ να γίνω ακόμα πιο κακός) Πραγματικά θα προτιμούσα να λέγανε ευθέως "δεχόμαστε ότι πολιτικές σε στυλ Μνημονίου είναι η μόνη δυνατή λύση και καταδικάζουμε κάθε διαμαρτυρία χάριν του καλού της χώρας".


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

> Ο τόπος χρειάζεται μια ηγεσία ευθύνης και εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης που, σε συνεργασία με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας, θα κάνει τα απαραίτητα για τη σωτηρία.



Καλά, η σημερινή κυβέρνηση (την οποία στηρίζουν απ' όσο ξέρω όλοι αυτοί οι «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι») δεν ήταν ηγεσία ευθύνης και εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης, δεν συνεργαζόταν σε βαθμό παρεξηγήσεως με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας και δεν έκανε τα απαραίτητα για τη σωτηρία; Αν ναι, γιατί φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ και χρειάστηκε να σπάσουν την πολύτιμη σιωπή τους οι φωστήρες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Μπορεί να μην αρέσουν σε κάποιους οι διατυπώσεις τους ή οι υπογραφές, αλλά πιστεύω ότι η πιο αγωνιώδης κραυγή που ακούγεται σήμερα στην Ελλάδα είναι «Σώστε την αστική δημοκρατία και τα επιτεύγματά της». Κανένας δεν θέλει να αγνοήσει τα κουσούρια της και κανένας δεν επιτρέπεται να κωφεύει στις φωνές των φτωχών και των ανέργων. Αλλά να δούμε λίγο πιο μακριά, γιατί εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν τα σύννεφα που βλέπω από αριστερά και από δεξιά. Ή μήπως δεν τα βλέπετε; Μήπως σας φαίνονται ροζ, σαν να ανατέλλει κάτι καινούργιο; Γιατί εγώ τα βλέπω γκρίζα — αλλά μπορεί να φταίει η αχρωματοψία μου.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 2, 2011)

Γκρίζα μου φαίνονται και μένα. Ωστόσο, νομίζω, ένα ειλικρινές «σώστε την αστική δημοκρατία» θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνει υπόψη του ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάμε για ένα πολίτευμα που μόνο στα χαρτιά λειτουργεί, και αυτό όχι λόγω των φτωχών και των ανέργων. Εκτός αν φετιχοποιήσουμε επιτεύγματα όπως η ελευθερία του λόγου ή η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα, ξεχνώντας ένα βασικό κανόνα: τη λαϊκή κυριαρχία. Θέλω να πω, δημοκρατία αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει να σημαίνει κάτι σαν _μπορείς να λες ελεύθερα ό,τι θες, αλλά δεν θα σε παίρνω υπόψη μου γιατί δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Μα και οι αστοί που ζητούν από τις πολιτικές και τις κοινωνικές δυνάμεις να περισώσουν ό,τι μπορούν είναι πιθανό να αγωνιούν για διαφορετικά πράγματα και να έχουν και διαφορετικές λύσεις στο μυαλό τους. Ίσως γι' αυτό και κάποια τέτοια καλέσματα είναι γενικόλογα ευχολόγια· δεν είναι δουλειά τους να προτείνουν λύσεις, γιατί θα αρχίσουν κι αυτοί να λένε ο ένας το κοντό του κι ο άλλος το μακρύ του. Δεν πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι το κείμενο ζητά από τους αγανακτισμένους να βγάλουν το σκασμό. Ζητά από τις ηγεσίες κάτι διαφορετικό, κάτι καλύτερο από το χάλι που βλέπουμε ως τώρα. Πόσο ζυγισμένες είναι οι διακηρύξεις που ακούμε από τους περισσότερους ηγέτες μας; Πόσο βοηθούν να βρεθούν λύσεις αντί να μας σπρώχνουν βαθύτερα στα αδιέξοδα;


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι την αστική δημοκρατία την κάνανε κουρελάκι αυτοί που τώρα βγάζουν δήθεν κραυγές αγωνίας (και οι συγκεκριμένοι «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι» με την ενεργό στήριξή τους). Αυτοί που παριστάνουν ότι κόπτονται γι' αυτήν όταν στην πραγματικότητα πιστεύουν πως έχουμε «... εθνικά συστήματα δημοκρατίας, τα οποία είναι αδύναμα και αιχμάλωτα μιας παγκόσμιας εξουσίας» (δήλωση του πρωθυπουργού είναι αυτή). Αυτοί που ψηφίζουν κατώτερους μισθούς με τους οποίους δεν ζει άνθρωπος, αυτοί που παίζουν το χαρτί του ρατσισμού (Παπουτσής: δεν χωράμε άλλοι), αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τη Χρυσή Αυγή ως βοηθό των ΜΑΤ, αυτοί που το Σύνταγμα το θυμούνται μόνο όταν είναι να τα βάλουν με απεργούς. Απίστευτη υποκρισία βλέπω εγώ, nickel, στο παραπάνω κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι στις κραυγές αγωνίας των αστών θα είναι αναπόφευκτο να διακρίνουμε ανάμικτη την υποκρισία με τη μεταμέλεια. (Σιγά, δεν έχει κάποια ομάδα το μονοπώλιο στην υποκρισία.) Αν είναι να μείνουμε στην υποκρισία και στα μπαλώματα (για να μη μιλήσουμε για άλλα απίστευτα), καλά κρασιά. (Ναι, το κακό δεν είναι που με φοβίζουν μόνο τα σύννεφα από τα αριστερά και τα δεξιά. Είναι που έχει κάτσει κι ένα μαύρο σύννεφο αποπάνω μας και μέσα στην καρδιά μας.)


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο πάντως που συνδέεις αυτό το κείμενο με την υπεράσπιση της αστικής δημοκρατίας. Αν κάτι κάνει αυτό το κείμενο είναι να ζητά την παράκαμψή της κτγμ, μέσω μιας αδιευκρίνιστης «νέας στροφής» κατά την οποία τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης καλούνται να ξεχάσουν τον αντιπολιτευτικό τους ρόλο λόγω ανωτέρας βίας (ο λόγος δε, απ' τη μια φέρνει στο νου γύψους κι απ' την άλλη Σπίθες: η χώρα που καταστρέφεται και απειλείται, θυσίες, εθνική ανασυγκρότηση).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 2, 2011)

Το κείμενο μπορεί όντως να μοιάζει λίγο με ευχολόγιο, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι σαφές. Δεν λέει ανοιχτά "σώστε την αστική δημοκρατία και τα επιτεύγματά της", αλλά σαφώς αυτό εννοεί (και δεν συμφωνώ φυσικά ότι στην αστική δημοκρατία τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης οφείλουν να αντιπολιτεύονται τα πάντα, μην τύχει και "ξεχάσουν" τον αντιπολιτευτικό τους ρόλο). Ίσως όμως το κεντρικό μήνυμα να το διατύπωνα ως: "Κρατήστε την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη". Και αυτό είναι μάλλον και το πιο καίριο πράγμα που διακυβεύεται σήμερα στην Ελλάδα (αν δεν διακυβεύεται και αυτή καθαυτή η επιβίωση του κοινοβουλευτισμού, κάτι όμως που δεν το πολυπιστεύω).

Νομίζω ότι έχει έρθει πια η ώρα για ένα δημοψήφισμα, με ερώτημα αν θέλουμε να παραμείνουμε στην Ευρώπη (με όποιες θυσίες συνεπάγεται αυτό) ή να πάρουμε τα μπογαλάκια μας και να φύγουμε. Θα μου πείτε ότι είναι διλημματικό, αλλά τα δημοψηφίσματα πάντα έτσι είναι, και το διακύβευμα των ημερών πιστεύω ότι αυτό ακριβώς είναι: το αν θα παραμείνουμε ή όχι στην Ευρώπη. Ένα δημοψήφισμα θα δώσει την ευκαιρία στην κυβέρνηση να ανανεώσει τη λαϊκή εντολή χωρίς να κάνει εκλογές (σε περίπτωση φυσικά που το αποτέλεσμα είναι υπέρ της παραμονής στην Ευρώπη -σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ας παραιτηθεί η κυβέρνηση και ας γίνουν εκλογές), και θα είναι μια ευκαιρία για τους έλληνες πολίτες να χειραφετηθούν και να αναλάβουν οι ίδιοι τις ευθύνες τους για την πορεία που θα πάρει η χώρα, αντί να βγάζουν μονίμως την πάρτη τους στην απέξω και να μουτζώνουν τους πολιτικούς που οι ίδιοι ψήφισαν.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 2, 2011)

Δε θα σταθώ στο κύριο θέμα του νήματος, αλλά με αφορμή το σχόλιο του φίλου panadeli, απλά να κάνω μια επισήμανση. Το πρόβλημά μου εμένα είναι ότι δεν έχει κάτσει ένας άνθρωπος να μας ενημερώσει πραγματικά και με σαφήνεια για τις όποιες επιλογές μας ή τα πιθανά σενάρια. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που εύχονται να χρεοκοπήσουμε γιατί νομίζουν ότι δεν θα πληρώνουν τα χρέη τους στις τράπεζες. Ή που το παίρνουν πολύ ελαφρά. _Ας βγούμε απ' το ευρώ, ας γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή. Και τι έγινε;_ Θέλω κάποιος να μας πει υπεύθυνα ότι, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον ένα δρόμο, οι πιθανές επιπτώσεις είναι αυτές και αυτές και αυτές. Και τι σημαίνει για εμάς μια αναδιάρθρωση (ήπια ή άγρια). Γιατί όλοι μιλάνε μιλάνε και δε λένε τίποτα, κανάλια και πολιτικοί. Πριν να αποφασίσω, θέλω να ξέρω, βρε αδερφέ, τι συνεπάγεται το ένα και τι συνεπάγεται το άλλο. Συγγνώμη που έφυγα από το θέμα. Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 2, 2011)

@oliver_twisted:
Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημά μας είναι τελικά η έλλειψη πληροφόρησης όσο η υπερπληροφόρηση, με την έννοια της πληροφόρησης από υπερβολικά πολλές και συχνά υπερβολικά ανεύθυνες πηγές. Πάντως ένα από τα πολύ καλά κείμενα που έχω διαβάσει πρόσφατα για το θέμα της διαγραφής του χρέους, της εξόδου από το ευρώ κλπ, και μάλιστα από έναν οικονομολόγο αριστερών αποχρώσεων, είναι αυτό.


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Ίσως όμως το κεντρικό μήνυμα να το διατύπωνα ως: "Κρατήστε την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη".



Δεν διαφωνούμε: «Κρατήστε την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη» λένε. Είναι ο ίδιος εκβιασμός που ακούσαμε κι από τη Δαμανάκη πριν λίγες μέρες. Κάντε ό,τι σας ζητάνε (συναίνεση όλων των κομμάτων, ξεπούλημα δημόσιας περιουσίας, εξαθλίωση χαμηλών και μεσαίων στρωμάτων) προκειμένου να μείνουμε στην Ευρώπη.



oliver_twisted said:


> Δε θα σταθώ στο κύριο θέμα του νήματος, αλλά με αφορμή το σχόλιο του φίλου panadeli, απλά να κάνω μια επισήμανση. Το πρόβλημά μου εμένα είναι ότι δεν έχει κάτσει ένας άνθρωπος να μας ενημερώσει πραγματικά και με σαφήνεια για τις όποιες επιλογές μας ή τα πιθανά σενάρια.


 
Υπάρχει όμως και η πιθανότητα άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν εσένα ως εργαζόμενη και άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν π.χ. τον Αλαφούζο, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ήδη υπάρχει ενημέρωση σχετική με το τι θα γίνει στο ένα ή στο άλλο σενάριο. Απλώς, όχι από επίσημα χείλη, και όχι από την τηλεόραση. Δηλαδή πρέπει κανείς να τα διαβάζει όλα, και να αναζητεί επίσημα στοιχεία εκεί όπου δημοσιεύονται.

Αυτό που λες, Ολ, έχει μια μικρή παγίδα: έστω ότι η κυβέρνηση εκπονεί μια μελέτη και σου λέει ότι θα γίνει το Χ και το Ψ. Επειδή είναι δύσκολο να προβλεφθούν όλες οι παράμετροι, μπορεί να πέσει κατά χ% έξω. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι περισσότεροι που θα ψηφίσουν θα γυρίσουν αργότερα να πουν «ναι, αλλά αυτό δε μου το είχες πει», ή «αλλιώς μου τα πρόβλεψες».

Πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι την ευθύνη για την απόφαση πρέπει να τη λάβουμε επιτέλους εμείς οι ίδιοι. Είναι ωστόσο γενικευμένη αντίδραση στην Ελλάδα (και δεν εννοώ εσένα :)) να προσπαθούμε να ρίξουμε τις ευθύνες σε όλους τους άλλους, αλλά ποτέ στον εαυτό μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Άκουσα πρόσφατα γνωστό ιδιοκτήτη ΜΜΕ να εξηγεί σε ραδιοσύνέντευξη: «Άσκημα περνάγαμε με τη δραχμή μας;» Δυστυχώς, ο δημοσιογράφος δεν τον ρώτησε ούτε για την εποχή που δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα, ούτε επισήμανε ότι η γενιά τους (και δική μου) ήμασταν δέκα χρόνια νεότεροι όταν αποχαιρετήσαμε τη δραχμή (και άρα περνούσαμε εξ ορισμού καλύτερα), ούτε τον ρώτησε για ποια δραχμή ακριβώς μιλάμε. Ούτε τον ρώτησε βέβαια πόσο θα υποτιμηθεί ταχύτατα αυτή η νέα δραχμούλα (η αίσθησή μου, αμέσως σε κάποιο νούμερο κοντά στα νούμερα που ακούγονται για κούρεμα του χρέους), ούτε εξήγησε στον κόσμο ότι ενώ οι μισθοί θα μείνουν στη σημερινή αντιστοιχία, με τις νέες δραχμούλες θα αγοράζεις ολοένα και λιγότερα πράγματα. Εκείνοι όμως που φρόντισαν να έχουν τα ευρώ τους έξω από τη δικαιοδοσία του ελληνικού κράτους, θα μπορέσουν σαν κατοχικοί λαδέμποροι να ξαναφέρουν τα ευρώ τους και ν' αγοράσουν τα πάντα κοψοχρονιά.

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μας ενημερώνουν, αλλά δεν τολμούμε να συνειδητοποιήσουμε τι είναι ακριβώς αυτό για το οποίο μας ενημερώνουν. Έχω ακούσει κατεπανάληψη υπουργούς και στελέχη να λένε ότι «η ύφεση είναι λογική, αφού αποσύρθηκαν τόσα δις ευρώ από την αγορά». Έχω ακούσει από παντού να μας εξηγούν ότι η Ελλάδα θα κατευθυνθεί σε ισορροπία όπου θα έχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα --αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα αφαιρεθούν κι άλλα δις από την αγορά. Πόσα συνολικά; Αν το έλλειμμα του '09 έκλεισε στο 30 τόσα δις («τόσα», λες και είναι στραγάλια...) πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν από την αγορά πάνω από 30 δις. Αν ήμασταν Γερμανία, θα σήμαινε (αν ισχύει μια αντιστοιχία που είδα κάπου), κοντά στα 400 δις. Τόσο άσχημα είναι τα πράγματα. Είναι χειρότερα από το να είχαμε χάσει έναν καταστροφικό πόλεμο.

Και επειδή όσοι καταλαβαίνουν, καταλαβαίνουν ότι τα νούμερα είναι τόσο ασύλληπτα που εντάσσονται απλώς στην κατηγορία «πολλά», όπως «1, 2, 3, πολλά...» θα μας βγάζουν λίγα λίγα τα φασολάκια. Όποιος ανοίξει περσινές εφημερίδες την εποχή του πρώτου μνημόνιου, θα δει ότι για τα επόμενα χρόνια προβλέπονταν «μη καθορισμένα μέτρα» σε σημαντικό ύψος. Σε λιγότερο ύψος από αυτά που έρχονται τώρα επειδή η κυβέρνηση δεν εφάρμοσε (αυτή η κριτική γίνεται απέξω, αν προσέξετε καλύτερα) το μνημόνιο (επειδή ήταν ανίκανη, ζοριζόταν πολιτικά, ό,τι θέλετε), επειδή το αρχικό έλλειμμα ήταν μεγαλύτερο (και μεταφέρεται και πιο κάτω), επειδή η ύφεση τράβηξε περισσότερο, επειδή... διάφορα (κατά βούληση και κατά ιδεολογία). 

Και επειδή μέχρι να ισορροπήσουμε και να βγάζουμε όσα χαλάμε και λίγο παραπάνω για να πληρώνουμε τόκους και ν' αρχίσουμε να ξοφλάμε κεφάλαιο θα χρειαστούν κάποια χρόνια ακόμη (πόσα; --κανείς δεν ξέρει, ας πούμε τρία με τον τωρινό ρυθμό), τα χρέη μας θα έχουν φτάσει τα 350 ή 400 δις που σημαίνει ότι αν θέλουμε να τα ξοφλήσουμε σε 40 χρόνια, θα πρέπει να μας περισσεύουν αρκετά ωστε να πληρώνουμε τους τόκους αναχρηματοδότησης (ας πούμε 5% στα 400, δηλαδή 20 δις και να μας περισσεύουν και δέκα δις για να ξοφλήσουμε σε 40 χρόνια --λιγότερα στην πραγματικότητα επειδή θα μειώνονται και οι τόκοι) θα πρέπει να αφαιρούμε κάθε χρόνο άλλα 30 δις.

Αυτά μετράνε οι ειδικοί και δεν τους βγαίνουν τα νούμερα. Από την αλλη, έρχονται άλλοι ειδικοί και λένε: «Ναι, αλλά έχετε τόση κρατική περιουσία. Πουλήστε.» Ή, «Έχετε τόσους φοροφυγάδες. Φορολογήστε.» Ή, «Υπάρχει 1 τρις ιδιωτική περιουσία. Φορολογήστε.» και άλλα τέτοια.

Κι εμείς λέμε: «Μα είναι δυνατόν να τρελαινόσαστε έτσι για ένα περίπτερο μέσα σε ολόκληρη Ευρώπη; Το 1% της Ευρώπης είμαστε. Τι μας ζορίζετε και δεν βοηθάτε;» Κι αυτοι μας λένε: «Ναι ρε παιδιά, αλλά μην ξυπνάτε τους δικούς μας λαούς, που θα πληρώσουν, ότι δεν θέλετε να εφαρμόσετε "αντιμνημονιακές πολιτικές" επειδή εμείς έχουμε συμφωνήσει και τις εφαρμόζουμε από μόνοι μας, από καιρό. Κι έτσι μαζέψαμε τα λεφτά που σας δίνουμε. Με το αζημίωτο, αλλά ποιος να το εξηγεί τώρα...»

Τι από όλα αυτά δεν μας τα έχουν πει και δεν τα έχουμε ακούσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ξέρω ανθρώπους που εύχονται να χρεοκοπήσουμε γιατί νομίζουν ότι δεν θα πληρώνουν τα χρέη τους στις τράπεζες. Ή που το παίρνουν πολύ ελαφρά. _Ας βγούμε απ' το ευρώ, ας γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή. Και τι έγινε;_ Θέλω κάποιος να μας πει υπεύθυνα ότι, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον ένα δρόμο, οι πιθανές επιπτώσεις είναι αυτές και αυτές και αυτές. Και τι σημαίνει για εμάς μια αναδιάρθρωση (ήπια ή άγρια).


Για όλα αυτά τα πράγματα έχουν μιλήσει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια αυτοί που εξηγούν πόσο καταστροφική θα ήταν μια χρεοκοπία ή μια επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Τα πιθανά σενάρια υπάρχουν παντού, και κάθε φορά που τα ακούω ή τα διαβάζω, χάνω τον ύπνο μου. Δεν νομίζω ότι μας λείπει η πληροφόρηση, κάθε άλλο. Απλώς η λέξη "υπεύθυνα" δεν ισχύει για κάποιους πολιτικούς (και οικονομολόγους), που παραδέχονται ότι η χρεοκοπία θα είναι γενικώς και αορίστως κάτι δυσάρεστο, χρησιμοποιούν και τη λέξη "σοκ", μάλιστα, αλλά παραλείπουν επιμελώς να περιγράψουν τι θα συμβεί και πόσο θα κρατήσει. Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτοί που έχουν για διάφορους λόγους επενδύσει στη χρεοκοπία. Κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας φτάνουν στο σημείο να λένε "Ας γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή, να ησυχάσουμε" -- λες και η χρεοκοπία είναι το τέλος των προβλημάτων, αντί για αρχή άλλων τεράστιων προβλημάτων, που δεν τα έχουμε δει ακόμα, αφού το κράτος δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα στάση πληρωμών.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Και αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πόσοι από αυτούς που λένε «να γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή να ησυχάσουμε» ενημερώνονται από διάφορες πηγές, και όχι από τις πηγές που τα λένε όπως θέλουν εκείνοι να τα ακούνε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> Δεν διαφωνούμε: «Κρατήστε την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη» λένε. Είναι ο ίδιος εκβιασμός που ακούσαμε κι από τη Δαμανάκη πριν λίγες μέρες. Κάντε ό,τι σας ζητάνε (συναίνεση όλων των κομμάτων, ξεπούλημα δημόσιας περιουσίας, εξαθλίωση χαμηλών και μεσαίων στρωμάτων) προκειμένου να μείνουμε στην Ευρώπη.


Υπάρχει κάπου, οπουδήποτε, μία τεκμηρίωση, κάποιο παράδειγμα, οτιδήποτε που να δείχνει ότι έξω από την Ευρώπη δεν θα συμβούν όλα αυτά (και μάλιστα, με τον πρόσθετο κίνδυνο και για θεσμικές εκτροπές); 


anef said:


> Υπάρχει όμως και η πιθανότητα άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν εσένα ως εργαζόμενη και άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν π.χ. τον Αλαφούζο, έτσι δεν είναι;


Προφανώς. Ως εργαζόμενο στο Δημόσιο, με συμφέρει --αφού δεν βρίσκει δανεικά-- να στύβει το κράτος τον ιδιωτικό τομέα να βρει τα λεφτά να με πληρώνει. Ως εργαζόμενο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, με συμφέρει να μη με πνίγει το υπερτροφικό Δημόσιο. Οι επώνυμοι λεφτάδες δεν θα χάσουν έτσι κι αλλιώς όταν υπάρχουν πολιτικοί που, στη σημερινή κατάσταση, μιλάνε για μείωση φόρων του κεφαλαίου και ο κόσμος τους επιβραβεύει στις δημοσκοπήσεις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 2, 2011)

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ, ότι υπάρχει υπερβολική, φλύαρη και ανεύθυνη πληροφόρηση. Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι ο λαός, εμείς, θα πρέπει να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας, να κάνουμε τις επιλογές μας, σηκώνοντας και το βάρος των συνεπειών τους. Όμως οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, ο απλός κόσμος που είναι στο δρόμο και μουντζώνει τη βουλή δεν έχει διαβάσει αναλύσεις, ούτε το έχει ψάξει παραπάνω. Κακώς, βέβαια, αλλά είναι η πραγματικότητα. Από την κεντροδεξιά ακούω ένα σωρό τεχνοκρατικούς όρους και από την αριστερά πάλι την ίδια προπολεμική φρασεολογία. Ωραία το λες το "δεν πληρώνω", αλλά στην πράξη τι γίνεται; 
(@Anef, ναι, σίγουρα άλλες λύσεις συμφέρουν τον Αλαφούζο και άλλες τους εργαζομένους, αλλά ακριβώς εδώ θέλω την ενημέρωση από την αριστερά. Με συγκεκριμένες, πραγματοποιήσιμες λύσεις. Εκτός αν θεωρούν ότι πάμε για την επανάσταση, οπότε πάω πάσο  )


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει κάπου, οπουδήποτε, μία τεκμηρίωση, κάποιο παράδειγμα, οτιδήποτε που να δειχνει έξω από την Ευρώπη δεν θα συμβούν όλα αυτά (και μάλιστα, με τον πρόσθετο κίνδυνο και για θεσμικές εκτροπές);



Ενώ υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση πως η Ευρώπη με κάποιον τρόπο μας προστατεύει; Και μας και όλες τις χώρες τις περιφέρειας; Στην πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση πως η οξυμένη κρίση στην ευρωπαϊκή περιφέρεια δεν οφείλεται ακριβώς και στο γεγονός ότι μπήκε στην ΕΕ _ως _περιφέρεια, έχοντας να ανταγωνιστεί Γερμανία και Γαλλία; Όπως και να 'χει, κι επειδή απ' όσο ξέρω το μόνο κόμμα που λέει έξω απ' την Ευρώπη είναι το ΚΚΕ, και το ΚΚΕ πάλι απ' όσο ξέρω δεν πρόκειται στο άμεσο μέλλον να καταλάβει την εξουσία, ποιος ακριβώς θέλει να μας διώξει απ' την Ευρώπη; Ε, χμμμ, η ίδια η ΕΕ, αν δεν δεχτούμε να εξαθλιωθούμε κι άλλο ώστε να μη χάσουν τα λεφτά τους οι πιστωτές μας. Εμείς όριο εξαθλίωσης θα βάλουμε ή είμαστε υπεράνω;

Η διακυβέρνηση από μη εκλεγμένα όργανα, πιστωτές και αγορές δεν συνιστά θεσμική εκτροπή; (βλ. δηλώσεις Παπανδρέου για απώλεια εθνικής κυριαρχίας και παγκόσμια εξουσία)



drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς. Ως εργαζόμενο στο Δημόσιο, με συμφέρει --αφού δεν βρίσκει δανεικά-- να στίβει το κράτος τον ιδιωτικό τομέα να βρει τα λεφτά να με πληρώνει. Ως εργαζόμενο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, με συμφέρει να μη με πνίγει το υπερτροφικό Δημόσιο. Οι επώνυμοι λεφτάδες δεν θα χάσουν έτσι κι αλλιώς όταν υπάρχουν πολιτικοί που, στη σημερινή κατάσταση, μιλάνε για μείωση φόρων του κεφαλαίου και ο κόσμος τους επιβραβεύει στις δημοσκοπήσεις.



Ίσως, αν ο βασικός ανταγωνισμός που βλέπεις στη σημερινή κοινωνία είναι ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικές ομάδες εργαζομένων και θεωρείς το κεφάλαιο φυσικό φαινόμενο.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> Καλά, η σημερινή κυβέρνηση (την οποία στηρίζουν απ' όσο ξέρω όλοι αυτοί οι «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι») δεν ήταν ηγεσία ευθύνης και εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης, δεν συνεργαζόταν σε βαθμό παρεξηγήσεως με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας και δεν έκανε τα απαραίτητα για τη σωτηρία; Αν ναι, γιατί φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ και χρειάστηκε να σπάσουν την πολύτιμη σιωπή τους οι φωστήρες;


 
Υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να στηρίζεις κάτι ανόρεχτα επειδή η εναλλακτική σου φαίνεται χειρότερη. Παπανδρέου με Λούκα, ή Σαμαρά με Φαήλο;

Όσο για την "πολύτιμη σιωπή" τους, σίγουρα ξέρεις καλά ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς δεν είναι καθόλου σιωπηλοί. Αρθρογραφούν σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά, και συμμετέχουν σε δημόσιες συζητήσεις εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. (Αυτό είναι που λέμε strawman argument; )


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

@FunkSoulBrother:
- Ανόρεχτα ή όχι (αυτοί που γνωρίζω καθόλου ανόρεχτα, πάντως), ας κάνουν αυτοκριτική πρώτα. Τα ψυχολογικά τους τραύματα από τόσα χρόνια στήριξης της εξουσίας πολύ λίγο ενδιαφέρουν.

- Την πολύτιμη σιωπή τους τη σπάνε όχι ως μεμονωμένα άτομα/επιστήμονες, αλλά ως «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι» που θέλουν να κάνουν πολιτική παρέμβαση (αν και κάποιοι απ' αυτούς είχαν παρέμβει -σωτήρια και πάλι- και μετά τον Δεκέμβρη του '08): 
Ως υπεύθυνοι πολίτες *νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε*, καθώς οι φωνές του λαϊκισμού και της ανευθυνότητας κυριαρχούν στον δημόσιο λόγο, κρύβοντας από τους περισσότερους Έλληνες τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και προτείνοντας λύσεις καταστροφικές, ανεδαφικές ή εξωπραγματικές σε στιγμή κρίσης.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει κάπου, οπουδήποτε, μία τεκμηρίωση, κάποιο παράδειγμα, οτιδήποτε που να δείχνει ότι έξω από την Ευρώπη δεν θα συμβούν όλα αυτά (και μάλιστα, με τον πρόσθετο κίνδυνο και για θεσμικές εκτροπές);


 
Νομίζω ότι το λέει επίσης και η κοινή λογική, με εικονογράφηση από λίγη φαντασία. Στην Ελλάδα φτύσαμε αίμα ως τώρα (όχι όλοι, βέβαια!) για να μειώσουμε το έλλειμμα κατά 5%. Πώς θα είναι τα πράγματα αν δεν βρούμε άλλα δανεικά και εκ των πραγμάτων αναγκαστούμε να ζήσουμε με όσα παράγουμε, και μάλιστα αρχίζοντας αμέσως, δηλαδή πρακτικά μειώνοντας ακαριαία το έλλειμμα από 10,5 σε 0%;

Η έκκληση για υπεύθυνη ηγεσία δεν είναι αόριστη, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το "σοβαρευτείτε και κάντε τη δουλειά σας" είναι απλό και συγκεκριμένο μέσα στην απελπισία του. Είναι ευθύνη της κυβέρνησης και των συλλογικών θεσμών μας να αρθούν στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, και να αναρωτηθούν επιτέλους τι διάολο θέλει όλο εκείνο το πλήθος στο Σύνταγμα. Hint: σουβλάκια υπάρχουν παντού, ο κόσμος δεν κατεβαίνει μόνο γι' αυτό.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> @FunkSoulBrother:
> - Ανόρεχτα ή όχι (αυτοί που γνωρίζω καθόλου ανόρεχτα, πάντως), ας κάνουν αυτοκριτική πρώτα. Τα ψυχολογικά τους τραύματα από τόσα χρόνια στήριξης της εξουσίας πολύ λίγο ενδιαφέρουν.
> 
> - Την πολύτιμη σιωπή τους τη σπάνε όχι ως μεμονωμένα άτομα/επιστήμονες, αλλά ως «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι» που θέλουν να κάνουν πολιτική παρέμβαση (αν και κάποιοι απ' αυτούς είχαν παρέμβει -σωτήρια και πάλι- και μετά τον Δεκέμβρη του '08):
> Ως υπεύθυνοι πολίτες *νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε*, καθώς οι φωνές του λαϊκισμού και της ανευθυνότητας κυριαρχούν στον δημόσιο λόγο, κρύβοντας από τους περισσότερους Έλληνες τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και προτείνοντας λύσεις καταστροφικές, ανεδαφικές ή εξωπραγματικές σε στιγμή κρίσης.


 
Να κάνουν την αυτοκριτική τους για ποιο πράγμα;

Το "νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε" δεν σημαίνει καθόλου "πριν δεν μιλούσαμε". Όπως είπα και πριν, οι περισσότεροι μιλούσαν και μιλάνε τακτικά.


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Να κάνουν την αυτοκριτική τους για ποιο πράγμα;



Γι' αυτό που έλεγα παραπάνω: 


> Καλά, η σημερινή κυβέρνηση (*την οποία στηρίζουν απ' όσο ξέρω όλοι αυτοί* οι «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι») *δεν ήταν* ηγεσία ευθύνης και εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης, δεν συνεργαζόταν σε βαθμό παρεξηγήσεως με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας και δεν έκανε τα απαραίτητα για τη σωτηρία; *Αν ναι, γιατί φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ* και χρειάστηκε να σπάσουν την πολύτιμη σιωπή τους οι φωστήρες;





FunkSoulBrother said:


> Το "νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε" δεν σημαίνει καθόλου "πριν δεν μιλούσαμε". Όπως είπα και πριν, οι περισσότεροι μιλούσαν και μιλάνε τακτικά.



Το «νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να μιλήσουμε» δείχνει σαφώς ποιοτική διαφορά (κατά τους ίδιους) ανάμεσα στην κανονική αρθρογραφία και τη σημερινή παρέμβαση των «πνευματικών ανθρώπων», αν μου έχει απομείνει έστω και ελάχιστη ικανότητα ερμηνείας και ανάλυσης κειμένων. Ωστόσο, δεν έχω όρεξη να πνιγώ στη λεπτομέρεια: όντως έχουν όλοι αρθρογραφήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> Ενώ υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση πως η Ευρώπη με κάποιον τρόπο μας προστατεύει; Και μας και όλες τις χώρες τις περιφέρειας;


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πολιτική που παίζεται με ρόλους πατερναλισμού και προστατών. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μας προστατεύει κάποιος. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για προστάτες, ας το δηλώσει.

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως από πού προήλθαν τα χρήματα των κοινοτικών επιδοτήσεων τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Από πού προέρχονται τα λεφτά που συμπληρώνουν το έλλειμμα και πληρώνουν μισθούς και συντάξεις τον τελευταίο χρόνο; Αυτά που λείπουν κάθε χρόνο, τα 20, 25, 30 δις, με τα οποία αγοράζεις σήμερα όλο το χρηματιστήριο (όλο το ελληνικό ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο), ποιος μας τα δίνει και πού τα βρίσκουμε; Όχι βέβαια τα ευρωπαϊκά κοινοβούλια και οι λαοί της Ευρώπης, εκείνα τα λεφτά είναι αριθμημένα, όπως στους εκβιασμούς, και είναι από την άλλη τσέπη, εκείνη που ξαναγυρίζουν στους δανειστές μας. 
Τους διαφορικούς τόκους, όμως, ποιος άραγε τους τσεπώνει; Οι εθνικοί προϋπολογισμοί των άλλων ή οι τράπεζες;

Αλλά πολλοί πιστεύουν πώς υπάρχουν τα καλά λεφτά, που τα ξεδιαλέγουμε για να τα χρησιμοποιούμε περήφανα, και τα κακά λεφτά, που μας τα δίνουν για να σκλαβωθούμε χειρότερα. 


anef said:


> Στην πραγματικότητα, υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση πως η οξυμένη κρίση στην ευρωπαϊκή περιφέρεια δεν οφείλεται ακριβώς και στο γεγονός ότι μπήκε στην ΕΕ _ως _περιφέρεια, έχοντας να ανταγωνιστεί Γερμανία και Γαλλία;


Και βέβαια υπάρχει. Και ενδοεθνικά, επίσης. Η δυτική Γερμανία ξεζουμίζει π.χ. την ανατολική ,ακόμη και σήμερα. Και η Αθήνα την ελληνική περιφέρεια.

Αλλά όπου οι περιφερειακές χώρες διαχειρίστηκαν πολύ σφιχτά, πολύ γερμανικά, αν θέλεις, επιδοτήσεις κλπ, έφτασαν στη δυσάρεστη θέση να δανείζουν (με κέρδος) τα γουρουνάκια που νόμισαν ξαφνικά ότι πλούτισαν και επένδυσαν τα λεφτά τους σε φούσκες. Πού ήταν η Φινλανδία, η Σλοβακία, η Σλοβενία πριν δέκα ή είκοσι χρόνια; Πού ήμαστε εμείς;


anef said:


> Όπως και να 'χει, κι επειδή απ' όσο ξέρω το μόνο κόμμα που λέει έξω απ' την Ευρώπη είναι το ΚΚΕ, και το ΚΚΕ πάλι απ' όσο ξέρω δεν πρόκειται στο άμεσο μέλλον να καταλάβει την εξουσία, ποιος ακριβώς θέλει να μας διώξει απ' την Ευρώπη; Ε, χμμμ, η ίδια η ΕΕ, αν δεν δεχτούμε να εξαθλιωθούμε κι άλλο ώστε να μη χάσουν τα λεφτά τους οι πιστωτές μας. Εμείς όριο εξαθλίωσης θα βάλουμε ή είμαστε υπεράνω;


Εδώ, τρία θέματα. Το τι λέει το ΚΚΕ, το ακούω προσεχτικά. Προχτές δήλωσε πχ ότι το νόμισμά μας είναι το ευρώ. Όταν αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες...

Να μας διώξουν, δεν άκουσα κανέναν επίσημο ακόμη να το λέει. Μόνο μόνοι μας μπορούμε να το καταφέρουμε αυτό.

Για τα όρια εξαθλίωσης, και βέβαια να βάλουμε όρια. Πώς πρέπει να οριστούν; Ανάλογα με την αξία μας, με την παραγωγή μας, με τις ανάγκες μας, με τις "εθνικές ιδιαιτερότητές" μας;


anef said:


> Η διακυβέρνηση από μη εκλεγμένα όργανα, πιστωτές και αγορές δεν συνιστά θεσμική εκτροπή; (βλ. δηλώσεις Παπανδρέου για απώλεια εθνικής κυριαρχίας και παγκόσμια εξουσία)


Φυσικά. Αλλά δεν σε υποχρέωσε κανείς να δανείζεσαι σαν παλαβός. Δεν σου συνέβη φυσική καταστροφή ή κάτι αναπάντεχο (αν εξαιρέσουμε το ψώνιο σου να οργανώσεις Ολυμπιακούς). Όταν δανείζεσαι, υπογράφεις χαρτιά και εκχωρείς προσωπική ή συλλογική κυριαρχία, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Και να πεις ότι ήταν η πρώτη μας φορά ως κράτος...


anef said:


> Ίσως, αν ο βασικός ανταγωνισμός που βλέπεις στη σημερινή κοινωνία είναι ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικές ομάδες εργαζομένων και θεωρείς το κεφάλαιο φυσικό φαινόμενο.


Το κεφάλαιο είναι κοινωνικό, όχι φυσικό φαινόμενο. Κάποιες κοινωνίες τα καταφέρνουν χωρίς. Δεν θα ήθελα να ζω σε αυτές (από το τεχνολογικό και κοινωνικό τους επίπεδο, εννοώ). Θέλω να ζω στη δική μας, αλλά να το ελέγχω. Όσο γίνεται, αφού δεν το θεωρώ ανίκητη δύναμη της φύσης. 
Επίσης, δεν αναφέρθηκα σε διαφορετικές ομάδες εργαζομένων, αλλά σε διαφορετικής φύσης εργοδότες. Τι σχέση έχουν οι μεταφραστές του ΥπΕξ ή των Οργανισμών (μισθωτοί δημόσιοι), με τους in house μεταφραστές των εκδοτών (μισθωτοί ιδιωτικοί) και με τα μπλοκάκια (δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά); Το επάγγελμα είναι ίδιο --και λοιπόν;


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2011)

@oliver_twisted:


> Anef, ναι, σίγουρα άλλες λύσεις συμφέρουν τον Αλαφούζο και άλλες τους εργαζομένους, αλλά ακριβώς εδώ θέλω την ενημέρωση από την αριστερά. Με συγκεκριμένες, πραγματοποιήσιμες λύσεις.



Με το συγκεκριμένο συσχετισμό δυνάμεων οι _εφαρμόσιμες _πρακτικές αριστερές λύσεις κινδυνεύουν να μην είναι πια αριστερές (το είδαμε και το βλέπουμε: έχουν φτάσει ιστορικά στελέχη της αριστεράς να ταυτίζονται στις θέσεις τους με το ΛΑΟΣ) και οι αριστερές λύσεις που έχει ακόμα νόημα να τις χαρακτηρίζουμε έτσι να μην είναι λύσεις με την έννοια που το λες, αφού δεν υπάρχει υποκείμενο να τις πραγματοποιήσει. Οι εργαζόμενοι προς το παρόν κατηγορούν ο ένας τον άλλο και μουντζώνουν. Εξάλλου, πολλοί απλώς ονειρεύονται να επιστρέψουμε στα προ της κρίσης: καταναλωτισμό, δανειάκια, βόλεμα και λίγη αριστερή ευαισθησία για τον καημένο τον τρίτο κόσμο. Μ' άλλα λόγια, το ζήτημα δεν είναι η ενημέρωση δυστυχώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> Με το συγκεκριμένο συσχετισμό δυνάμεων οι _εφαρμόσιμες _πρακτικές αριστερές λύσεις κινδυνεύουν να μην είναι πια αριστερές (το είδαμε και το βλέπουμε: έχουν φτάσει ιστορικά στελέχη της αριστεράς να ταυτίζονται στις θέσεις τους με το ΛΑΟΣ) και οι αριστερές λύσεις που έχει ακόμα νόημα να τις χαρακτηρίζουμε έτσι να μην είναι λύσεις με την έννοια που το λες, αφού δεν υπάρχει υποκείμενο να τις πραγματοποιήσει. Οι εργαζόμενοι προς το παρόν κατηγορούν ο ένας τον άλλο και μουντζώνουν. Εξάλλου, πολλοί απλώς ονειρεύονται να επιστρέψουμε στα προ της κρίσης: καταναλωτισμό, δανειάκια, βόλεμα και λίγη αριστερή ευαισθησία για τον καημένο τον τρίτο κόσμο. Μ' άλλα λόγια, το ζήτημα δεν είναι η ενημέρωση δυστυχώς.


Με αυτή την ανάλυση, συμφωνώ σχεδόν απόλυτα. Με μία επιφύλαξη. Αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αναζητήσουμε ακόμη και τώρα _εφαρμόσιμες _πρακτικές αριστερές λύσεις. Για παράδειγμα: η _οργανωμένη __υποχώρηση_, αυτή που δεν θα αφήνει πίσω στην τύχη του όποιον δεν αντέξει, είναι αριστερή ή δεξιά πολιτική; Η επιστροφή σε θέσεις που μπορείς να κρατήσεις για να ξαναξεκινήσεις έχοντας μάθει από τα λάθη σου, είναι αριστερή ή δεξιά πολιτική; Είναι αριστερή πολιτική μόνο η προσπάθεια αλλαγής του συσχετισμού δυνάμεων; Δεν μπορεί να γίνονται και τα δύο μαζί;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Φυσικά το θέμα δεν είναι η ενημέρωση. Είναι η αντιπρόταση. Μέχρι τώρα όμως, κανένα κόμμα δεν προτείνει μια λύση, ή έστω ένα σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης των προβλημάτων, κι όπου βγάλει. Το να καταγγέλλεις και να ξαναμανακαταγγέλλεις δεν έχει νόημα, αν δεν έχεις να προτείνεις και κάτι γι' αυτό που θεωρείς εσύ σάπιο. Είναι κάπως σαν να ρίχνεις μούντζες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

@Palavra. Δεν έχεις δίκιο. Η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση υπέβαλε σχέδιο, αδιαπραγμάτευτο στη βασική του αρχή: Τη μείωση της φορολογίας για να έρθει μετά η ανάπτυξη. Ακόμη δεν έχω βρει τον άνθρωπο που θα μου εξηγήσει πώς από το κάθε ευρώ που θα αφαιρείται φέτος από τον κουμπαρά θα δημιουργηθεί τζίρος πέντε ευρώ ώστε να εισπράξει (με 20%) το δημόσιο πίσω αυτό το 1 ευρώ. Πού βρίσκονται τώρα αυτά τα τέσσερα ευρώ; Στην Ελβετία και περιμένουν;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Αυτό εννοώ: ούτε κι αυτή είναι ουσιαστική, ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση. Θα έπρεπε να τη συνοδεύει ένα σχέδιο που να λέει «θα προωθηθούν οι επενδύσεις εκεί, και ταυτόχρονα η ανάπτυξη πιο κει, ενώ μετά από 5 χρόνια θέλουμε να είμαστε εδώ, και ναι μεν θα ζοριστούμε για χ χρόνια, μετά όμως όταν θα φτάσουμε εκεί, θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε το άλλο, ώστε να γίνει το τρίτο».

Εκτός κι αν όντως έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι τέτοιο και το έχασα, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά.

Και μιλώντας περί προτάσεων, υπάρχει και αυτό το άρθρο του Βαρουφάκη για την κρίση στην Ευρωζώνη: A modest proposal for overcoming the euro crisis.


----------



## rogne (Jun 2, 2011)

Είναι ωστόσο σχεδόν άδικο να περιμένουμε αντιπροτάσεις από το πολιτικό προσωπικό της Ελλάδας, όταν ούτε διεθνώς αρθρώνεται κάποιο σχέδιο υπέρβασης της κρίσης. Εκτός αν λέμε στα σοβαρά "σχέδιο" τα μέτρα διάσωσης των κερδών και των προσόδων της μιας ή της άλλης μερίδας μεγαλοκεφαλαιούχων. Γιατί σε αυτό το επίπεδο βρίσκεται η καπιταλιστική "οικονομική" αναδιάρθρωση παγκοσμίως. Τι να περιμένουμε δηλαδή από ένα περιφερειακό κράτος του οποίου η οικονομία βασιζόταν μέχρι πρότινος στον δανεισμό; Να γίνει αίφνης πλουτοπαραγωγική χώρα; Όχι δα.

Γι' αυτό ο Σαμαράς συνιστά (λίγο ακόμα) πατροπαράδοτο νεοφιλελευθερισμό, ο ΓΑΠ τρόικα και πάλι τρόικα, η (διαλεκτικώς σκεπτόμενη) αριστερά τίποτα και μη-τίποτα, και όλοι μαζί "εθνική ενότητα" (πάλι οι μετανάστες θα την πληρώσουν δηλαδή, άντε και οι "γνωστοί-άγνωστοι"). Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο, άλλωστε (την "εθνική ενότητα" εννοώ), επιστρατεύτηκαν και οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι "πνευματικοί άνθρωποι". Αναρωτιέμαι τι προσόδους προσδοκούν οι συγκεκριμένοι: υπουργοποίηση στην οικουμενική κυβέρνηση των ονείρων τους; Μια θεσούλα στην πλατωνική Πολιτεία της εποχής μας; Είναι και πολλοί, πού να χωρέσουν...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

anef said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν έχω όρεξη να πνιγώ στη λεπτομέρεια: όντως έχουν όλοι αρθρογραφήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν.


 
Έτσι.


----------



## anef (Jun 3, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Έτσι.


 
Παρακαλώ;


----------



## anef (Jun 4, 2011)

Η γοητεία της πεφωτισμένης ολιγαρχίας
Με αφορμή την έκκληση διανοουμένων με τον τίτλο «τολμήστε»

Του Νικόλα Σεβαστάκη

Στους κοινωνικούς τριγμούς και στο συναγερμικό κλίμα των ημερών, η νέα επίκληση της «ευθύνης όλων» λειτουργεί με παράδοξο τρόπο. Φαίνεται να αξιοποιεί μια συγκεκριμένη διάγνωση της κατάστασης των πραγμάτων, διάγνωση η οποία παρουσιάζεται φιλοφρονητικά ως υπερκομματική, υπερβατική και ειλικρινά αυτοκριτική. Αλλά πολλά σε τούτη την διάγνωση και στο «δια ταύτα» που την συνοδεύει δεν είναι καθόλου αποχρωματισμένα. Παρατηρούμε μάλλον ότι ένας γνώριμος δημόσιος λόγος, ο οποίος έχει ως αιχμή το ζήτημα των σάπιων ηθών και των κακών νοοτροπιών προσαρτάται στον κυβερνώντα «μονόδρομο». Η ρητορική περί κρίσης των αξιών και ηθικής ασφυξίας φαίνεται να επιλέγει το νεοθατσερικό πρόγραμμα για την «ανασυγκρότηση» της χώρας . Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο οι διαφορετικές φωνές του λόγιου-πνευματικού ανθρώπου και του τεχνοκράτη συγκλίνουν σε μια μορφή αναγεννητικού και εξυγιαντικού προσκλητηρίου.

Η σωτηριολογική πρόθεση δεν ανθίζει φυσικά μόνο στην πλευρά των «αντι-λαϊκιστών». Από άλλες πλευρές αντηχούν οι παιάνες της ομοψυχίας απέναντι στην ξενική υποδούλωση του έθνους. Ρεαλιστές και ιδεοκράτες του πνευματικού μας κόσμου μοιράζονται στις δυο πλευρές αναζητώντας, καθένας με τους όρους του, τη μεγάλη υπέρβαση: οι φίλοι του δρόμου της ευθύνης και της σύνεσης προσδοκούν ουσιαστικά την άτεγκτη και αποτελεσματική επιτροπεία η οποία θα «εξορθολογίσει», έστω με το καμτσίκι, τη χώρα και θα πατάξει τους δαίμονές της· οι άλλοι βυθίζονται στο νεφελώδες μιας πάνδημης αφύπνισης που θα φέρει την οικονομική αυτάρκεια και την ελληνική αυτοεπιβεβαίωση.

Στο βάθος, ωστόσο, ένα άλλο επικίνδυνο κύμα ανεβαίνει: η παλιά καλή ιδέα της ολιγαρχίας. Η ιδέα δηλαδή ότι αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε εφεξής είναι μια απερίσπαστη στις αποφάσεις της ομάδα άξιων επιτελικών της οικονομικής διαχείρισης και της «χρηστής» διακυβέρνησης. Και από την άλλη πλευρά, η πεποίθηση ότι μια αυθεντικά φωτισμένη πνευματική ηγεσία μπορεί να τερματίσει με την παρέμβασή της το τέλμα και την παρακμή.

Ενίοτε οι δυο ιδέες και οι άνθρωποι που τις συμμερίζονται περνούν από το ένα στο άλλο μετερίζι. Καθαρολόγοι εκσυγχρονιστές συναντούν συγγραφείς του αιώνιου ρωμέικου στον ίδιο καημό: εναντίον της «ήσσονος προσπάθειας», υπέρ της Ελλάδας των «αξίων», υπέρ του πολιτισμού των «ικανών». Σε μια χώρα με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες νέους ανέργους και ραγδαία υποβάθμιση των βιοτικών όρων για πολύ περισσότερους, κάποιοι προτείνουν προκλητικά «να δουλέψουμε περισσότερο». Αναπαράγουν, έτσι, τη στερεότυπη αντιδραστική εκδοχή περί δυο κοινωνιών, της κοινωνίας των χρήσιμων και της κοινωνίας των παράσιτων ή αχρείαστων τεμπέληδων.

Προφανώς και η ευθύνη είναι ζωτικής σημασίας όρος για τη δημόσια αντιπαράθεση, τις ατομικές στάσεις ζωής και την πολιτική συνείδηση. Αλλά η ψευδώς υπερβατική και μετα-ιδεολογική της αμφίεση δεν πείθει. Στο πεδίο του τι πρέπει να κάνουμε ισχύει πάντοτε ένας βαθμός μεροληψίας και συγκεκριμένης δέσμευσης. Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε μαζί, ακόμα και αν σε κάποια πράγματα μπορεί και να συμπίπτουμε. Και αυτό ισχύει ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με την υπαρκτή κοινωνική-οικονομική συνθήκη, το μεσοπρόθεσμο πρόγραμμα και τη γενικότερη στάση έναντι του κυρίαρχου προστάγματος «εξορθολογισμού». Σε αυτό το σκληρό έδαφος οι συμπτώσεις, έστω και με τη μορφή υπογραφών σε ένα κείμενο, δεν είναι διόλου αθώες. 

Επιστρέφουμε λοιπόν στο αφετηριακό πρόβλημα ουσίας: ποιο νόημα δίνουμε στο περίφημο τέλος των κύκλων ή των φάσεων της «Μεταπολίτευσης»; Τι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως έξοδο από την χρεοκοπία και την κοινωνική κρίση; Τι επιθυμεί ακριβώς όποιος επικαλείται κάποια τολμηρή ηγεσία; Και εν τέλει ποιο κοινό άραγε μπορεί να έχει μια αριστερή εξόφληση λογαριασμών με το ελληνικό μοντέλο ανάπτυξης με τις διατριβές της Μιράντας Ξαφά ή τις υποδείξεις του Γιάννη Στουρνάρα; 

Αυτά τα ερωτήματα θα ήταν αδύνατο να βρουν απόκριση με ασκήσεις αυθυπέρβασης και στις δυο εκδοχές της, την εκδοχή του προσαρμοστικού «ρεαλισμού» και την εκδοχή του ηρωικού «ιδεαλισμού» των οπαδών κάποιου αυτοδύναμου εθνικού δρόμου. 
Το πεδίο στο οποίο έχει θέση και περισσότερο νόημα μια αριστερή πολιτική του πνεύματος είναι η υπεράσπιση των κοινών αγαθών, η ριζοσπαστική δημοκρατία και η απόκρουση των νέων ολιγαρχικών και ταξικών παραδειγμάτων «διακυβέρνησης». Επείγει, πάνω από όλα, η απόσταση από το μύθο κάποιου διευθυντηρίου το οποίο θα υποδυθεί μια Επιτροπή Κοινής Σωτηρίας του μέλλοντός μας.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το όραμα μιας εξουσίας «σοφών μανδαρίνων» την οποία ευχόταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια ο Γκουστάβ Φλωμπέρ, δεν μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση στην ηθικοπολιτική κατάρρευση του δικού μας πολιτικού συστήματος και των παραδοσιακών του κοινωνικών ερεισμάτων.


----------



## anef (Jun 4, 2011)

Α, κι επειδή απάντηση στο πιο πάνω «παρακαλώ» δεν πήρα (όσοι βαριέστε μπορείτε να πάτε κατευθείαν στο βιντεάκι με την Κακούρη -αν δεν το είδατε ήδη):
Αυτή η πρότασή μου: 


> Ωστόσο, δεν έχω όρεξη να πνιγώ στη λεπτομέρεια: όντως έχουν όλοι αρθρογραφήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν.


είναι φανερό ότι απλά θέλει να βάλει ένα τέλος στην επίμονη και ανεξήγητη για μένα επιμονή στο αν οι εν λόγω «διανοούμενοι» έσπασαν ή δεν έσπασαν τη σιωπή τους ή τι άλλο μας έσπασαν.
Προφανώς _δεν _έχουν αρθρογραφήσει όλοι αυτοί εκτενώς στο παρελθόν (δεν γνωρίζω εκτενή αρθρογραφία για πολιτικά θέματα της Κικής Δημουλά, ούτε του Νάσου Βαγενά, ούτε του Κουμανταρέα, ούτε της Κακούρη ούτε και κάποιων άλλων που δεν είναι καν ευρύτερα γνωστοί, οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων σπάνε τη σιωπή τους ερχόμενοι έτσι στο προσκήνιο). Και προφανώς προφανέστατα, άλλο η αρθρογραφία π.χ. κάποιου στη στήλη του στο Βήμα κι άλλο η παρεμβασάρα του στα πολιτικά πράγματα εν είδει σωτήρα. 
Αυτά για διευκρίνιση, για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.

@drsiebenmal: για κάποια σημεία επιφυλάσσομαι, απλά να πω πως όταν μιλάω για προστασία εννοώ προστασία της οικονομίας, όχι νταβατζήδες (όπως έλεγες κι εσύ κάπου αλλού, έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει αρκετές φορές οπότε αυτό θα έπρεπε να το είχες αποκλείσει :) ). 

Και το χουντοπαραλήρημα της Κακούρη (περίπου στο 10:20):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2011)

anef said:


> @drsiebenmal: για κάποια σημεία επιφυλάσσομαι, απλά να πω πως όταν μιλάω για προστασία εννοώ προστασία της οικονομίας, όχι νταβατζήδες (όπως έλεγες κι εσύ κάπου αλλού, έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει αρκετές φορές οπότε αυτό θα έπρεπε να το είχες αποκλείσει :) ).


Έχεις δίκιο, αμέσως πήγε αλλού το μυαλό μου...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2011)

> Στο βάθος, ωστόσο, ένα άλλο επικίνδυνο κύμα ανεβαίνει: η παλιά καλή ιδέα της ολιγαρχίας. Η ιδέα δηλαδή ότι αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε εφεξής είναι μια απερίσπαστη στις αποφάσεις της ομάδα άξιων επιτελικών της οικονομικής διαχείρισης και της «χρηστής» διακυβέρνησης. […] κάποιοι προτείνουν προκλητικά «να δουλέψουμε περισσότερο».



Όταν το κάθε κόμμα πιστεύει ότι κατέχει το μονοπώλιο της αλήθειας και θέλει να την επιβάλει στους υπόλοιπους, αυτό δεν είναι ολιγαρχικό; Όταν η κυβέρνηση προσπαθεί (με χίλια δυο λάθη) να πετύχει κάποια ισορροπία ανάμεσα στους δανειστές μας και την κοινωνία, με αποτέλεσμα καθυστερήσεις και ομφαλοσκοπήσεις που μας στοιχίζουν περισσότερο, αυτό δεν κάνει κάποιους να επιζητούν ολιγαρχικές λύσεις; Είναι ολιγαρχικό το να κάνουν οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις του τόπου αυτό που ζητάει το κείμενο «Τολμήστε»; («Τους καλούμε όλους να αλλάξουν νοοτροπία, να παραμερίσουν τις ιδιοτέλειες, τις προσχηματικές αντιμαχίες, εσωκομματικές και εξωκομματικές, τους υπολογισμούς, τους συμψηφισμούς, καθώς και τις αγκυλωμένες στο παρελθόν ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές περιχαρακώσεις και να αναλάβουν επιτέλους στο ακέραιο τις ευθύνες τους.») Αν ήμουν ο Παπούλιας, θα τους είχα κλειδώσει στην αίθουσα των συσκέψεων και δεν θα τους άφηνα να βγουν αν δεν συμφωνούσαν σε μία ρεαλιστική λύση. Είναι ολιγαρχική η _μία_ λύση, η σύνθεση των αναγκών της κοινωνίας; Πόσες λύσεις να υπάρχουν; Όσες φωνές ακούγονται, τόσες και οι λύσεις; Μήπως η άμεση δημοκρατία επιβάλλει να περιμένουμε πρώτα τον κάθε πολίτη να εκφραστεί στην εκκλησία του δήμου του Συντάγματος; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να καταλάβουμε ότι, αν δεν συμφωνήσουν οι πολιτικές και κοινωνικές δυνάμεις σε _μία_ λύση, θα μας τη σερβίρει σύντομα μια ολιγαρχία που δεν θα μας ρωτάει καθόλου και ίσως θα μας χαστουκίζει και όταν μιλάμε; Δεν βλέπουμε τους διαμαρτυρόμενους, που ακόμα και όλα τα κόμματα να συμφωνήσουν σε μια λύση, θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν πολύ για να ξανακερδίσουν την καρδιά αυτού του κόσμου, να του ξαναδώσουν την ελπίδα, την πίστη στη δημοκρατία και στην αποτελεσματικότητα;

Και είναι προκλητικό να λες ότι η λύση είναι «να δουλέψουμε περισσότερο»; Μα υπάρχει άλλη λύση; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι το κρατικοδίαιτο κεφάλαιο; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι η λοβιτούρα; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι το υπερκέρδος του κάθε μεγαλοκεφαλαιούχου και του κάθε μικρομαγαζάτορα που θέλει να αποσβέσει το κεφάλαιό του σε δώδεκα μήνες; Τεμπελιά του βουλευτή και του ψηφοφόρου του δεν είναι ο κάθε διορισμός του κάθε ανάξιου εκεί που δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι το βαριεστημένο αναμάσημα των τσιτάτων από το κομματικό εγχειρίδιο και η κλασική απεργιούλα εδώ, η πορειούλα παρέκει, άντε τώρα να μαζευτούμε να βρίσουμε κι έναν βουλευτή; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι το να συζητάμε για το πώς δεν θα πληρώσουμε τα χρέη μας και όχι για το πώς θα πάψουμε να τα παράγουμε; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι η διαφθορά που έχει γίνει κανόνας; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι ο τρόπος που σπουδάζουμε; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι ο τρόπος που κλέβουμε το κράτος σε κάθε ευκαιρία που μας δίνει; Τεμπελιά δεν είναι η εξαγορά ψήφων και συνειδήσεων με δανεικά; (Παρακαλώ, συμπληρώστε τη λίστα, είναι μακριά.)

Δείχνουν δημιουργική σκέψη όλα αυτά; Δείχνουν περηφάνια για το έργο και τον κόπο μας; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα καταχρεωμένο κράτος της περιφέρειας να κάνει προκοπή αν δεν ομονοήσει, αν δεν ειρηνεύσει, αν δεν σκεφτεί έξυπνα και δημιουργικά και, εν τέλει, αν δεν δουλέψει περισσότερο;

Και, για να παραμερίσω κάτι που κάθε τόσο βρίσκεται στο δρόμο των συζητήσεών μας και δεν θέλω να τις θολώνει. Σχετικά με το σχόλιο: «Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν εσένα ως εργαζόμενη και άλλες λύσεις να συμφέρουν π.χ. τον Αλαφούζο». Οι καλές λύσεις θα συμφέρουν και τους εργαζόμενους και τους Αλαφούζους. Όσο γέρνουν προς τη μια ή προς την άλλη πλευρά, τόσο δεν θα είναι λύσεις, θα είναι μπαλώματα.

Αν πάλι πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει τώρα να ξεμπερδεύουμε με τους Αλαφούζους και μπορούμε, να το πείτε. Να πείσετε ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε γρήγορα (δεν έχω και πολλά χρόνια μπροστά μου) μια προκομμένη δημιουργική δικτατορία του προλεταριάτου, με κάποια δόση ελευθερίας να μην πάμε από ασφυξία. Αλλά να ξέρετε ότι θα πρέπει να είστε πολύ πειστικοί, επειδή τα ιστορικά προηγούμενα δεν σας βοηθούν. Αν είναι να καταθέσετε μόνο σενάρια και ουτοπίες, ευχαριστώ πολύ, έχω ήδη καλύτερα στο μυαλό μου.

Αλλά είναι μίζερο στην κραυγή αγωνίας κάποιων ανθρώπων να ψάχνουμε πώς να κάνουμε αντιπολίτευση επειδή η λύση που βλέπουν δεν είναι η λύση που θέλει πρώτα να καταρρεύσουν τα πάντα γύρω μας. Δεν είναι μόνο μίζερο. Είναι αυτό που πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε τώρα: το να αναζητούμε συνεχώς τα σημεία που μας χωρίζουν. Είναι πολυτέλεια. Επιβάλλεται να αναζητούμε τα σημεία που μας ενώνουν. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να τη θεωρήσετε ολιγαρχική αυτή την άποψη. Αλλά μόνο έτσι θα σωθούμε από την καταστροφή και τις πραγματικές ολιγαρχίες που, γαμώτο, τρίβουν τα χέρια τους καθώς μας παρακολουθούν να παραλογιζόμαστε.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 5, 2011)

Δεν θα συμπληρώσω τη λίστα με τις τεμπελιές σου. Προτιμώ να βάζουμε σα στόχο λιγότερες ώρες δουλειάς για όλους, αντί να δουλεύουν κάποιοι 10-12 ώρες και άλλοι να είναι άνεργοι. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα γίνει αυτό, αλλά μου μοιάζει πολύ πιο δίκαιο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2011)

Μετά το "Τολμήστε", να κι ένα "Για τολμήστε...":

*ΟΙ ΕΚΔΟΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΤΡΟΠΗΣ*

Η προ ημερών απόπειρα εισβολής «διαδηλωτών» στο κτίριο της Βουλής δεν είναι η πρώτη επίθεση στο Κοινοβούλιο. Εχει προηγηθεί και μια «επιτυχημένη» εισβολή το 1964 από ομάδα ετερόκλητων ατόμων με την ευκαιρία προεκλογικής συγκεντρώσεως του δεξιού υποψήφιου δημάρχου Γ. Πλυτά. Η εισβολή αυτή όμως ήταν άνευ σημασίας. Στο κτίριο εισέβαλαν περίπου 30 άτομα, τα οποία έφυγαν τρέχοντας μόλις οι χωροφύλακες ανέσυραν τις γνωστές αστυνομικές ράβδους!

Εντυπωσιακή η εισβολή, αλλά ουδείς έδειξε να φοβάται ότι κινδύνευσε το Πολίτευμα· σήμερα δεν ισχύει προφανώς το ίδιο. Η προ ημερών απόπειρα στην Αθήνα, όπως και η εν συνεχεία επίθεση εναντίον βουλευτών στην Κέρκυρα φόβισαν τους πολίτες.

Τι συμβαίνει; Είναι οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες της εποχής μας που μεταβάλλουν τη διαμαρτυρία κοινωνικών ομάδων (που νιώθουν ότι αδικούνται) σε πυριτιδαποθήκη. Αν η ευημερούσα μερίδα της κοινωνίας ανησυχεί για τα προβλήματα δημόσιας τάξης, από την πλευρά τους οι ανήκοντες σε κοινωνικά στρώματα που κινούνται στα όρια της φτώχειας πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει και μπορούν να εξεγερθούν. Και να ανατρέψουν «την κοινωνία της αδικίας και της διαφθοράς». Και μετά;

Τι θα συμβεί αν ξεκινήσει η επανάσταση; Ανάκτορα θερινά ή έστω και χειμερινά δεν υπάρχουν πλέον. Μια ουσιαστική διασάλευση της δημόσιας τάξης θα οδηγήσει αφεύκτως στη βίαιη ανατροπή ή σε ένοπλη καταστολή.

Στην κοινωνία υπάρχουν και άτομα που θέλουν τη γενική ανατροπή. Δεν μπορούν προφανώς να την επιβάλουν διότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του λαού ΔΕΝ θέλει. Ωστόσο υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να προκληθεί τέτοια διασάλευση της τάξης που θα δικαιολογούσε έκτακτα μέτρα. Δηλαδή εκτροπή από τη συνταγματική τάξη. Αυτό θέλουν;


----------



## Irini (Jun 5, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι τίποτα δεν με τρομάζει περισσότερο από τις αναφορές σε εκτροπή του πολιτεύματος. Παγκοσμίως (και φυσικά και στην Ελλάδα) δεν είναι ούτε μία, ούτε δύο οι φορές που επειδή κινδύνευε η αστική δημοκρατία, κάποιοι έκριναν αναγκαίο να δημιουργήσουν μια ωραία χούντα (ή δικτατορία, μην μας μαλώσει κιόλας η κυρία Κακούρη). 
Παλιά και γνωστή η συνταγή. Με την ίδια λογική του "Μπουσικού" "You're with us or against us" και φυσικά της γνωστής ρήσης του Γκέρινγκ περί πολέμου


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

anef said:


> Α, κι επειδή απάντηση στο πιο πάνω «παρακαλώ» δεν πήρα (όσοι βαριέστε μπορείτε να πάτε κατευθείαν στο βιντεάκι με την Κακούρη -αν δεν το είδατε ήδη):
> Αυτή η πρότασή μου:
> 
> είναι φανερό ότι απλά θέλει να βάλει ένα τέλος στην επίμονη και ανεξήγητη για μένα επιμονή στο αν οι εν λόγω «διανοούμενοι» έσπασαν ή δεν έσπασαν τη σιωπή τους ή τι άλλο μας έσπασαν.


 
Απάντηση δεν πήρες, επειδή δεν το διάβασα παρά μόνο τώρα.

Δεν κατάλαβα πού ενοχλήθηκες. Εννοούσα ότι "βλέπεις, το λες κι εσύ, οι άνθρωποι δεν ήταν σιωπηλοί ούτε πριν".
Επρόκειτο περί διαφωνίας σε αντικειμενικό στοιχείο. Δεν σου είπα ότι έπρεπε να πειστείς ή να μη πειστείς από τα λεγόμενά τους.

Αν σε χαλάει το ότι κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου, σε σημείο που να μιλάς για "επίμονη και ανεξήγητη επιμονή" (με δύο ποστ μου έγινε αυτό;), θα σου πω ότι όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται και ότι η ανεξήγητη επιμονή σε μια ανακρίβεια είναι δική σου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2011)

Καλησπέρα,

επειδή μας ενδιαφέρουν όλους αυτές οι συζητήσεις, ιδιαίτερα τις μέρες που ζούμε, θα παρακαλέσω τώρα, και προτού κλιμακωθεί η συζήτηση, να αποφύγουμε τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειδάλλως θα αναγκαστούν οι διαχειριστές να σβήσουν μηνύματα, πράγμα που δεν το θέλουμε καθόλου.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων εκ μέρους της διαχειριστικής ομάδας.


----------



## anef (Jun 5, 2011)

Αγαπητέ FunkSoulBrother, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να μαλώσουμε. Τις απαντήσεις μας τις δώσαμε, μπορεί ο καθένας να κρίνει ποιος επιμένει και σε τι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 5, 2011)

anef said:


> Και το χουντοπαραλήρημα της Κακούρη (περίπου στο 10:20):


Δεν θεωρώ χουντοπαραλήρημα το να λες ότι ο Μεταξάς είπε και στήριξε το ΟΧΙ (όχι το σημερινό ομόγραφο ναρκωτικό, που όμως προφέρεται Όξι). Αντιθέτως θεωρώ παραλήρημα να λες, όπως ο Αρβανίτης, όπως ο Λαζόπουλος, και όπως η ευρεία "προοδευτική" συναίνεση, ότι το ΟΧΙ το _είπε_ ο λαός. Με εξαίρεση τα αμεσοδημοκρατικά πολιτεύματα, οι ηγεσίες είναι αυτές που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις, και ο λαός στηρίζει, αντιτίθεται, σύρεται, δυστροπεί, αντιστέκεται παθητικά, συμμετέχει ενθουσιωδώς κλπ. Αλλά δεν αποφασίζει ο ίδιος. Δεν ξύπνησε τον παππού μου ο Ιταλός πρέσβης αλλά τον ηγέτη της χώρας. Και επίσης, ναι, άλλο χούντα, άλλο δικτατορία. Το ότι είναι αντιδημοκρατικές και οι δύο δεν σημαίνει πως είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, και επομένως καλώς τον διόρθωσε τον Αρβανίτη η Κακούρη· λίγη σοβαρότητα και λιγότερη παπαρολογία δεν βλάπτουν. Σαν γλωσσικό φόρουμ, θα έπρεπε να είμαστε υπέρ της σωστής χρήσης των πολιτικών όρων.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

anef said:


> Αγαπητέ FunkSoulBrother, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να μαλώσουμε. Τις απαντήσεις μας τις δώσαμε, μπορεί ο καθένας να κρίνει ποιος επιμένει και σε τι.


 
Φυσικά. Στο κάτω-κάτω, υπερασπιζόμαστε απόψεις, και κανενός το χόμπι δεν είναι να τσακώνεται!


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2011)

Costas said:


> Δεν θεωρώ χουντοπαραλήρημα το να λες ότι ο Μεταξάς είπε και στήριξε το ΟΧΙ.



Η κυρία υποστήριξε πως εκείνη η ηγεσία ήταν «αρίστη» και πως κόσμος δεν ήταν στα ξερονήσια. Αυτά κατά τη γνώμη σου σημαίνουν απλώς πως ο Μεταξάς στήριξε το Όχι;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 6, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ φυσικά να συμφωνήσω με την κυρία Κακούρη ότι η ηγεσία του '40 ήταν "αρίστη". Για το αν ο κόσμος ήταν ή όχι στα ξερονήσια δεν παίρνω όρκο, ίσως να έχει δίκιο και να μην ήταν, αλλά ξέρω στα σίγουρα ότι γίνονταν βασανισμοί και εκπαραθυρώσεις, όπως και ότι η ηγεσία του ΚΚΕ ήταν φυλακισμένη στην Ακροναυπλία (δεν μετράει για ξερονήσι φαντάζομαι, αλλά η ουσία είναι ίδια, ότι γίνονταν διώξεις για πολιτικά "αδικήματα"). Στα ελαφρυντικά που μπορώ να της αναγνωρίσω, πέρα από την αναπόφευκτη εξιδανίκευση του παρελθόντος που σχεδόν πάντοτε συναντά κανείς σε ανθρώπους προχωρημένης (συχνά και μη) ηλικίας, είναι και το γεγονός ότι ακόμα και ο παππούς μου, που ήταν παλιός κομμουνιστής και μετά τον πόλεμο βρέθηκε στην εξορία, επί 7 χρόνια, σε Μακρόνησο, Ικαρία και Αη-Στράτη, έβρισκε που και που έναν καλό λόγο να πει για τον Μεταξά. Αυτά για την κυρία Κακούρη.

Το θέμα όμως που συζητούσαμε εδώ δεν είναι οι πολιτικές θέσεις της κυρίας Κακούρη, αλλά ένα κείμενο που έχει συνυπογράψει μαζί με άλλους 31 πανεπιστημιακούς, διανοούμενους, ποιητές κλπ, ένα κείμενο με το οποίο ζητούνται ορισμένα συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Αν έχουμε αντιρρήσεις απέναντι σε όσα ζητεί αυτό το ετερόκλητο σύνολο ανθρώπων, έχει καλώς. Αλλά το να ασκούμε κριτική στην κυρία Κακούρη για τα πολιτικά φρονήματά της, και ταυτόχρονα να ρίχνουμε και μελανές σκιές σε ένα κείμενο που έχουν υπογράψει 32 εντελώς διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι, μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς χυδαίο. Εκτός αν έχουμε την άποψη ότι και ο Απόστολος Δοξιάδης, ο Μένης Κουμανταρέας, ο Γιωργής Γιατρομανωλάκης, ο Άγγελος Δεληβορριάς, είναι όλοι χουντικοί, οπότε πάω πάσο.


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Για το αν ο κόσμος ήταν ή όχι στα ξερονήσια δεν παίρνω όρκο, ίσως να έχει δίκιο και να μην ήταν, αλλά ξέρω στα σίγουρα ότι γίνονταν βασανισμοί και εκπαραθυρώσεις, όπως και ότι η ηγεσία του ΚΚΕ ήταν φυλακισμένη στην Ακροναυπλία (δεν μετράει για ξερονήσι φαντάζομαι, αλλά η ουσία είναι ίδια, ότι γίνονταν διώξεις για πολιτικά "αδικήματα").



Ε, όχι δα που δεν θα πάρουμε και όρκο. Τα νησιά Ανάφη, Γαύδος, Φολέγανδρος, Κύθηρα, Σέριφος, Σίφνος, Κίμωλος, Αμοργός, Ικαρία και Αη Στράτης είναι όλα τόποι εξορίας επί Μεταξά (σε κάποια είχε στείλει κι ο Βενιζέλος εξόριστους με το «ιδιώνυμο»). Να προσθέσω και τη Σίκινο: αν πας σήμερα στο νησί θα βρεις ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο που περιγράφει τη ζωή των εξόριστων εκεί (Κυριάκος Τσακίρης: Σίκινος - Αναμνήσεις από την εξορία 1936-1941). Λεπτομερειούλες. Στιβαρή ηγεσία να υπάρχει, κι αν φυλακίζει, εξορίζει και σκοτώνει και μερικούς, τι να κάνουμε, αυτά έχει η ζωή (για την Κακούρη τα λέω αυτά).



panadeli said:


> Το θέμα όμως που συζητούσαμε εδώ δεν είναι οι πολιτικές θέσεις της κυρίας Κακούρη, αλλά ένα κείμενο που έχει συνυπογράψει μαζί με άλλους 31 πανεπιστημιακούς, διανοούμενους, ποιητές κλπ, ένα κείμενο με το οποίο ζητούνται ορισμένα συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Αν έχουμε αντιρρήσεις απέναντι σε όσα ζητεί αυτό το ετερόκλητο σύνολο ανθρώπων, έχει καλώς. Αλλά το να ασκούμε κριτική στην κυρία Κακούρη για τα πολιτικά φρονήματά της, και ταυτόχρονα να ρίχνουμε και μελανές σκιές σε ένα κείμενο που έχουν υπογράψει 32 εντελώς διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι, μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς χυδαίο. Εκτός αν έχουμε την άποψη ότι και ο Απόστολος Δοξιάδης, ο Μένης Κουμανταρέας, ο Γιωργής Γιατρομανωλάκης, ο Άγγελος Δεληβορριάς, είναι όλοι χουντικοί, οπότε πάω πάσο.



Είναι χυδαίο να επισημαίνονται οι απόψεις όσων υπογράφουν το κείμενο αλλά δεν είναι χυδαίο να υπογράφουν κάποιοι «σοσιαλιστές» μαζί με ακροδεξιούς και ακραιφνείς νεοφιλελεύθερους, ζητώντας όλοι μαζί «υπευθυνότητα» και «εθνική ανασυγκρότηση» (*την οποία, άραγε, δεν εννοούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο;* ). ΟΚ, απόψεις.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 6, 2011)

anef said:


> Είναι χυδαίο να επισημαίνονται οι απόψεις όσων υπογράφουν το κείμενο αλλά δεν είναι χυδαίο να υπογράφουν κάποιοι «σοσιαλιστές» μαζί με ακροδεξιούς και ακραιφνείς νεοφιλελεύθερους, ζητώντας όλοι μαζί «υπευθυνότητα» και «εθνική ανασυγκρότηση» (*την οποία, άραγε, δεν εννοούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο;* ). ΟΚ, απόψεις.


 
Μα δεν επισημαίνονται οι απόψεις όσων υπογράφουν το κείμενο. Επισημαίνονται μονάχα οι απόψεις μίας συγκεκριμένης γυναίκας, και αυτό επειδή οι απόψεις της δεν μας αρέσουν. Και αυτό χρησιμοποιείται τεχνηέντως για να πάρει σβάρνα και όλους τους υπόλοιπους, κάτι που θεωρώ πρόστυχο και χυδαίο. Εκτός, επαναλαμβάνω, αν έχουμε λόγο να θεωρούμε και τους υπόλοιπους ακροδεξιούς ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο.

Δεν ξέρω αν οι υπογράφοντες είναι σοσιαλιστές, ακροδεξιοί, νεοφιλελεύθεροι, σιωνιστές ή μασόνοι. Για μένα αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από βολικές ταμπέλες που φοράς σε κάποιον όταν δεν θέλεις ή δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ουσία των λεγομένων του και προτιμάς αντ' αυτού να επιτεθείς στο ποιόν του. Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η τακτική και δεν την ενστερνίζομαι. Έχουμε διαφωνίες στην ουσία και το περιεχόμενο της κίνησης; Ας τις εκφράσουμε. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση.


Υ.Γ. Προφανώς δεν θα κάτσω να υπερασπιστώ τον Μεταξά, ούτε τις απόψεις της κυρίας Κακούρη, δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο άλλωστε. Απλά να διευκρινίσω ότι έγραψα πως "δεν παίρνω όρκο" επειδή ακούγοντας ξερονήσια το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει αυτομάτως στη Μακρόνησο και τη Γυάρο, που είναι ξερονήσια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης, και τα οποία υπήρξαν το σήμα κατατεθέν του εμφυλίου και όχι της δικτατορίας του Μεταξά. Αντίθετα, τη μεταξική δικτατορία την έχω συνδέσει με τις εκπαραθυρώσεις, το μαρτύριο της παγοκολόνας και την Ακροναυπλία, αλλά διαπιστώνω τώρα, μέσα από το άρθρο που επισυνάπτεις, ότι γι' αυτό έφταιγε τελικά ο τρόπος με τον οποίον ο κομματικός μηχανισμός του ΚΚΕ προπαγάνδισε τη στάση των "Ακροναυπλιωτών".


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Και το ρετσινόλαδο του Μανιαδάκη...

Δεν ήθελα να πάει αλλού η κουβέντα, γι' αυτό δεν έκανα πριν καμιά μνεία στην περίπτωση Κακούρη. Ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα νήμα με το κείμενο ήταν που συμμερίζομαι την αγωνία τους όπως διατυπώθηκε και ταυτόχρονα δεν βλέπω και καλύτερη λύση. (Μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά έχω πει ότι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι θα γινόταν αν οι δανειστές μας έβαζαν σαν όρο για την επόμενη δόση τη συναίνεση _όλων_ των κομμάτων της Βουλής.) Δεν έκρινα το κείμενο με γνώμονα τις υπογραφές, το «Τι έκανες στον πόλεμο, μπαμπά;» και άλλα τέτοια διαπιστευτήρια. Αν λοιπόν κάποιοι, εκτός αυτού του φόρουμ, θέλουν να απομακρύνουν τη συζήτηση από την ουσία του κειμένου, στο οποίο μπορεί ο καθένας να δώσει, καλοπροαίρετα, και πολύ θετικές διαστάσεις, ας μην το κάνουμε εδώ. Κατά τ' άλλα, είναι προφανές ότι ακόμα και τριάντα άτομα θα βλέπουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο την εθνική ανασυγκρότηση. Τα δέκα εκατομμύρια θα τη βλέπουν με δέκα εκατομμύρια διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Αλλά μία θα είναι η βέλτιστη, αυτή από την οποία όλοι μπορεί να χάνουν, αλλά και όλοι να κερδίζουν. Δεν θα είναι μάγοι αυτοί που θα κάτσουν να συζητήσουν για να βρουν τη βέλτιστη. Αλλά θα καταλήξουν σε κάτι που θα προσεγγίζει τη βέλτιστη και θα απέχει πολύ από τη σημερινή κατάσταση, που ίσως είναι η χείριστη (αν και έχω ακούσει να προτείνονται και χειρότερες λύσεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά έχω πει ότι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι θα γινόταν αν οι δανειστές μας έβαζαν σαν όρο για την επόμενη δόση τη συναίνεση _όλων_ των κομμάτων της Βουλής.


Ακόμη πιο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε αν η διεθνής κοινότητα δήλωνε ότι αυτή η 5η δόση είναι η τελευταία, αποσύρουν μονομερώς όλο το μνημόνιο ως δώρο για την Ελλάδα, τους υπέροχους ανθρώπους της και την προσφορά της στην ανθρωπότητα, και μας διαγράφουν και τα 250 δις χρέος. Απλώς, και να τους συμπαθάμε, αλλά η διεθνής κοινότητα αποφάσισε να μη μας ξαναδανείσει ποτέ πια και να συνεργάζεται μαζί μας μόνο τοις μετρητοίς...


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2011)

Προφανώς οι απόψεις της Κακούρη για το πώς φτιάχνουμε μαρμελάδες, ας πούμε, θα ήταν άσχετες με όσα μας απασχολούν εδώ. Οι απόψεις της όμως για το τι συνιστά «αρίστη ηγεσία» είναι απολύτως σχετικές με ένα κείμενο που ουσιαστικά ζητά ηγεσία αρίστων. Φυσικά, επειδή η κυρία Κακούρη εκφράζει ακροδεξιές απόψεις, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι όσοι υπογράφουν το κείμενο είναι ακροδεξιοί. Συνυπογράφουν όμως ένα κείμενο που μπορεί να έχει και ακροδεξιές αναγνώσεις και -κυρίως- εφαρμογές (Στο παρελθόν, πάντως, έχουμε ασχοληθεί και με απόψεις άλλων, π.χ. του Σαββόπουλου για τους μετανάστες και του Καλύβα για τις προτροπές του προς τους πληττόμενους από την κρίση να κάνουν λιγότερα ταξίδια στη Νέα Υόρκη!). Καμία επίθεση, λοιπόν, στο ποιόν της κυρίας Κακούρη. Μόνο στις απόψεις της και τις συνεπαγωγές τους. Παρεμπιπτόντως, σχολίασε κανένας από τους υπόλοιπους τις δηλώσεις της;

Για την ουσία, όπως λέτε, ρώτησα πιο πάνω, και ρωτάω ξανά: ποιο μπορεί να είναι το περιεχόμενο της «εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης» και της «νέας στροφής»; Τι πιστεύετε πως σημαίνουν στην πράξη αυτές οι έννοιες και ποια θα μπορούσε να είναι η εφαρμογή τους; Το ότι τριάντα διαφορετικά άτομα μπορεί να δώσουν στις έννοιες τριάντα διαφορετικές ερμηνείες δε νομίζω πως αρκεί ως απάντηση. Όταν υπογράφεις ένα πολιτικό κείμενο έχεις συγκεκριμένη στόχευση, αλλιώς να παραδεχτούμε ότι πρόκειται για έκθεση ιδεών και να τελειώνουμε εδώ την κουβέντα. Τι ακριβώς θα κάνει, λοιπόν, μια συναινετική κυβέρνηση που δεν το έκανε η κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου (που, για να θυμηθούμε και το λεξιλόγιο που χρησιμοποιούν οι 32, και τη σωστή νοοτροπία είχε, και ιδεολογικές αγκυλώσεις δεν είχε, κάθε άλλο); Συνάντησε κάποιο εμπόδιο ο Παπανδρέου στην εφαρμογή της πολιτικής του και του μνημονίου; Έγιναν σοβαρές απεργίες; Έφυγαν μαζικά βουλευτές του; Πρόβαλε κάποια σοβαρή αντίσταση η αντιπολίτευση και δεν το καταλάβαμε; Αρνήθηκε να συνεργαστεί με τους Ευρωπαίους και την τρόικα; Τίποτε απ’ όλα αυτά. Αυτό που σίγουρα έγινε είναι ότι απέτυχε παταγωδώς το μνημόνιο και η επιχείρηση σωτηρίας του έθνους νούμερο ένα (Το επιχείρημα ότι δεν εφαρμόστηκε σωστά το μνημόνιο δεν πείθει: θα έπρεπε η τρόικα να μας το πει στη _διάρκεια _εφαρμογής του, όχι κατόπιν εορτής). 

Οπότε μπαίνει σε εφαρμογή (ή τέλος πάντως επιχειρείται να μπει σε εφαρμογή) η επιχείρηση σωτηρίας της πατρίδος νούμερο δύο, την οποία στηρίζουν και οι 32 (και η Μπακογιάννη και ο Καρατζαφέρης και η ΣΠΙΘΑ, και άλλοι, ενδεχομένως με διαφορετική σύνθεση αρίστων): μια ωραιότατη συναινετική και «υπεύθυνη» κυβέρνηση (άρα του Παπανδρέου είναι ανεύθυνη και μπαίνει το ερώτημα γιατί τη στήριζαν οι 32) η οποία κυβέρνηση, επειδή η ανεργία θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται, το ίδιο και η ύφεση, και επειδή ο κόσμος όλο και θα φτωχαίνει, άρα και οι αντιδράσεις του μάλλον θα πληθαίνουν, θα μπορέσει να εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα αποπληρωμής των πιστωτών πιο εύκολα απ' ό,τι μια μονοκομματική κυβέρνηση. Και ίσως να χρειαστεί να έχει και μερικές έκτακτες εξουσίες, ίσως χρειαστεί να ανοίξει και κάνα-δυο κεφάλια παραπάνω (μόνο του Καυκά δεν φτάνει). Γιατί δεν πείθομαι με τίποτα ότι η τρόικα ζητά συναίνεση από τον Σαμαρά γιατί φοβάται τις κολοσσιαίες αντιστάσεις του στο μνημόνιο νούμερο 54. Εξάλλου, οι απειλές ήρθαν ήδη από πολλές πλευρές: ο Μπαρόζο το είπε στην αρχή της κρίσης, ο Μητσοτάκης με αφορμή την απεργία των λιμενεργατών, ο Τέλλογλου το ονειρεύεται κι αυτός εδώ και καιρό και ο Ψυχάρης το επανέλαβε μόλις χτες (βλ. παραπάνω, το #40). Η διασάλευσις της τάξεως θα δικαιολογούσε έκτακτα μέτρα. Ως προς το τι συνιστά διασάλευση της τάξης θα εφαρμοστούν βεβαίως οι νόμοι, τωρινοί ή μελλοντικοί, γιατί είμεθα και δημοκράτες.

@Panadeli: ώστε οι χαρακτηρισμοί «ακροδεξιός», «σοσιαλιστής» και «νεοφιλελεύθερος» είναι κάποιου είδους ένδειξη θεωρίας συνωμοσίας, και έχουν την ίδια αναλυτική αξία όπως οι λέξεις «σιωνιστής» και «μασόνος»; Και είναι απλές ταμπέλες που τις χρησιμοποιούμε όταν δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα κατά των εν λόγω ακροδεξιών, σοσιαλιστών και νεοφιλελεύθερων; Προτείνω, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, να ρωτήσουμε τους μετανάστες που λιντσαρίστηκαν τελευταία πώς τους φαίνεται η ταμπέλα «Χρυσαυγίτης».


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας όλο το νήμα μετά από τόσες μέρες απουσίας να πω μόνο τι παρατηρώ για να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα:
Παρόλο που υπάρχει πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση, εξακολουθεί να μην υπάρχει ενημέρωση. Αυτό μάλλον δείχνει έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης στην υπάρχουσα ενημέρωση. 
Σενάρια εξόδου από την Ευρωζώνη ή από την ΕΕ δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμα κι είναι κρίμα να βλέπεις όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και στην υπόλοιπη ΕΕ να κυκλοφορούν τέτοιες ανοησίες, και μάλιστα από τα στόματα των ίδιων των πολιτικών που βάλανε την υπογραφή τους στη Συνθήκη του Μάαστριχτ και τη Συνθήκη της Λισαβόνας (κι από τα στόματα επιτρόπων και επιτροπισσών που έχουν μάλλον καλοβολευτεί στις Βρυξέλλες και απλώς προεδρεύουν αλλά δεν ανοίγουν κανένα ρημάδι βιβλίο ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας). Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι τελικά όλες οι συζητήσεις καταλήγουν σε αντιπαράθεση για το ποιος φταίει και νομίζω το ίδιο θα πρέπει να έγινε και στην Αργεντινή και στην Πορτογαλία κλπ κλπ. 
Τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά απλά και τα ίδια λάθη έχουν κάνει κι άλλες χώρες. Στην Ελλάδα πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή σύντομα να παγώσουν οι περικοπές προσωρινά ώστε να αρχίσει να κινείται η αγορά, γιατί οι περικοπές είναι οικονομικό μέτρο βραχυπρόθεσμο. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν διαβάζουμε τα ίδια βιβλία πολιτικής οικονομίας εγώ κι ο ΓΑΠ, οπότε...


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2011)

anef said:


> @Panadeli: ώστε οι χαρακτηρισμοί «ακροδεξιός», «σοσιαλιστής» και «νεοφιλελεύθερος» είναι κάποιου είδους ένδειξη θεωρίας συνωμοσίας, και έχουν την ίδια αναλυτική αξία όπως οι λέξεις «σιωνιστής» και «μασόνος»; Και είναι απλές ταμπέλες που τις χρησιμοποιούμε όταν δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα κατά των εν λόγω ακροδεξιών, σοσιαλιστών και νεοφιλελεύθερων;



Δεν είναι ένδειξη θεωρίας συνωμοσίας, δεν είπα καθόλου κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου πολύ συχνά λειτουργούν σαν ταμπέλες που χρησιμοποιούνται ελλείψει επιχειρημάτων. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους σιωνιστές και τους μασόνους, εξού και τους συμπεριέλαβα στην ίδια πρόταση. Δεν εξισώνω προφανώς τους σιωνιστές με τους σοσιαλιστές.
Έχει αντιπαράθεση ξερωγώ ο Σκουρλέτης με τον Βορίδη. Κάπου ο Σκουρλέτης στριμώχνεται και δεν βρίσκει επιχειρήματα να απαντήσει, οπότε λέει τον Βορίδη ακροδεξιό και ξεμπερδεύει. Τα ονόματα που χρησιμοποιώ είναι τυχαία, αλλά μην μου πεις ότι δεν το έχεις δει να συμβαίνει. Ή έχουμε κάποια διαφωνία με κάποιο από τα μέτρα που προτείνονται για να βγούμε από την κρίση. Δεν μας αρέσει μεν το μέτρο, αλλά δεν έχουμε και κάτι απτό να αντιπροτείνουμε, οπότε αρχίζουμε να μιλάμε για "στυγνό νεοφιλελευθερισμό" και ξεμπερδεύουμε. Αντίστοιχα, το ίδιο γίνεται και στην Αμερική με τον Ομπάμα, τον οποίον οι πολιτικοί του αντίπαλοι τον έχουν βαπτίσει "σοσιαλιστή" για να διεγείρουν τα αντιαριστερά αντανακλαστικά των συντηρητικών Αμερικανών. Όλα αυτά πολώνουν τη συζήτηση και εμποδίζουν να γίνει κουβέντα επί της ουσίας. Ειδικά η Αριστερά το παρακάνει με αυτήν την τακτική, αλλά τι να κάνει κι αυτή, όταν ήταν η αγαπημένη τακτική του Λένιν;


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2011)

Έχω μπερδευτεί τελείως με το τι θεωρείται εντός και τι θεωρείται εκτός θέματος εδώ πέρα. Τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα που πιο πάνω ήταν εντός, τώρα ξαφνικά έγιναν εκτός. Δηλώσεις μιας εκ των 32 σχετικές με τον σκληρό πυρήνα του κειμένου θεωρούνται εκτός θέματος, αλλά προφανώς, αφού κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε, άλλα κι άλλα είναι εντός θέματος.

@panadeli: Όταν έλεγες αυτά


> Δεν ξέρω αν οι υπογράφοντες είναι σοσιαλιστές, ακροδεξιοί, νεοφιλελεύθεροι, σιωνιστές ή μασόνοι. Για μένα αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από βολικές ταμπέλες που φοράς σε κάποιον όταν δεν θέλεις ή δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ουσία των λεγομένων του και προτιμάς αντ' αυτού να επιτεθείς στο ποιόν του. Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η τακτική και δεν την ενστερνίζομαι. Έχουμε διαφωνίες στην ουσία και το περιεχόμενο της κίνησης; Ας τις εκφράσουμε. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση.



αναφερόσουν στον Σκουρλέτη και τον Βορίδη ή σε κάτι που είπα εγώ; Ποιος δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει στην ουσία των λεγομένων [τους] και ποιος επιτίθεται στο «ποιον» (!) τους. Ο Σκουρλέτης; Κατά τα άλλα, αυτό που πολώνει τη συζήτηση είναι αν θα πω την χουντοκυρία «ακροδεξιά».

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ το βασικό ερώτημα που θεωρώ πως προκύπτει από το κείμενο το έθεσα πιο πάνω. Αν κανείς θέλει να απαντήσει με ποια μέσα θα επιτευχθεί η «εθνική ανασυγκρότηση» και τι συνιστά η «νέα στροφή» σε σχέση με την παλιά, ας πει. Κι αν δε θέλει πάλι, εντάξει, έχουμε να μελετήσουμε και Λένιν, να ξεπατικώσουμε καμιά τακτική (σε φόρουμ εφαρμόζονται, ή χρειάζονται προσαρμογή; :) )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

Το ερώτημά σας θα διαβιβαστεί στην κεντρική ομάδα του φόρουμ, και στη συνέχεια θα παραπεμφθεί στον κομισάριο επικοινωνίας, με το κατάλληλο συμβουλευτικό υλικό, ο οποίος και θα αναλάβει να σας βοηθήσει.

Και πέρα από την πλάκα: προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τα ad hominem επιχειρήματα δεν είναι πολύ χρήσιμα ώστε προχωρήσει η συζήτηση. Θέλω να πω, το να λέμε π.χ. ότι ο Ψ είναι φιλελεύθερος, άρα αυτά που λέει είναι, ξερωγώ, ανεφάρμοστα, είναι σαν να λέμε ότι επειδή ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης αγωνίστηκε κατά της δικτατορίας, τα σημερινά εθνικιστικά του παραληρήματα [βλ. οι Τούρκοι θα πάρουν την Ακρόπολη] είναι στην πραγματικότητα σωστός πολιτικός λόγος.

Πέραν αυτού, κι εμένα μου θυμίζει ευχολόγιο το αρχικό κείμενο. Δε βρίσκω ωστόσο για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κατακριτέο το να λες στους πολιτικούς «βρείτε τα μπας και δε βουλιάξουμε». Δε βλέπω να ισχυρίζεται κανείς από τους υπογράφοντες ότι μιλάει από καθέδρας ή κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε νομίζω ότι έχει και πολύ νόημα να δίνουμε υπερβολική βάση στην ιδιότητά τους - θα μπορούσε να τα λέει ο καθένας αυτά που λένε. Βέβαια, σε μια χώρα όπου η ανάληψη ευθύνης θεωρείται καυτή πατάτα, δε νομίζω ότι θα βρουν αντίκρυσμα. Αλλά τέλος πάντων.

Τέλος, και με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ τσιρλίντερ του Βαρουφάκη: Αγαπητέ Γιώργο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

anef said:


> Αν κανείς θέλει να απαντήσει με ποια μέσα θα επιτευχθεί η «εθνική ανασυγκρότηση» και τι συνιστά η «νέα στροφή» σε σχέση με την παλιά, ας πει.


Καλημέρα. Εγώ θα ήθελα να πω — το ζητάς από χτες κι από προχτές άλλωστε. Βέβαια, αυτά που θα ήθελα να δω εγώ, περισσότερο για το νήμα «Το όνειρο» θα προορίζονταν. Αλλά, επειδή δεν με είχε καλέσει ο Παπούλιας, με βρίσκεις απροετοίμαστο, δεν έχω έτοιμο το πλήρες σχέδιο για την εθνική ανασυγκρότηση — η οποία, αναγκαστικά, θα περιμένει. Στη δική μου φαντασίωση, πάντως, συμμετέχει η Αριστερά στο πλάνο και, αν θυμάμαι καλά, διαφωνούσα με την προσέγγιση του #53. Οπότε μη βιάζεστε. Και, όταν στο άλλο νήμα έγραφα: «Σσσς, κάντε ησυχία, κοιμούνται οι Λεξιλόγοι», αναφερόμουν και στα γλωσσικά νήματα.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2011)

"ad hominem επιχειρήματα".
Μπράβο ρε Παλάβρα, κάπου στο βάθος του μυαλού μου θυμόμουν ότι υπήρχε λέξη γι' αυτό το πράγμα.


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και πέρα από την πλάκα: προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τα ad hominem επιχειρήματα δεν είναι πολύ χρήσιμα ώστε προχωρήσει η συζήτηση. Θέλω να πω, το να λέμε π.χ. ότι ο Ψ είναι φιλελεύθερος, άρα αυτά που λέει είναι, ξερωγώ, ανεφάρμοστα, είναι σαν να λέμε ότι επειδή ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης αγωνίστηκε κατά της δικτατορίας, τα σημερινά εθνικιστικά του παραληρήματα [βλ. οι Τούρκοι θα πάρουν την Ακρόπολη] είναι στην πραγματικότητα σωστός πολιτικός λόγος.
> 
> Πέραν αυτού, κι εμένα μου θυμίζει ευχολόγιο το αρχικό κείμενο. Δε βρίσκω ωστόσο για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κατακριτέο το να λες στους πολιτικούς «βρείτε τα μπας και δε βουλιάξουμε». Δε βλέπω να ισχυρίζεται κανείς από τους υπογράφοντες ότι μιλάει από καθέδρας ή κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε νομίζω ότι έχει και πολύ νόημα να δίνουμε υπερβολική βάση στην ιδιότητά τους - θα μπορούσε να τα λέει ο καθένας αυτά που λένε. Βέβαια, σε μια χώρα όπου η ανάληψη ευθύνης θεωρείται καυτή πατάτα, δε νομίζω ότι θα βρουν αντίκρυσμα. Αλλά τέλος πάντων.




(Οπότε, αν η Παπαρήγα π.χ. υπέγραφε ένα κείμενο πολιτικής παρέμβασης μαζί με τον Άνθιμο ή τον Βορίδη, θα καθόμασταν απλά να αναλύσουμε το κείμενο και κανένα άλλο σχόλιο δεν θα κάναμε. Δεν θα σήμαινε τίποτα αυτό για τις ιδεολογικές θέσεις της Παπαρήγα, του Βορίδη ή και των δύο. Γιατί δεν με πείθετε; :) )

Το «βρείτε τα μπας και δε βουλιάξουμε» από μόνο του δεν είναι κακό, είναι ωραιότατο, όπως και διάφορα άλλα τύπου «πρέπει να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι» κλπ. Ποιος δε θέλει την υπευθυνότητα, αλίμονο. Αυτά, όμως, είναι καλά αν θέλουμε να μείνουμε στο επίπεδο της έκθεσης ιδεών που λέγαμε (στη μορφή, ας πούμε, της πρότασής τους). Όμως, εγώ θεωρώ ότι οι 32 ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι κάνουν με αυτό το κείμενο και δεν είχαν στόχο να γράψουν έκθεση ιδεών. Κάτι ζητάνε. Ένα πράγμα που ζητάνε, όπως είπε πιο πάνω ο panadeli, είναι να μείνουμε στην ΕΕ. Όμως, από ποιον το ζητάνε αυτό;* Και το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΝΔ θέλουν ήδη να μείνουμε στην ΕΕ. Βγάζω, λοιπόν, το πολιτικό συμπέρασμα ότι ζητάνε να μείνουμε στην ΕΕ _με κάθε μέσο_, _με ηγεσία που θα καταστείλει κάθε πιθανή αντίδραση_ (κομματική, συνδικαλιστική, κοινωνική)**. Εξού και το ερώτημα που είπα πως κτγμ είναι βασικό, εξού και το άρθρο του Σεβαστάκη που παρέθεσα, εξού και η σύνδεση με την «αρίστη ηγεσία» της Κακούρη. Διαφωνήστε όσο θέλετε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάει ο καθένας και για ποιο λόγο. Αυτά, και δεν ξαναμιλάω εδώ, ήδη πολλά είπα.

* Ένα άλλο ζήτημα, βέβαια, είναι με ποιο σκεπτικό ζητάνε να μείνουμε ή να μη μείνουμε στην ΕΕ. Αυτό δεν μας κάνουν την τιμή να το αναλύσουν, το θεωρούν δεδομένο.
** Η καταστολή μπορεί, πέρα από τη γνωστή, να είναι και ιδεολογική με μια έννοια: με κυβέρνηση συναίνεσης ή κυβέρνηση σοφών εξ ορισμού οι αντιδράσεις μπορεί να μοιάζουν όλο και πιο ακραίες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι προσπαθούμε να πούμε είναι ότι ωραιότατα μπορεί κανείς να κάνει την κριτική του στο κείμενο των 32 και να πει πράγματα όπως αυτά που έχεις πει, anef, χωρίς να έχει ανάγκη τα χτυπήματα κάτω από τη μέση, όπως το βιντεάκι. Γιατί πρέπει να γίνονται τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί; Δηλαδή επειδή η κ. Κακούρη μίλησε για την ηγεσία στις μέρες του '40 είναι μεταξική και χουντική και, επειδή κι εμείς βρήκαμε θετικό το κείμενο, συγχρωτιζόμαστε με μεταξικούς και χουντικούς και φτου μας;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

@60: Με αυτή τη λογική, εφόσον το ΚΚΕ δέχτηκε να συγκυβερνήσει με τη ΝΔ το '89, οτιδήποτε λέει σήμερα το ΚΚΕ πρέπει να θεωρείται δεξιά τοποθέτηση; 

Πέραν αυτού, εγώ δε διαβάζω για καταστολή κάθε πιθανής αντίδρασης στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Διαβάζω ένα ροζ συννεφάκι και ένα αόριστο μπλα μπλα. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να ήταν πιο συγκεκριμένο, να πρότειναν π.χ. μια πολιτική γραμμή. Ωστόσο δεν περιμένω από ποιητές και στιχουργούς να μου προτείνουν έξοδο από την κρίση, το περιμένω από τους πολιτικούς. Όμως, ο ένας προτείνει μνημόνιο, ο άλλος προτείνει μέτρα προσωρινής τόνωσης της αγοράς, και οι υπόλοιποι καταγγέλλουν. Δηλαδή, για μένα, ουσιαστική λύση δεν προτείνεται από πουθενά. Επίσης, το «έξοδος από την ΕΕ» δεν είναι λύση, κτγμ. Γιατί δεν απαντάει στα εξής ερωτήματα: α) με τι θα πληρώνονται μισθοί και συντάξεις αφού δε θα μας δανείζει κανείς και κυρίως β) τι θα τρώμε, αφού δεν παράγουμε αρκετό φαγητό, και φυσικά δε θα μας πουλάει κανείς γιατί δε θα έχουμε να πληρώνουμε. Εκτός κι αν η απάντηση είναι ότι θα τρώμε με δελτία τροφίμων, και όποιος πρόλαβε, πρόλαβε.

Για μένα είναι πολύ μαύρα τα πράγματα....


----------



## Elsa (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Για μένα είναι πολύ μαύρα τα πράγματα....


 
Πού να ήσουν και χτες στην συζήτηση στο Σύνταγμα... Ο καλός (σου) :inno: ήταν ο μόνος κάπως αισιόδοξος, με την προϋπόθεση όμως οτι όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι εργαζόμενοι θα γίνουν (σύντομα) ένα σώμα-μια ψυχή ενώ ο ...κακός (Καζάκης) προέβλεψε συσσίτια μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες.
Όλοι όμως συμφώνησαν ότι α) το μνημόνιο 2 δεν πρέπει να περάσει β) αυτό θα γίνει αν, κατά την ψήφισή του, βουλιάξει το Σύνταγμα!


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το ερώτημά σας θα διαβιβαστεί στην κεντρική ομάδα του φόρουμ, και στη συνέχεια θα παραπεμφθεί στον κομισάριο επικοινωνίας, με το κατάλληλο συμβουλευτικό υλικό, ο οποίος και θα αναλάβει να σας βοηθήσει.


Επειδή σήμερα όλα είναι ζήτημα επικοινωνίας...

Όπως το Πασόκ, μήπως πρέπει και η Λεξιλογία να βγάλει βιντεάκι με τα πεπραγμένα της; Να λέει με ωραία γραφικά κι επιβλητική μουσική "έχουμε τόσα μέλη, δημοσιεύσαμε τόσα ποστ, λύσαμε απορίες απελπισμένων μεταφραστών και λεξικογράφων, τα ήπιαμε μεταξύ μας και μάλιστα τρία μέλη βρήκαν σύντροφο εδώ μέσα, έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο ratio of informative posts to political rants από κάθε άλλο σάιτ, διαθέτουμε σούπερκουλ αβατάρες, και είμαστε τόσο δημοκράτες που όταν ξανασχεδιάσαμε το σάιτ, κανείς δεν αγανάκτησε. Έλα κι εσύ, το Λεξιλογίζειν ωραίο εστίν".


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τέλος, και με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ τσιρλίντερ του Βαρουφάκη: Αγαπητέ Γιώργο.



Λοιπόν με εντυπώσιασε το κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη. Και παρότι στο παρελθόν ο άνθρωπος αυτός μου είχε φανεί μάλλον ενοχλητικός, καναδυό φορές που τον είχα πετύχει στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση, βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου για δεύτερη φορά σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (μετά το γιατί δεν συνυπέγραψα), να διαβάζω μονορούφι τα γραφόμενά του. Πραγματικά θα μου άρεσε πολύ ο Παπανδρέου να έκανε αυτό που του προτείνει ο Βαρουφάκης, αν και δεν συμμερίζομαι την αισιοδοξία του τελευταίου ότι ο αγανακτισμένος λαός του Συντάγματος θα έβλεπε με καλό μάτι την πολύ πιο σκληρή λιτότητα (περικοπή όλων των μισθών των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων στα 1000 ευρώ;) που θα συνεπαγόταν η άρνηση του δανείου. Θα ήταν μια εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη όμως.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

Να δω πόσες φορές θα κάνω edit.. Panadeli, το κείμενο μιλάει (και δικαίως, κτγμ), για μείωση των *ανώτερων* μισθών στα 1.000€:
Αν σε ρωτήσουν για τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις απάντησε ότι, αν αναγκαστούμε, θα τους καταβάλουμε αφού μειώσουμε όλους τους ανώτερους μισθούς (υπουργών, βουλευτών, καθηγητών πανεπιστημίων κλπ) στα €1000 και για όσο καιρό χρειάζεται. ​Θα σπεύσουν όλοι να συμφωνήσουν, όπως φανταζόμαστε όλοι...



Elsa said:


> Πού να ήσουν και χτες στην συζήτηση στο Σύνταγμα... Ο καλός (σου) :inno: ήταν ο μόνος κάπως αισιόδοξος,[...]


 
Γμτ, κατηραμένο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω και έχω κλειστεί στση τέσσεροι τοίχοι, χθες ήθελα να κατέβω... :angry:

@Κ.Ο. Λεξιλογίας: προτείνω να διοριστεί ο FunkSoulBrother κομισάριος προπαγάνδας διαφήμισης


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2011)

Nickel, αν πραγματικά πίστευα ότι είναι χτύπημα κάτω απ' τη μέση για σας που υποστηρίζετε το κείμενο, αν έτσι το έβλεπα, δεν θα το έβαζα. Πραγματικά με προσβάλλει αυτό. Ότι όμως θεωρώ πως πρέπει κάπως να σας _προβληματίσει_, κάπως να το πάρετε υπόψη σας, ναι, το πιστεύω. (Όπως με προβληματίζει κι εμένα που κάποιοι που νόμιζα για αριστερούς μιλάνε όπως το ΛΑΟΣ ή εκφράζουν εθνικιστικές απόψεις, και όχι μόνο με προβληματίζει αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται και να πάρω αποστάσεις). Το βίντεο, λοιπόν, το έβαλα για την πολιτική σημασία που έχει κτγμ και το θεωρώ άμεσα σχετιζόμενο με την κουβέντα. Καθόλου ad hominem, μόνο ad rem, μια που σας αρέσουν τα λατινικά. 

Με την άποψη πως κάποιος μπορεί να θαυμάζει τον Μεταξά, να λέει ότι δεν υπήρχαν εξόριστοι εκείνη την εποχή και ότι η νίκη των Ελλήνων στην Αλβανία οφείλεται στην «αρίστη ηγεσία» του, και αυτό να είναι απλώς κάτι που κάνει στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του όπως όταν κάποιος πλέκει ή μαγειρεύει, ανάξιο σχολιασμού σε πολιτική κουβέντα, θα διαφωνήσω ριζικά. Όταν κάποιος εκφράζει ρατσιστικές ιδέες είναι ρατσιστής, όταν εκφράζει ακροδεξιές είναι ακροδεξιός. Αυτό δεν είναι κανενός είδους χαρακτηρισμός ούτε για τους συνυπογράφοντες ούτε για σας που μπορεί κάλλιστα να πιστεύετε σε μια διακυβέρνηση σοφών, _χωρίς _να είστε ακροδεξιοί. Όμως, επαναλαμβάνω, επειδή ζούμε σε δύσκολους καιρούς, η συντηρητική έως πολύ συντηρητική ανάγνωση και -ενδεχομένως- εφαρμογή αυτής της ιδέας, πρέπει να σας προβληματίσει. Αντιθέτως, κανέναν προβληματισμό δε βλέπω, μόνο άμυνες.

@palavra: Αυτό που λες για το ΚΚΕ θα ίσχυε αν έλεγα πως επειδή η Κακούρη είπε αυτά που είπε προχτές θα είναι πάντα ακροδεξιά, ήταν ακροδεξιά και πριν από 15, 20, 25, 30 χρόνια και θα είναι ακροδεξιά και μετά θάνατον. Είπα μόνο η καημένη ότι είναι ΤΩΡΑ ακροδεξιά, ΤΩΡΑ που υπογράφει το κείμενο ΤΩΡΑ εκφράζει ακροδεξιές απόψεις και αυτό κατά την ταπεινή, κατά την πολύ ταπεινή μου γνώμη έχει μια μικρούλα τόσο δα πολιτική σημασία. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

Κοίτα, προσωπικά, όταν κρίνω κάτι που ακούω, χρησιμοποιώ 2 κριτήρια: το ένα είναι το τι λέει κάποιος, και το δεύτερο, φυσικά, ποιος το λέει.

Αν πει δηλαδή ο Βορίδης «πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι για το μεταναστευτικό», δε θα πω «τι λέει ο ηλίθιος», γιατί το μεταναστευτικό είναι ένα πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λυθεί, και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Βέβαια ότι θα πω πολλά χειρότερα για τον Βορίδη όταν ακούσω *ΤΙ *προτείνει για το μεταναστευτικό, όμως και πάλι θα τον κρίνω με βάση τα λεγόμενά του, και όχι το αντίστροφο.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι επικίνδυνο για μια κοινωνία να απορρίπτεις ακόμα και χουντοφασιστικές δηλώσεις χωρίς να απαντάς με επιχειρήματα *επί των απόψεων*. Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι ότι όποιος μιλάει πολύ, καταλήγει να ακούγεται γιατί σωπαίνουν όλοι οι άλλοι. Ο δεύτερος είναι ότι άνθρωποι που δέχονται σφοδρές προσωπικές επιθέσεις *τις χρησιμοποιούν* για να ενισχύσουν θέσεις που κάποιες φορές είναι αναγουλιαστικές. Και ο τρίτος είναι ότι καλώς ή κακώς, πρέπει να μάθουμε να συνυπάρχουμε. Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να πατήσω ένα κουμπί και αύριο να έχει εξαφανιστεί η Χρυσή Αυγή, και ο λαϊκισμός του Καρατζαφέρη, αλλά αυτό είναι αδύνατον. Όταν ζεις σε τόσο μεγάλες κοινωνίες, είναι ακατόρθωτο να έχεις μονοφωνία, εκτός και εάν αυτή είναι άνωθεν επιβαλλόμενη. 

Εκτός βέβαια και αν θέλουμε αυτό το άνωθεν να είναι η δική μας άποψη την οποία, για κάποιο λόγο, θεωρούμε την απόλυτη αλήθεια και απορούμε που ο άλλος δεν έχει ανοίξει τα μάτια του να τη δει.


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι επικίνδυνο για μια κοινωνία να απορρίπτεις ακόμα και χουντοφασιστικές δηλώσεις χωρίς να απαντάς με επιχειρήματα *επί των απόψεων*.


 
Μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις το σημείο στο οποίο απέρριψα την Κακούρη ή κάποιον άλλο *ως άνθρωπο* και όχι για τις *απόψεις* της/του; Και μάλιστα επαναλαμβάνοντας ad nauseam *συγκεκριμένους **πολιτικούς *λόγους;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Η γνώμη μου για το κείμενο των 32 και για το κίνημα των αγανακτισμένων είναι ότι αποτελούν όψεις του ίδιου συλλογικού φόβου μας ότι πλησιάζουμε τον τοίχο με μεγάλη φόρα. Μια από τις διαφορές: οι 32 λένε: "δεν πάει άλλο, κάντε κάτι". Οι αγανακτισμένοι λένε: "δεν πάει άλλο, είστε ανίκανοι να κάνετε κάτι, φύγετε".

Το κείμενο των 32 κατηγορήθηκε ότι είναι απλοϊκό. Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν με πειράζει. Δεν είναι πόρισμα επιτροπής. Είναι παρακίνηση για δράση προς τους κυβερνώντες, προσπαθεί να τους θέσει προ των ευθυνών τους, κι αυτό το σκούντημα πρέπει να γίνει με απλό και ευθύ τρόπο. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να ματαιοπονούν οι συντάκτες, γιατί πράγματι πρέπει να είναι τυφλός κάποιος για να μη βλέπει τον κίνδυνο που έρχεται. Κι όμως, βλέπουμε υπουργούς, ακόμα και τον πρωθυπουργό, να κάνουν σπασμωδικές κινήσεις, να αυτοσχεδιάζουν, να δρουν σαν να μην έχουν σχέδιο. Ε, ένα σκούντημα γερό το θέλουν (όχι όμως ένα λιντσάρισμα, βεβαίως). Αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι η λύση μπορεί να έρθει από το πολιτικό σύστημα και τους θεσμούς του, πρέπει να τους φωνάξει "ξυπνήστε". Οι 32 φώναξαν. Πολλοί απ' αυτούς τα λένε εδώ και καιρό με τα άρθρα τους, όντας κάθε άλλο παρά σιωπηλοί, και πίστεψαν ότι ίσως ένα συλλογικό κείμενο να έχει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση. Ίσως ματαιοπονούν, ίσως το πολιτικό σύστημα δεν ακούει, ίσως είναι τόσο φαύλο που δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα. Θα το δούμε.

Εκτός του πολιτικού συστήματος, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιες λύσεις θα προταθούν. Μια ειλικρινής και πηγαία αγανάκτηση φέρνει τον κόσμο στο Σύνταγμα σε πρωτοφανείς αριθμούς (ας θυμηθούμε ότι οι απεργίες της ΓΣΕΕ και της ΑΔΕΔΥ και του ΠΑΜΕ έβρισκαν ελάχιστη ανταπόκριση στο πλήθος), όμως δεν είναι λύση οι "συμβολικές" κρεμάλες που έχουν βάλει κάποιοι και τα συνθήματα για το Γουδί. Δεν απαιτώ λύσεις συγκεκριμένες από ένα τέτοιο πλήθος, θα τις απαιτούσα όμως από τη συνέλευση που κομπάζει ότι προσφέρει λύσεις αλλά στην ουσία μηρυκάζει το λαϊκισμό των σλόγκαν της. Θα δούμε πώς θα εξελιχθεί αυτό το κίνημα. Πάντως ένας απρόβλεπτος και αστάθμητος παράγοντας, που με την παρουσία του και μόνο παράγει πολιτικό αποτέλεσμα. Μακάρι να λειτουργήσει σαν απινιδωτής και όχι σαν θερμοκήπιο θερμοκέφαλων.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αν σε ρωτήσουν για τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις απάντησε ότι, αν αναγκαστούμε, θα τους καταβάλουμε αφού μειώσουμε όλους τους ανώτερους μισθούς (υπουργών, βουλευτών, καθηγητών πανεπιστημίων κλπ) στα €1000 και για όσο καιρό χρειάζεται.
> 
> Θα σπεύσουν όλοι να συμφωνήσουν, όπως φανταζόμαστε όλοι...



Χαζές απορίες: Αν οι ανώτεροι μισθοί μειωθούν στα 1000 ευρώ, τότε οι κατώτεροι μισθοί θα είναι ανώτεροι από τους ανώτερους; 
Και τότε δεν θα πρέπει να μειωθούν και εκείνοι με τη σειρά τους, αφού θα είναι πια ανώτεροι;
Ή μήπως, άραγε, εφόσον οι ανώτεροι θα είναι πια στα 1000 ευρώ, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι το ταβάνι τέθηκε στα 1000 ευρώ, οπότε οι κατώτεροι μισθοί θα είναι, ξερωγώ, 400 ευρώ;

Τέλος πάντων, ονειρικό ακούγεται να πάει ο Παπανδρέου στο Σύνταγμα και να αποθεωθεί, αλλά όλοι δικαιούνται τα όνειρά τους (θερινές νύχτες έχουμε πια, ούτως ή άλλως). Η ιδέα πάντως να αρνηθούμε το δάνειο και να σφίξουμε το ζωνάρι δεν μου φαίνεται απαραιτήτως κακή, έστω κι αν ο Βαρουφάκης τη φαντάζεται κυρίως ως κίνηση-μπλόφα απέναντι στους Ευρωπαίους.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> @Κ.Ο. Λεξιλογίας: προτείνω να διοριστεί ο FunkSoulBrother κομισάριος προπαγάνδας διαφήμισης[/COLOR]


 
"Κομισάριος διαφήμισης". Μ' αρέσει το αξίωμα, ένας λόγος παραπάνω που έχει την εγγενή αντίφαση στους όρους που είχε επισημάνει ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο.
Ευχαριστώ για την τιμή που μου κάνετε!


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2011)

Για να γυρίσω το νήμα λίγο πιο πίσω:



> Επίσης, το «έξοδος από την ΕΕ» δεν είναι λύση, κτγμ. Γιατί δεν απαντάει στα εξής ερωτήματα: α) με τι θα πληρώνονται μισθοί και συντάξεις αφού δε θα μας δανείζει κανείς και κυρίως β) τι θα τρώμε, αφού δεν παράγουμε αρκετό φαγητό, και φυσικά δε θα μας πουλάει κανείς γιατί δε θα έχουμε να πληρώνουμε.



Προφανώς, όμως, και το "παραμονή στην ΕΕ" έχει ατέλειωτες περιπλοκές, εντελώς σχετικές με τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Ένα παράδειγμα: *"Πίκρα η ζάχαρη!"*


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

anef said:


> Μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις το σημείο στο οποίο απέρριψα την Κακούρη ή κάποιον άλλο *ως άνθρωπο* και όχι για τις *απόψεις* της/του; Και μάλιστα επαναλαμβάνοντας ad nauseam *συγκεκριμένους **πολιτικούς *λόγους;


Είπα εγώ κάπου ότι πρέπει να κρίνουμε ή να μην κρίνουμε κάποιον ως άνθρωπο, δηλαδή άμα είναι καλός, κακός ή ξερωγώ, ξανθός; Απλώς είπα, ή μάλλον εννοούσα, ότι, κτγμ, δεν έχει σημασία αν κάποιος είναι ακροδεξιός 


anef said:


> Είπα μόνο η καημένη ότι είναι ΤΩΡΑ ακροδεξιά,


ακροαριστερός ή κομουνιστής, αλλά έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία το περιεχόμενο των λόγων του, μου φαίνεται δηλαδή πιο αντικειμενικό να διαχωρίζω το ένα από το άλλο, ιδίως όταν διαβάζω κάτι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν είχα κανένα σκοπό να εκδώσω κατευθυντήριες γραμμές, ούτε να απευθυνθώ σε σένα προσωπικά, κτγμ δηλ δεν υπάρχει λόγος εκνευρισμού.

@rogne: Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με αυτό το σύνδεσμο, κυρίως επειδή δεν έχω κουράγιο να διαβάσω εξονυχιστικά το κείμενο: η ΕΕ έριξε τους Έλληνες παραγωγούς; Η κυβέρνηση πήρε λεφτά για να κλείσει δυο εργοστάσια, και αντί να επανεπενδύσει λεφτά τα έκανε, ξερωγώ, μισθούς βυσμάτων; Αν κατάλαβα καλά, άθλιο.

Τι σχέση έχει όμως αυτό με το ότι αν βγούμε από την ΕΕ είναι υπαρκτός ο κίνδυνος του να μην έχουμε να φάμε, στ' αλήθεια, όμως;


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Είπα εγώ κάπου ότι πρέπει να κρίνουμε ή να μην κρίνουμε κάποιον ως άνθρωπο, δηλαδή άμα είναι καλός, κακός ή ξερωγώ, ξανθός; Απλώς είπα, ή μάλλον εννοούσα, ότι, κτγμ, δεν έχει σημασία αν κάποιος είναι ακροδεξιός, ακροαριστερός ή κομουνιστής, αλλά έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία το περιεχόμενο των λόγων του, μου φαίνεται δηλαδή πιο αντικειμενικό να διαχωρίζω το ένα από το άλλο, ιδίως όταν διαβάζω κάτι.


 
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας εκνευρισμός, ρωτάω για να καταλάβω. Το πρώτο σκέλος της ερώτησής μου, όντως, δεν αφορούσε αυτό που είπες εσύ, αλλά κάτι που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, ότι αναφέρομαι στο «ποιόν» της Κ. Το δεύτερο σκέλος όμως αφορούσε κάτι που είπες και εσύ. Έκρινα και χαρακτήρισα την Κ. α) γενικώς και αορίστως επειδή είναι ακροδεξιά, για να την σπιλώσω, ή β) με βάση τις συγκεκριμένες απόψεις της και μάλιστα συνδέοντάς τες με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο με το κείμενο των 32; Πέταξα έτσι έναν χαρακτηρισμό και τέλειωσα; Θέλω συγκεκριμένη απάντηση σ' αυτό: ισχύει το πρώτο, το δεύτερο ή κάτι άλλο, τρίτο; 

Συγνώμη που επιμένω. Δεν το κάνω γιατί βρίσκω πολύ σημαντικό το αν η Κ. είναι ή δεν είναι ακροδεξιά, αλλά γιατί εγώ σε μια πολιτική συζήτηση θεωρώ απολύτως θεμιτό να χρησιμοποιώ πολιτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς για δημόσια πρόσωπα, ειδικά όταν αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς τους τεκμηριώνω. Αν δεν μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω ένα δημόσιο πρόσωπο ακροδεξιό ή π.χ. ρατσιστή, ή σταλινικό, επειδή αυτό μπορεί να προσβάλει κάποιον από το φόρουμ, προτιμώ να μην ξανασυμμετάσχω στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις εδώ -δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, θα επιβιώσει η ανθρωπότητα. Απλώς, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι με αυτή τη λογική θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να είχα προσβληθεί ουκ ολίγες φορές. Οπότε, τελικά, πλάκα-πλάκα, θα ήθελα μια απάντηση από το φόρουμ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2011)

Παρά το μπλε χρωματάκι, δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω απάντηση εκ μέρους του φόρουμ, δυστυχώς, παρά μόνο για τον εαυτό μου. Γι' αυτό που ρωτάς, για μένα νομίζω ότι απάντησα παραπάνω, αλλά για να είμαι και πιο ξεκάθαρη: όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι το έκανες για να τη σπιλώσεις. Απλώς, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, νομίζω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί, όποιοι κι αν είναι, έχουν άμεση αντανάκλαση στο θυμικό μας, και νομίζω ότι καμιά αποπροσανατολίζουν τη συζήτηση, και καταλήγουμε π.χ. να συζητάμε αν ο Χ ή ο Ψ είναι νεοφιλελεύθερος, και όχι αν αυτό που είπε στέκει ή δε στέκει. Μου φαίνεται δηλαδή καμιά φορά ότι έχουμε την ανάγκη να βάλουμε στον άλλο ένα σημαδάκι, για να τον αναγνωρίζουμε, και να ξέρουμε σε ποιον μιλάμε, και μετά βλέπουμε και για το δια ταύτα, και εμένα αυτό δε με διευκολύνει. Πέραν αυτού, δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ, και ούτε και θέλω εξάλλου, να επιβάλω σε σένα ή στον οποιονδήποτε, εδώ που τα λέμε, να μη χρησιμοποιεί χαρακτηρισμούς επί προσωπικού για το οποιοδήποτε δημόσιο πρόσωπο. Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως από την άλλη ότι αν μου κάνει εντύπωση, δε θα το σχολιάσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Σε ό,τι με αφορά εμένα, η διατύπωση «ο τάδε εκφράζει εδώ μία Χ άποψη άρα είναι Χ-ιστής» υπάρχει κίνδυνος να υποπίπτει στο προαναφερθέν λογικό σφάλμα που βαριέμαι να αναφέρω στα λατινικά, κίνδυνος που αποφεύγεται τόσο με τη διατύπωση «ο τάδε εκφράζει μια άποψη που ανήκει στην Χ-ιστική λογική/ιδεολογία/πρακτική», όσο και με τη διατύπωση «ο τάδε εκφράζει διαρκώς πλέον απόψεις που ανήκουν στην Χ-ιστική λογική/ιδεολογία/πρακτική, άρα είναι ντεφάκτο Χ-ιστής».

Όμως, κατανοώ απόλυτα την ανάγκη να μην εκφραζόμαστε με τόσες τζιριτζάντζουλες, σαν να είμαστε άρθρο της βικιπαίδειας και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να καταλάβω μια συντομογραφική διατύπωση του α τύπου, ιδιαίτερα αν επεξηγείται ρητά και κατηγορηματικά (όπως κτγμ έγινε εδώ).

Από εκεί και πέρα, επειδή δεν τοποθετήθηκα στην ουσία του νήματος, θα ήθελα να πω ότι προσωπικά έχω πειστεί πως χρειάζεται πραγματικά εθνική προσπάθεια (και ξεκαθαρίζω: εθνικό με την έννοια του συνόλου όσων βρίσκονται σε αυτό το καράβι που παλεύει στη φουρτούνα, άσχετα από το τι γράφει στο κουτάκι υπηκοότητα), ότι χρειάζεται να κάνει ο καθένας μας αυτό που ξέρει καλύτερα, όσο γίνεται καλύτερα, για να λευτερωθεί η χώρα μας από τα δεινά στα οποία κτγμ πραγματικά βρισκόμαστε ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα κάνει τους απολογισμούς της και τα ξεκαθαρίσματά της με πολιτικές και πολιτικούς του παρελθόντος.

Για το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, προφανώς κατανοώ τη λογική του αλλά δεν παύει να με στενοχωρεί που βλέπω τις υπογραφές κάποιων ανθρώπων δίπλα στις υπογραφές άλλων (πχ του διάσημου συνθέτη του οποίου κάποιες απόψεις για το μεταναστευτικό σχολιάσαμε αρνητικά πρόσφατα), αλλά συνειδητοποιώ ότι σε μια εθνική προσπάθεια, με τόσο λίγα κοινά στην ανάλυση του γιατί φτάσαμε εδώ, πού είναι αυτό το εδώ, πώς θα ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το εδώ, και πού θα πάμε θα χρειαστεί απέραντη υπομονή και κατανόηση από όλους για τις απόψεις των άλλων και διαρκής αναζήτηση κοινών μικροστόχων στους οποίους μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε και τους οποίους μπορούμε να κατακτούμε καθημερινά.

Για να είμαι σαφής, κατανοώ εξαρχής ότι σε αυτή την προσπάθεια δεν θα συμμετάσχουν τελικά άνθρωποι που δεν πιστεύουν σε βασικές ανθρώπινες αρχές --αλλά τέτοιους, τουλάχιστον, δεν έχω συναντήσει εδώ στο φόρουμ και σε ό,τι εξαρτάται από εμένα, δεν θέλω και να συναντήσω ποτέ μου.

Μπορούμε, ας πούμε, να συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα διαφωνούμε προσπαθώντας να βλέπουμε και την οπτική γωνία του άλλου.

Μπορούμε και να συμφωνήσουμε να καλλιεργούμε ακόμη καλύτερα τον δικό μας μικροστόχο, να συνεχίσουμε να τροφοδοτούμε το φόρουμ και ως αυτό που δηλώνει ότι θέλει καταρχήν να είναι: ένα γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ αλληλοβοήθειας και προσφοράς γνώσεων και πείρας στη μικρή μας κοινότητα.

Με άλλα λόγια, λύσαμε όλες μας τις γλωσσικές απορίες; Δεν έμεινε καμιά ετυμολογία να τσακίσουμε; Κανένας έμμετρος υπότιτλος που να χρειάζεται τις εμπνεύσεις των πολλών;


----------



## rogne (Jun 8, 2011)

> @rogne: Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με αυτό το σύνδεσμο, κυρίως επειδή δεν έχω κουράγιο να διαβάσω εξονυχιστικά το κείμενο: η ΕΕ έριξε τους Έλληνες παραγωγούς; Η κυβέρνηση πήρε λεφτά για να κλείσει δυο εργοστάσια, και αντί να επανεπενδύσει λεφτά τα έκανε, ξερωγώ, μισθούς βυσμάτων; Αν κατάλαβα καλά, άθλιο.
> 
> Τι σχέση έχει όμως αυτό με το ότι αν βγούμε από την ΕΕ είναι υπαρκτός ο κίνδυνος του να μην έχουμε να φάμε, στ' αλήθεια, όμως;



Καλά, με το μαλακό. Και εντός ΕΕ, το φαγάκι μας δεν είναι τόσο εγγυημένο. Εφόσον δηλαδή μας απασχολεί πραγματικά αν θα έχουμε να φάμε αύριο-μεθαύριο, καλό είναι να το αντιμετωπίζουμε ως πιθανότητα εντός κι εκτός ΕΕ. Το ίδιο και με την ανύπαρκτη παραγωγικότητα της χώρας: παραμένει πρόβλημα εντός κι εκτός ΕΕ. 

ΥΓ. Και, Παλάβρα, το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες από το κείμενο του λινκ δεν έχει φυσικά ουδεμία σχέση με το κείμενο. Αν είναι να σχολιάζουμε, κάλλιο να διαβάζουμε πρώτα ό,τι σχολιάζουμε. Αλλιώς ας μη σχολιάζουμε, δεν πειράζει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2011)

Μα το έγραψα ότι δεν το διάβασα, το ερωτηματικό της παραπάνω πρότασης δεν είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, αλλά κανονική. Κάλλιο να διαβάζουμε πρώτα και μετά να απαντάμε. Αλλιώς, ας μην απαντάμε, δεν πειράζει.


----------



## rogne (Jun 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μα το έγραψα ότι δεν το διάβασα, το ερωτηματικό της παραπάνω πρότασης δεν είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, αλλά κανονική. Κάλλιο να διαβάζουμε πρώτα και μετά να απαντάμε. Αλλιώς, ας μην απαντάμε, δεν πειράζει.


 
Συγγνώμη, αλλά με ρωτάς στ' αλήθεια ποια σχέση έχει ένα κείμενο από το οποίο έβγαλες ένα ανύπαρκτο νόημα με το θέμα ή όχι της παραμονής της Ελλάδας στην ΕΕ; Πώς ακριβώς έπρεπε να σου απαντήσω;

Αυτή πάντως ήταν ρητορική ερώτηση, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσουμε το πινγκ-πονγκ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι αυτή. Τέλος πάντων, το ξαναδιάβασα, προσεκτικά αυτή τη φορά, και το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα είναι το εξής, που δε διαφέρει από αυτό που έβγαλα με την πρώτη, πρόχειρη ανάγνωση: στο πλαίσιο της κοινής αγροτικής πολιτικής, μαράζωσε η ελληνική παραγωγή της ζάχαρης. Βέβαια, η ΕΕ μας έδωσε λεφτά που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να επανεπενδύσουμε, αλλά προφανώς κατασπαταλήθηκαν, στο γνωστό πανηγύρι διασπάθισης του δημόσιου χρήματος που έχουμε στήσει από καιρό. Δηλαδή, η ΕΕ μας είπε να παράγουμε λιγότερο, αλλά πάρτε 87 εκατομμύρια ευρώ (!) να ασχοληθείτε με άλλες καλλιέργειες. Τα λεφτά χάθηκαν κάπου στην πορεία. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι βγαίνουμε από την ΕΕ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ως δια μαγείας θα αποκτήσουμε πεφωτισμένη ηγεσία, που δε θα κατασπαταλάει τους πόρους μας; 

Θέλω να πω, ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η ελληνική κακοδιαχείριση και οι κουμπάροι, που μάλιστα συνδέονται με την κακή πολιτική της Αγροτικής Τράπεζας, με την Κοινή Αγροτική Πολιτική. Και προφανώς πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το αρνητικό εμπορικό ισοζύγιο ούτως ή άλλως, όμως όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα, *τώρα* υπάρχουν προϊόντα στην αγορά. Αν αύριο βρεθούμε εκτός ΕΕ, δε θα υπάρχουν, μέχρι να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να στήσουμε το παραγωγικό σύστημα και να αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε, πράγμα που θα μας πάρει κάνα δυο χρόνια. Εντωμεταξύ τι γίνεται; Και για να διευκρινίσω: η ερώτηση δεν είναι ρητορική και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου. Αν πάλι δεν έχεις όρεξη να κάνεις σχετικό σχόλιο, και να συζητήσεις, δεν πειράζει, καλή καρδιά - αλλά μην αρχίσουμε τις ειρωνείες.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## rogne (Jun 8, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω από πού συνάγεται ότι δεν θα έχουμε προϊόντα εκτός ΕΕ. Εικάζω ότι μια έξοδος από το ευρώ δεν θα συντελεστεί σαν Αρμαγεδδών, παρά τα περί του αντιθέτου θρυλούμενα. Δεν εξετάζω αν είναι καλή ή κακή λύση (όπως τίθεται, είναι ψευδοδίλημμα, νομίζω), απλώς δεν βλέπω πώς μια προβλεπόμενη και ρυθμισμένη διαδικασία (έξοδος από το ευρώ) μπορεί να ενσκήψει σαν Δευτέρα Παρουσία. Ακόμα και οι ειδικοί που δεν τη συνιστούν ως λύση, βασικά κάνουν λόγο για ισχυρό πλήγμα στην "αξιοπιστία της χώρας" (άρα πλήγμα στην εικόνα της ως εμπορικού εταίρου), κυρίως όμως για ισχυρό πλήγμα στις τράπεζες και στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία που συνδέονται καταναγκαστικά μαζί τους. Πλέον διστάζουν πολύ να μιλήσουν για φτώχεια, διότι δεν είναι κι ότι μπορούν να την αντιπαραθέσουν σε κανέναν πλούτο. Ακόμα και η "κινεζοποίηση" των εργαζομένων που έπαιζε πολύ μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό, έχει γίνει ήδη πραγματικότητα, άρα έχει αχρηστευτεί ελαφρώς ως μπαμπούλας. Σταδιακά, το ζητούμενο έχει γίνει μάλλον να τρομάξει η εναπομείνασα "μεσαία τάξη", αλλά μην ορκιζόμαστε ότι θα κρατήσει πολύ κι αυτό το χαρτί... 

Ως προς το κείμενο, για μένα είναι σαφές ότι η πολιτική της ΕΕ (κλείστε εργοστάσια, πάρτε χρήμα) δεν είναι καθόλου αθώα: αυτή επιβάλλει τους "κουμπάρους", ως διαχειριστές τόσο του ευρωπαϊκού χρήματος όσο και των (αναμενόμενων) συγκρούσεων συμφερόντων. Η διαφθορά εδώ είναι δομική, δεν έχει να κάνει με το ποιος "τα τρώει". Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο, δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πώς ένας αδιάφθορος "μη κουμπάρος" διαχειριστής θα μπορούσε να γλιτώσει από το λούκι της ΚΑΠ και της οικονομίας της ΕΕ και να βάλει όντως μπροστά αναπτυξιακές επενδύσεις. Κόβοντας ταυτόχρονα το βήχα των ελλήνων πετρελαιάδων, των ελλήνων και ξένων τραπεζιτών και των ξένων εταιρειών; Μα τότε αυτός δεν θα ήταν διαχειριστής, θα ήταν ο Φιντέλ. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν "κουμπάροι" γενικώς. Αντιθέτως, λέω ότι μέσα στις ευρωπαϊκές διαδικασίες _δεν μπορούν παρά_ να υπάρχουν, έστω κι αν εμείς εδώ τους τρώμε στη μάπα ανεξαρτήτως διαδικασιών, σε κάθε είδος, σχήμα και μέγεθος (και με τις ανάλογες διαφορές ύφους). 

Και φυσικά δεν θα πάψουμε να τους τρώμε στη μάπα εκτός ευρώ. Το μόνο βέβαιο, αν μια έξοδος από το ευρώ γίνει τυπική υπόθεση και δεν συνοδευτεί από βαθιές κοινωνικές και πολιτικές αλλαγές. Η εύρεση "πεφωτισμένης ηγεσίας" δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μία από αυτές τις αλλαγές, δεν είμαι φιντελικός, τσαβικός ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο (η προηγούμενη αναφορά μου στον Φιντέλ ήταν ειρωνική). "Άριστες" ηγεσίες, όπως τις εννοεί τουλάχιστον η κ. Κακούρη π.χ., σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμες εκεί έξω, δεν αρθρογραφούν στα ΜΜΕ και δεν είναι ανανήψαντες πολιτικοί ή άλλοι δημόσιοι παράγοντες, που βρέθηκαν στην απέξω και παριστάνουν τώρα τους όψιμους σωτήρες, μπας και αποκτήσουν ξανά επιρροή στα πράγματα. Αν πρόκειται να στήσουμε ένα νέο παραγωγικό σύστημα (λέμε τώρα), θα χρειαστεί να το σχεδιάσουμε στην πράξη, και ασφαλώς όχι "όλοι μαζί". Πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν γίνεται να σχεδιάσουμε τίποτα μαζί εγώ και ο Μπόμπολας, εσύ και ο Βαρδινογιάννης, εμείς οι δύο και ο Λάτσης, και πάει λέγοντας.

Δεν θα φλυαρήσω άλλο προς το παρόν. Καλά να είμαστε και θα τα ξαναπούμε.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 8, 2011)

@rogne: Συγγνώμη που μπαίνω σφήνα στην κουβέντα, αλλά επειδή το ακούω συνέχεια θέλω να το ρωτήσω: γιατί "έτσι όπως τίθεται" είναι "ψευτοδίλημμα" η έξοδος ή όχι από το ευρώ; Είναι ψευτοδίλημμα υπό την έννοια ότι, είτε μέσα στο ευρώ είτε έξω, δεν έχει διαφορά;
Εμένα μου φαίνεται κανονικότατο δίλημμα. Καθόλου ψευδές.


----------



## rogne (Jun 8, 2011)

panadeli said:


> @rogne: Συγγνώμη που μπαίνω σφήνα στην κουβέντα, αλλά επειδή το ακούω συνέχεια θέλω να το ρωτήσω: γιατί "έτσι όπως τίθεται" είναι "ψευτοδίλημμα" η έξοδος ή όχι από το ευρώ; Είναι ψευτοδίλημμα υπό την έννοια ότι, είτε μέσα στο ευρώ είτε έξω, δεν έχει διαφορά;
> Εμένα μου φαίνεται κανονικότατο δίλημμα. Καθόλου ψευδές.


 
Σίγουρα έχει διαφορά. Όσοι το λέμε "ψευτοδίλημμα", στη μορφή και με τους όρους που τίθεται, εννοούμε ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η διαφορά. Ανάμεσα στη Σκύλλα και τη Χάρυβδη, προτιμάμε να μη διαλέξουμε, για λόγους που προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω παραπάνω. Αν αλλάξουν οι όροι, το ξανασυζητάμε.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ο Καζάκης προχτές στη συζήτηση έλεγε -και δεν τον διέψευσαν οι άλλοι- οτι ακόμα κι αν δεν βγούμε από την ΕΕ ή το ευρώ, πολύ σύντομα εκ των πραγμάτων θα δημιουργηθούν 2 νομίσματα, ένα "καλό" για τον σκληρό πυρήνα της ΕΕ και ένα υποτιμημένο για την πλέμπα. Οπότε ίσως το δίλημμα είναι ανύπαρκτο, ούτε αληθινό ούτε ψεύτικο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2011)

Ο διάλογος στο βίντεο με την Κακούρη:
10:29-11:54
_(ΑΚ)_ _Τολμήστε_ να είστε ηγεσία! Η ηγεσία που είχαμε το ’40 –δεν θα την αναλύσουμε τώρα-- ήτανε _αρίστη_…
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Το ’40 είχαμε χούντα…
_(ΑΚ)_ Δεν είχαμε χούντα, είχαμε δικτατορία.
_(Αρβανίτης)_ …τον Μεταξά…
_(ΑΚ)_ Ενός …
_(Αρβανίτης)_ …ναι· χούντα…
_(ΑΚ)_ …ανθρώπου ο οποίος ήξερε ακριβώς…είχαν ανασταλεί όλες οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες…
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Βεβαίως, ήταν οι άνθρωποι στα ξερονήσια.
_(ΑΚ)_ Όχι, δεν ήταν οι άνθρωποι στα ξερονήσια, ήταν [??]
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Μα τι λέτε, οι κομουνιστές ήταν…
_(Η γυναίκα συνεργάτις του Αρβανίτη)_ Δηλαδή χρειαζόμαστε μια χούντα, κυρία…;
_(ΑΚ)_ Με συγχωρείτε ένα λεπτό· επετύχαμε στον πόλεμο του ’40 ή όχι;
_(Η γυναίκα συνεργάτις του Αρβανίτη)_ [??]
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Δεν πέτυχε η χούντα, πέτυχε ο λαός.
_(ΑΚ)_ _Γιατί_, είχε τη σωστή ηγεσία.
_(Αρβανίτης)_ _[την κοιτάει, δε λέει τίποτα, γυρνάει το πρόσωπο προς την κάμερα, καγχάζει]_ Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ…
_(ΑΚ)_ Αλλά, αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα το οποίο [??] να ‘ρθω μια άλλη φορά και να το συζητάμε μέχρις εσχάτων.
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Μεγάλη μας χαρά
_(ΑΚ)_ Το θέμα είναι ότι τότε πιστεύαμε στον εαυτό μας. Γιατί είχαμε κερδίσει.
_(Αρβανίτης)_ Λοιπόν· φχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, και…

Κάποια δεν τα έπιασα, [ιδίως το πού ήταν οι άνθρωποι —οι κομουνιστές, όπως δευτερολόγησε ο Αρβανίτης— που, κατά την Κακούρη, δεν ήταν στα ξερονήσια] γιατί μιλούσαν οι δημοσιογράφοι πάνω της (κατά τα άλλα, στην Εκκλησία του Δήμου των Αγανακτισμένων, είπε επιδοκιμαστικά ο Αρβανίτης, απαγορεύτηκε το ουου. Άραγε το να μιλάς πάνω στον άλλον πότε θα απαγορευτεί στην ΕΡΤική πρωινή ‘Εκκλησία του Δήμου’; )

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι ο Αρβανίτης επιμένει να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο χούντα μέχρι τέλους, παρά τη διόρθωση της Κακούρη.
Επίσης, ότι εκφράζει ρητά την άποψη ότι ο Μεταξάς δεν είχε ρόλο στη νίκη επί των Ιταλών το '40, αλλά [μόνο] ο λαός.
Τέλος, για το 'χουντοπαραλήρημα': το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι λάθος. Το δεύτερο, επίσης, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι η Κακούρη έκανε έκκληση για 'τολμηρή' ηγεσία με τίμημα έστω και την περιστολή των ελευθεριών (και των 'ελευθεριών'), πράγμα όχι απίθανο αφού _δεν απάντησε_ στην ευθεία ερώτηση της γυναίκας δημοσιογράφου 'αν αυτό που χρειάζεται σήμερα είναι μια χούντα', πάλι δεν το θεωρώ 'παραλήρημα'. Τσιτάρω επιλεκτικά από το άρθρο Delirium της Wikipedia:

The delirium-sufferer loses the capacity for clear and coherent thought. This may be apparent in disorganised or incoherent speech, the inability to concentrate (focus attention), or in a lack of any goal-directed thinking. (...) Because most high level mental skills are required for problem solving, including ability to focus attention, this ability also suffers in delirium. However, this is a secondary phenomenon, since problem-solving involves many sub-skills and basic mental abilities, any of which may be impaired in a delirious patient.

Νομίζω πως οποιοσδήποτε επίδοξος λύτης προβλημάτων, στις παρούσες συνθήκες, θα κινδύνευε να θεωρηθεί παραληρη(μα)τικός. Με δυο λόγια, προσωπικά διαφωνώ με την πρόταση για περιστολή των ελευθεριών (όχι όμως και των 'ελευθεριών'), αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι η πρόταση αυτή καθαυτή συνιστά παραλήρημα. Άλλωστε, η συζήτηση για πολλών ειδών περιστολή ελευθεριών ή 'ελευθεριών' (όπως το δει κανείς) έχει ανοίξει εδώ και χρόνια, πολύ πριν από την κρίση χρέους. Αρκεί να θυμηθούμε τη συζήτηση για το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο. Ακόμα και μια ανοιχτή πρόταση για δικτατορία (όπως π.χ. της Χρυσής Αυγής) δεν συνιστά 'παραλήρημα'. Μήπως και η πρόταση για κομουνιστική επανάσταση, για εθνικοποίηση των τραπεζών, ή ακόμα και οι προτάσεις για έξοδο της Ψωροκώσταινας από τη δομική υπανάπτυξη συνιστούν παραλήρημα; Όνειρο, ίσως· ονείρωξη, ίσως. Παραλήρημα, όχι. Ας μην έχουμε επομένως δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, ένα για τις προτάσεις περί δικτατορίας και ένα για τις προτάσεις περί επανάστασης, ειδικά όταν ο ΛΑΟΣ μαζεύει περισσότερους/ες ψήφους από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και η Χρυσή Αυγή πιάνει 5% σε γειτονιά της Αθήνας.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Κάποια δεν τα έπιασα, [ιδίως το πού ήταν οι άνθρωποι —οι κομουνιστές, όπως δευτερολόγησε ο Αρβανίτης— που, κατά την Κακούρη, δεν ήταν στα ξερονήσια] γιατί μιλούσαν οι δημοσιογράφοι πάνω της (κατά τα άλλα, στην Εκκλησία του Δήμου των Αγανακτισμένων, είπε επιδοκιμαστικά ο Αρβανίτης, απαγορεύτηκε το ουου. Άραγε το να μιλάς πάνω στον άλλον πότε θα απαγορευτεί στην ΕΡΤική πρωινή ‘Εκκλησία του Δήμου’; )
> 
> Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι ο Αρβανίτης επιμένει να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο χούντα μέχρι τέλους, παρά τη διόρθωση της Κακούρη.


 
Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στο φάσμα των όρων χούντα, δικτατορία, φασισμός, ναζισμός κλπ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πάνω σε κείνη τη συζήτηση είχε θέση μια λεξικολογική ανάλυση. Δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτα για την κα. Κακούρη, αλλά, _κρίνοντάς την μόνο από τα λεγόμενά της σ' αυτή την εκπομπή_, θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είναι φιλομεταξική, ακροδεξιά. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει την ουσία του κειμένου των 32, που κρίνεται από το περιεχόμενό του. Πάντως η κα. Κακούρη θα μπορούσε να το σώσει λέγοντας "Ποιον Μεταξά; Εγώ τον Στάλιν εννοούσα!"

Όσο για την ποιότητα της συζήτησης στην ΕΡΤ που θέτεις, υπάρχει ένας ενοχλητικός ερασιτεχνισμός σε όλα τα κανάλια. Οι πρωινές ενημερωτικές εκπομπές (όχι ότι οι άλλες διαφέρουν πολύ) είναι το κάτι άλλο. Δημοσιογράφοι-σταρ που μιλούν περισσότερο από τους καλεσμένους τους, ακόμα κι όταν συμφωνούν μαζί τους (αν δεν συμφωνεί ο καλεσμένος, τότε ακόμα χειρότερα, γιατί αποκλείεται να σταυρώσει λέξη). Ανταποκριτές που παλεύουν μπας και πουν το ρεπορτάζ τους μέσα στη λογοδιάρροια των παρουσιαστών. Συμμετέχοντες που ακούν υπομονετικά το λογίδριο-τοποθέτηση-ερώτηση των 2 λεπτών για να απαντήσουν με 10 λέξεις πριν τους διακόψει ξανά ο δημοσιογράφος. Δείτε (ή όχι) την εκπομπή των Καμπουράκη-Οικονομέα με καλεσμένους Μητρόπουλο, Κοραή, Σαραντάκο: δεν είναι δημοσιογραφικό πάνελ, αλλά μια παρέα που τα λέει φιλικά μεταξύ της και μιλάει όποιος θέλει, ή μάλλον όποιος μιλάει πιο γρήγορα ή όποιος μπορεί να επιβληθεί καλύτερα. Η αγαπημένη μου στιγμή είναι όταν ο δημοσιογράφος διακόπτει τον καλεσμένο για να συμφωνήσει μαζί του.
(Εκτός θέματος, αλλά τα είπα και ξεθύμανα!)


----------



## anef (Jun 10, 2011)

Απαντάω στο σχόλιο του Κώστα μόνο γιατί με αφορά προσωπικά

@ Costas: Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις –και τις παραπάνω νουθεσίες περί γλωσσικού φόρουμ κλπ. 

Σε παραπέμπω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου στις διαφορετικές λειτουργίες που έχει η γλώσσα και η επικοινωνία και που, φυσικά, δεν είναι μόνο η χειρουργική ακρίβεια. Αξιώσεις ακρίβειας χειρουργικού εργαλείου έχει π.χ. ο επιστημονικός λόγος, όχι ο κάθε λόγος. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο λόγος μας εδώ δεν απαιτείται να είναι επιστημονικού επιπέδου _σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις του_. 

Μια και πρέπει λοιπόν να απολογηθώ ακόμα και για τη γλωσσική μου επάρκεια: χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη «χουντοπαραλήρημα» θέλοντας να δώσω _σύντομα _μια πληροφορία για το περιεχόμενο των λόγων της Κ. (χουντο-) σε όσους δεν είχαν δει την εκπομπή, και να δηλώσω τον αποτροπιασμό μου γι’ αυτό το περιεχόμενο (χουντο + παραλήρημα) (υποθέτοντας ταυτόχρονα πως είναι δεδομένος ο αποτροπιασμός και η αποδοκιμασία των λεγομένων της Κ. από όλους τους συνομιλητές σε αυτό το φόρουμ έτσι όπως τους ήξερα μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή και χωρίς, ομολογώ, να φανταστώ ότι κάποιοι θα το πάρουν προσωπικά). Το περιεχόμενο δε των λόγων της Κ. το θεώρησα απολύτως σχετικό με το κείμενο των 32. 

Τη διάκριση μεταξύ _χούντας_ και _δικτατορίας _τη γνωρίζω, όμως αφενός δεν μου ταίριαζε η λέξη _δικτατοριοπαραλήρημα_, αφετέρου ήμουν και εξακολουθώ να είμαι σίγουρη πως στο πλαίσιο που μας ενδιαφέρει _δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία και καμία πληροφοριακή αξία_. Το _παραλήρημα _το βάσισα κυρίως στην πρότασή της πως ο κόσμος δεν ήταν στα ξερονήσια. Θεωρώ ότι όποιος το υποστηρίζει αυτό παραληρεί και βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση πνευματικής σύγχυσης. Βέβαια, μπορεί κανείς άνετα να υποστηρίξει πως πρόκειται για σοβαρότατη πρόταση που στηρίζεται σε νέα ιστορικά στοιχεία. Ή πως δεν εννοούσε αυτό και πως αν ο Αρβανίτης την άφηνε να τελειώσει τη δεύτερη πρότασή της, αυτή θα έλεγε: «[Οι άνθρωποι δεν ήταν σε ξερονήσια, ήταν] σε νησιά. Είναι προσβολή για τα ελληνικά νησιά να τα λέτε ξερονήσια, μια χαρά πράσινο έχουν». Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η χρήση της λέξης _παραλήρημα _εδώ δεν έχει τη σημασία που έχει στην ψυχιατρική (άχρηστη τελείως η παραπομπή σου στο λήμμα της Wikipedia) και είναι τελείως χαλαρή. Εξάλλου, παρέθεσα το ίδιο το βίντεο. Όποιος ήθελε να σχολιάσει τα λόγια της Κ. ακριβέστερα και σοβαρότερα (όπως το έκανα κι εγώ παρακάτω) μπορούσε ελεύθερα να το κάνει. _Δεν μετέφερα κάποια πληροφορία που δεν μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί από αλλού._

Μ’ άλλα λόγια νομίζω πως χρησιμοποίησα τουλάχιστον επαρκώς (όχι βέβαια συνειδητά) τις αρχές επικοινωνίας του Grice στο συγκεκριμένο επικοινωνιακό πλαίσιο, έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβανόμουν. Ταυτόχρονα, φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος ότι αστόχησα πλήρως σε ό,τι αφορά την πρόσληψη και τη χρήση των δικών μου λόγων από τους συνομιλητές σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση. Άρα, προφανώς, εκτίμησα λάθος την ίδια τη φύση του συγκεκριμένου επικοινωνιακού πλαισίου, κάτι απείρως σοβαρότερο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2011)

anef said:


> Ταυτόχρονα, φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος ότι αστόχησα πλήρως σε ό,τι αφορά την πρόσληψη και τη χρήση των δικών μου λόγων από τους συνομιλητές σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση. Άρα, προφανώς, εκτίμησα λάθος την ίδια τη φύση του συγκεκριμένου επικοινωνιακού πλαισίου, κάτι απείρως σοβαρότερο.



Όσον αφορά εμένα, δεν αστόχησες πάντως, κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και συμφωνώ. Όπως συμφωνώ και με την λακωνική τοποθέτηση του Μαρίνου στο #2.
Έχοντας δει την εκπομπή, εκνευρίστηκα όχι μόνο από τα όσα είπε περί Μεταξά, αλλά και από το απαξιωτικό ύφος και τον απαράδεκτο τρόπο της προς την Φωτεινή Τσαλίκογλου.
Ο Αρβανίτης, μάλλον την (μας) έσωσε από χειρότερα με τις παρεμβάσεις του.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2011)

Απαντώ κι εγώ προσωπικά, γιατί φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να έβαλα το λιθαράκι μου στο να προκύψει μια παρεξήγηση, κάτι που ήταν πολύ μακριά από τις προθέσεις μου.



anef said:


> Ταυτόχρονα, φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος ότι αστόχησα πλήρως σε ό,τι αφορά την πρόσληψη και τη χρήση των δικών μου λόγων από τους συνομιλητές σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση. Άρα, προφανώς, εκτίμησα λάθος την ίδια τη φύση του συγκεκριμένου επικοινωνιακού πλαισίου, κάτι απείρως σοβαρότερο.



Δεν νομίζω ότι αστόχησες ούτε σε ό,τι αφορά εμένα, κι ας διαφωνήσαμε. Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα αρκετά καλά τη θέση σου, και προσωπικά δεν ενοχλήθηκα από τη χρήση της λέξης "χουντοπαραλήρημα" (μπορεί κι εγώ να θεωρώ ότι το "παραλήρημα" είναι ίσως λίγο υπερβολικό για τις τρεις φιλομεταξικές κουβέντες που πέταξε η Κακούρη, αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι τον χαλαρό τρόπο με τον οποίον χρησιμοποίησες τη λέξη).

Διαφώνησα, και εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ, σε αυτό: 



anef said:


> Το περιεχόμενο δε των λόγων της Κ. το θεώρησα απολύτως σχετικό με το κείμενο των 32.



Μπορεί η κυρία Κακούρη να είναι φιλομεταξική, ακροδεξιά, ή οτιδήποτε (ή και να μην είναι, δεν βιάζομαι να βγάλω συμπεράσματα για έναν άνθρωπο που δεν γνωρίζω από τρεις αποσπασματικές κουβέντες του, αλλά δέχομαι για χάρη της οικονομίας της συζήτησης ότι πράγματι είναι ακροδεξιά), όμως στο κείμενο των 32 δεν αναγνωρίζω αντιδημοκρατικά χαρακτηριστικά. Επιπλέον, τους περισσότερους από τους υπόλοιπους 31 τους γνωρίζω από παλιά (όχι προσωπικά βέβαια, αν και ένας από δαύτους είναι θείος μου), και δεν έχω επ' ουδενί διαμορφώσει την άποψη ότι είναι ακροδεξιοί ή αντιδημοκράτες. Το αντίθετο. 
Το κείμενο βλέπω να ζητάει από τη δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση της χώρας να σταματήσει να κοιτάει το πολιτικό κόστος και να κάνει τη δουλειά της, και να φροντίσει ώστε να μην χαθούν πράγματα, όπως η ένταξή μας στην Ευρώπη, που κατακτήθηκαν με πολύ κόπο και πολλές θυσίες. Το ότι αυτό το κείμενο υπογράφηκε, μεταξύ άλλων, από μια φιλομεταξικιά, δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι το κείμενο είναι φιλομεταξικό. Εξού και τα περί ad hominem επιχειρήματος.

Από τη μεριά μου δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα επί προσωπικού, ούτε φυσικά θα σου υποδείξω πώς θα επιχειρηματολογήσεις. Αλλά μπορώ να διαφωνώ, χωρίς να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας, ε; :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2011)

anef, δεν αμφισβήτησα τη γλωσσική σου επάρκεια· μην κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά. Για τη νίκη της Ελλάδας επί της Αλβανίας, έχω τη γνώμη ότι οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην αρίστη ηγεσία του Μεταξά ως προς το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, δηλ. της πολεμικής προετοιμασίας. Εσύ διαφωνείς ριζικά. Εγώ είπα απλώς ότι δεν παραληρεί η Κακούρη. Η διευκρίνισή σου ότι με τη λέξη παραλήρημα αναφερόσουν μόνο στο θέμα των ξερονησιών ήρθε πολύ αργότερα. Όταν η Κακούρη λέει "στον πόλεμο του '40 είχαμε αρίστη ηγεσία", δεν είναι φανερό αν εννοεί ότι η ηγεσία αυτή ήταν αρίστη γενικώς, π.χ. από το '36 και ως το τέλος και σε όλα τα ζητήματα. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να εννοεί ότι στη διάρκεια του πολέμου [και σε σχέση με τα πολεμικά] είχαμε αρίστη ηγεσία. Όσον αφορά τα 'ξερονήσια', που τα αρνήθηκε, κατέβαλα φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να ακούσω τι είπε ακριβώς μετά, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Δεν είμαι δικηγόρος της, απλώς προσπάθησα να της αποδώσω το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας. Αν κάποιος άλλος καταφέρει ν' ακούσει καλύτερα το βίντεο στο σημείο εκείνο, μακάρι. Μπορεί όντως να ήθελε να πει κάτι του τύπου που είπε πιο πάνω ο panadeli, ότι δηλ. η υπερορία γινόταν σε κατοικημένα νησιά, όπως στα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια ("εγενόμην εν τη νήσω Πάτμω"). Μήπως και ο panadeli παραληρεί, που μίλησε για τη διάκριση αυτή ανάμεσα στη μεταξική περίοδο και στον εμφύλιο; Επίσης, αν κάποιος πει πως ο Βενιζέλος ήταν αρίστη ηγεσία, παρότι είχε εξορίσει κομουνιστές σε 'ξερονήσια', θα πρέπει να χαρακτηριστεί πώς; ακροδεξιός; γιατί δεν μας ενοχλούν εξίσου τα 'ξερονήσια' του ενός και του άλλου; Το ότι το 1918-1921 υπήρχαν ήδη χιλιάδες κρατούμενοι σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης στη Ρωσία σημαίνει άραγε ότι ως προς την άμυνα της Σοβιετικής Ρωσίας η ηγεσία της μπολσεβίκικης χούντας (για να μιλήσω κι εγώ χαλαρά) δεν ήταν η αρίστη, κρινόμενη από το αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή από τη νίκη της ενάντια σε τόσους συνασπισμένους εχθρούς; Το ότι το 1941-45 η Σοβιετική Ένωση ήταν ένα απείρως μεγαλύτερο, ένα απέραντο κάτεργο, χίλιες φορές χειρότερο από το μεταξικό, αφαιρεί άραγε από τον Στάλιν τον τίτλο του ηγέτη της νίκης επί της Γερμανίας, και θα επέτρεπε άραγε στον κάθε Αρβανίτη να απαντήσει ότι τη νίκη την κέρδισε όχι ο Στάλιν αλλά ο λαός, έτσι διαζευκτικά; Είδαμε πόσο άβολη ήταν η θέση της ρωσικής ηγεσίας στις πρόσφατες προσπάθειες να γιορταστεί η νίκη εναντίον του Χίτλερ χωρίς αναφορά στον Στάλιν. Έτσι είναι η ιστορία: έχει αντιφάσεις, οι οποίες δεν λύνονται με τις φράσεις κουκουέδικου νηπιαγωγείου "το ΟΧΙ το είπε ο λαός".

Όσον αφορά τα επικοινωνιακά πλαίσια, τους συνομιλητές κλπ. κλπ.: ελπίζω το δικαίωμα της αντιλογίας και της διατύπωσης μειοψηφικών, ενοχλητικών ή και αιρετικών απόψεων να ανήκει σε όλους και όχι μόνο σε σένα. Ο τόνος της ενόχλησης και της παρεξήγησης δεν βοηθάει ούτε την απρόσκοπτη αναζήτηση της αλήθειας αλλά ούτε και τη φιλική ατμόσφαιρα. Και δεν υπάρχει κανένα δεδηλωμένο επικοινωνιακό πλαίσιο, ούτε χαλαρό, ούτε χειρουργικό, αλλά απλώς, ελπίζω, φιλικό, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να πει την όποια σκέψη του χωρίς να φοβάται ότι θα υπάρξουν παρεξηγημένοι κλπ., γιατί τότε την επόμενη φορά θα προτιμήσει ίσως να το βουλώσει, και αυτό δεν είναι επιθυμητό. Φτάνει να πει τη σκέψη του κόσμια. Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, χωρίς να διαβάσω τον Grice (ποιος είν' αυτός; )


----------



## anef (Jun 14, 2011)

@ Costas: οι παρατηρήσεις για γλωσσικά «λάθη» των συνομιλητών μας (με τους οποίους δε, όλως τυχαίως, διαφωνούμε) _σε άσχετες κουβέντες_, επίτρεψέ μου να θεωρώ πως δεν είναι ουδέτερες και αθώες (με ή χωρίς πρόθεση, αδιάφορο). Αυτή η επισήμανση, βέβαια, δεν πρέπει να σε εμποδίσει να εκφράζεις τις απόψεις σου όπως νομίζεις. Εννοείται. Αλλά έχω κι εγώ το δικαίωμα να τις αντικρούω όπως νομίζω. Δεν υπάρχει, πάντως, καμιά προσωπική παρεξήγηση: η αντίδρασή μου θα ήταν ίδια και αν το σχόλιο αφορούσε άλλον συνομιλητή (ένα από τα πρώτα σχόλια που έκανα στο φόρουμ ήταν όταν ένα μέλος την έπεσε σε άλλο για γλωσσικό «λάθος» σε άσχετη κουβέντα με προφανή, για μένα, στόχο να μειώσει την αξιοπιστία του). 

Και συνεχίζω με τα γλωσσικά: την απαίτηση για επιστημονικού τύπου «ακρίβεια» σε κάθε επίπεδο λόγου προσωπικά την εντάσσω στις καθαρολογικές στάσεις απέναντι στη γλώσσα, και την εξηγώ μάλλον ως διάθεση επιβολής του «νόμου και της τάξης» στο συμβολικό επίπεδο της γλώσσας (τον όρο τον δανείζομαι από το βιβλίο της Ντ. Κάμερον με τίτλο Verbal hygiene, όπου και παραπέμπω για σχετική συζήτηση). Άρα, δεν τη θεωρώ ακριβώς μειοψηφική ή αιρετική άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι εδώ ταιριάζει να προστεθεί και η διακήρυξη των 11 υπέρ του Μεσοπρόθεσμου:

Δραματική έκκληση απευθύνουν στους Έλληνες 11 καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, ζητώντας τους να κλείσουν τα αυτιά στις φωνές του λαϊκισμού, να δουν με σύνεση και λογική τα δεδομένα της πραγματικότητας, να κατανοήσουν ότι αντί να μεμψιμοιρούμε και να καταγγέλλουμε τους ξένους, πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε θετικά και με ατομικές και συλλογικές προσπάθειες να βγούμε από την κρίση.

Το κείμενο, μια διακήρυξη που τάσσεται υπέρ του Μεσοπρόθεσμου προγράμματος, έχει ως εξής:

Κανείς δεν αγνοεί βέβαια πόσο επαχθής είναι η σημερινή πραγματικότητα για όλους σχεδόν τους Ελληνες. Και κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί ότι πολλοί συμπατριώτες μας βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση απελπισίας. Εύλογα δε. Κεκτημένα ανετράπησαν, αυτονόητα κατέρρευσαν, προσδοκίες διαψεύστηκαν, ειδικά δε για τους νέους, τουλάχιστον τους μη προνομιούχους ή υπερπροικισμένους οι διαφαινόμενες προοπτικές προκαλούν δέος.

Εξίσου γνωστό είναι όμως, επίσης, ότι απελπισία και ορθολογισμός σπανίως συμβαδίζουν. Γιατί η απελπισία οδηγεί στον πανικό και αυτός σε κινήσεις σπασμωδικές ή χωρίς προσανατολισμό, οι οποίες όχι σπάνια αντιστρατεύονται τους στόχους και τα συμφέροντα εκείνων που τις αποπειρώνται.

Αν λοιπόν αποφασίσαμε να προσυπογράψουμε το παρόν δεν είναι επειδή, περιχαρακωμένοι στον ακαδημαϊκό μικρόκοσμό μας δυσκολευόμαστε να αντιληφθούμε _ και ακόμη περισσότερο να νιώσουμε _ την αγανάκτηση, την απόγνωση και την ανάγκη για αντίδραση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Αλλά επειδή θεωρούμε χρέος μας να θέσουμε, υπό μορφή ερωτημάτων, ενώπιόν της, κάποια δεδομένα καθώς και προβληματισμούς που εκτιμούμε ότι πηγάζουν από την απλή λογική.

Πρώτον: Με τη δαιμονοποίηση των ξένων κυβερνήσεων _ οι οποίες οφείλουν να φορολογούν τους πολίτες τους για να συνεχίζεται ο χαμηλότοκος δανεισμός μας, εις βάρος ίσως των άμεσων αναπτυξιακών προοπτικών των χωρών τους _ δεν εγκλωβιζόμαστε σε μια συμπεριφορά ομφαλοσκόπησης που αγνοεί τα δεδομένα της πραγματικότητας και τη συνθετότητα του σύγχρονου κόσμου; Πράγματι.

Οι πολιτικοί εντολοδόχοι των δανειστών μας δεν έχουν, και αυτοί, απέναντί τους κοινοβούλια, κοινές γνώμες, υποχρέωση λογοδοσίας σε επίσης αγανακτισμένους ανθρώπους που ενδεχομένως θεωρούν ότι η συνέχιση της χρηματοδότησης της χώρας μας _ εφόσον η ίδια δεν καταβάλλει ένα επώδυνο τίμημα για την ανόρθωσή της _ είναι ασύμφορη, παράλογη, άδικη, ακόμη και επισφαλής;

Δεύτερον: Εάν, κατά το διάχυτο λαϊκό αίτημα, φύγει η Τρόικα, καταγγελθεί το επαχθές και «απεχθές», μνημόνιο, κηρυχθεί χρεοστάσιο κλπ. η κατάσταση του μέσου έλληνα θα βελτιωθεί ή, κατά την κοινή λογική, θα επιδεινωθεί, δραματικά και ραγδαία;

Τρίτον: Το ότι πολλές αποφάσεις των πολιτικών μας ηγεσιών δεν είναι κοινωνικά δίκαιες ή οικονομικά αποτελεσματικές αναιρεί το γεγονός πως καμία εναλλακτική προοπτική δε διαφαίνεται σήμερα πιο «αναίμακτη» ή λιγότερο επώδυνη από τη συνέχιση της χρηματοδότησής μας, έστω και με τους, σκληρούς πράγματι, όρους του Μνημονίου;

Τέταρτον: Εμείς ως λαός δεν έχουμε καμία ευθύνη για την παρούσα δραματική κατάσταση; Δεν καθυστερήσαμε με μαζικές κινητοποιήσεις τον εξορθολογισμό του ασφαλιστικού μας συστήματος; Οι πολιτικές μας επιλογές, η επίμονη απαίτηση ευχάριστων προεκλογικών υποσχέσεων που οδηγούσε τα κόμματα σε πλειοδοσία «δεσμεύσεων» και εξοστράκιζε τις φωνές της πρόνοιας και της λογικής, ο ατομικός υπερδανεισμός και ο ακραίος υπερκαταναλωτισμός την περίοδο της φαινομενικής ευμάρειας δεν συνέβαλαν στη σημερινή κατάσταση; Και υπήρξαν ποτέ λαοί που δεν κατέβαλαν τίμημα για τα λάθη τους;

Μήπως, λοιπόν, αντί της διαρκούς μεμψιμοιρίας, της συνεχούς καταγγελίας των ξένων και των αέναων κλαυθμών, θα αποτελούσε πιο ορθολογική αντίδραση η αποδοχή της νέας πραγματικότητας ως κατάστασης δυσχερώς (και μόνο σε βάθος χρόνου) αναστρέψιμης, καθώς και ο πολλαπλασιασμός των ατομικών και συλλογικών μας προσπαθειών για την έξοδο από την κρίση; Οπως, δηλαδή, έκαναν μεταπολεμικά λαοί που είχαν χάσει τη μάχη στα στρατιωτικά πεδία, κέρδισαν όμως αυτήν της ειρήνης

Σε τελική ανάλυση εμείς, παρά τα κονδύλια που κατά τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες εισέρευσαν πλουσιοπάροχα στη χώρα μας, χάσαμε τη μάχη της ανάπτυξης και προϋπόθεση για να μη χάσουμε τον πόλεμο είναι να ανακτήσουμε την εκτίμηση και την εμπιστοσύνη πρώτα του εαυτού μας, στη συνέχεια δε και των ξένων, ως λαός που διδάσκεται από τα λάθη του και αγωνίζεται για την αναίρεση ή έστω τον περιορισμό των συνεπειών τους.

Καθηγητής Θάνος Βερέμης, ιστορικός, πρώην πρόεδρος Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Παιδείας

Καθηγητής Απόστολος Γεωργιάδης, αστικολόγος, πρόεδρος Ακαδημίας Αθηνών

Καθηγητής Θανάσης Διαμαντόπουλος, πολιτικός επιστήμων

Καθηγητής Θόδωρος Κουλουμπής, διεθνολόγος, πρώην πρόεδρος ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ

Αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Νίκος Μαραντζίδης, πολιτικός επιστήμων

Kαθηγητής Γιώργος Παγουλάτος, πολιτικός επιστήμων

Καθηγητής Χρήστος Ροζάκης, διεθνολόγος, αντιπρόεδρος ευρωπαϊκού δικαστηρίου ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων

Καθηγητής Μιχάλης Σταθόπουλος, αστικολόγος, πρώην πρύτανης Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών

Επίκουρους καθηγητής Πλάτων Τήνιος, οικονομολόγος

Καθηγητής Γρηγόρης Τσάλτας, διεθνολόγος, εκλεγμένος πρύτανης Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου

Καθηγητής Λουκάς Τσούκαλης, πολιτικός επιστήμων

Το παρόν κείμενο είναι ανοικτό σε προσυπογραφές​http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4635580​


----------



## rogne (Jun 15, 2011)

> Πρώτον: Με τη δαιμονοποίηση των ξένων κυβερνήσεων _ οι οποίες οφείλουν να φορολογούν τους πολίτες τους για να συνεχίζεται ο χαμηλότοκος δανεισμός μας, εις βάρος ίσως των άμεσων αναπτυξιακών προοπτικών των χωρών τους _ δεν εγκλωβιζόμαστε σε μια συμπεριφορά ομφαλοσκόπησης που αγνοεί τα δεδομένα της πραγματικότητας και τη συνθετότητα του σύγχρονου κόσμου; Πράγματι.
> 
> Οι πολιτικοί εντολοδόχοι των δανειστών μας δεν έχουν, και αυτοί, απέναντί τους κοινοβούλια, κοινές γνώμες, υποχρέωση λογοδοσίας σε επίσης αγανακτισμένους ανθρώπους που ενδεχομένως θεωρούν ότι η συνέχιση της χρηματοδότησης της χώρας μας _ εφόσον η ίδια δεν καταβάλλει ένα επώδυνο τίμημα για την ανόρθωσή της _ είναι ασύμφορη, παράλογη, άδικη, ακόμη και επισφαλής;



Δεν είναι δυνατόν νοήμονες άνθρωποι να γράφουν τέτοια πράγματα. Οι καλές ξένες κυβερνήσεις που ξεζουμίζουν τους λαούς τους και τις χώρες τους για να πληρώσουν την Ελλάδα; Πανεπιστημιακοί, πρώην υπουργοί, σύμβουλοι κυβερνήσεων, κομμάτων και πολιτικών αρχηγών, μεγαλοπαράγοντες του δημόσιου βίου που συμμετείχαν και συμμετέχουν με χίλιους δυο τρόπους στα πολιτικά πράγματα της χώρας την τελευταία εικοσαετία, απλώς δεν γίνεται να το πιστεύουν αυτό. Το ότι το λένε, άλλο δεν κάνει από το να τους εξευτελίζει. Μνημονιακοί-ξεμνημονιακοί, λίγο ενδιαφέρει. Βασικά τζουτζέδες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2011)

Θα με ενδιέφερε πάντως να ακούσω την αντιπρόταση στη μνημονιακή πολιτική, αγαπητέ rogne. Και με αυτό δεν εννοώ καταδίκη του, αλλά αντιπρόταση για την έξοδο από την κρίση - που φαντάζομαι ότι θα συνοδεύεται και από παράλληλη πρόταση διόρθωσης του εμπορικού ισοζυγίου, που ο μέσος όρος του από το 2001 είναι περίπου στα -30 δις ετησίως.

Και ρωτάω με ειλικρινή απορία, γιατί καμία αντιπρόταση δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό το πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα (εκτός από την πρόταση του Σαμαρά, που κι αυτός να δανειστούμε και να τονώσουμε προσωρινά την αγορά προτείνει). Γιατί βέβαια δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε πρόθυμοι να ζήσουμε χωρίς εισαγόμενα αγαθά μέχρι να συνέλθουμε, δηλαδή χωρίς τεχνολογία (υπολογιστές, τηλέφωνα κτλ), χωρίς οπωροκηπευτικά (που εισάγουμε περίπου το 70% των όσων καταναλώνουμε), χωρίς καύσιμα και θέρμανση (γιατί από όσο ξέρω εμείς πετρελαιοπηγές δεν έχουμε), και γενικώς, χωρίς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

Εννοείτε στα σοβαρά ότι ο Ούγγρος φορολογούμενος είναι διατεθειμένος να φορολογείται για να συντηρηθεί στην Ελλάδα ένα συγκεκριμένο αποτυχημένο πρότυπο λειτουργίας της χώρας; Μήπως εκπέμπουμε λάθος μήνυμα τόσο καιρό που ζητάμε δανεικά; Μήπως πρέπει να το ονομάσουμε κάτι σαν «ευκαιρία υψηλότοκης επένδυσης στη σπάταλη και ανόητη ελληνική χαβούζα»;


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2011)

anef, to erotima-tabakera ine afto tis protis paraghrafu tu post mu, sto opio dhen ipirxe apandisi. Na to dhiatyposo pio liana: otan vgheni i Paparigha i opio alo leninistiko grupuskulo ke anaferete sti meghali Oktovriani epanastasi ke epagelete tin "kinonikopiisi ton meson paraghoghis" (opos efarmostike stin ESSDh) o Arvanitis kanhazi? i i sholiastes milun ghia hudoparalirima? Ke dhen to theoro asheti kuveda.

Sorry guys, ime se kobiuter pu dhen me afini na egatastiso elinika.

Moderator's edit of Greeklish:
Άνεφ, το ερώτημα-ταμπακέρα είναι αυτό της πρώτης παραγράφου του ποστ μου, στο οποίο δεν υπήρξε απάντηση. Να το διατυπώσω πιο λιανά: όταν βγαίνει η Παπαρήγα ή όποιο άλλο λενινιστικό γκρουπούσκουλο και αναφέρεται στη μεγάλη Οκτωβριανή επανάσταση και επαγγέλλεται την "κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής" (όπως εφαρμόστηκε στην ΕΣΣΔ), ο Αρβανίτης καγχάζει; Ή οι σχολιαστές μιλούν για χουντοπαραλήρημα; Και δεν το θεωρώ άσχετη κουβέντα.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Costas: δεν σου απάντησα στο ερώτημα-ταμπακιέρα, όπως λες, γιατί δεν το θεωρώ ερώτημα-ταμπακιέρα. Αφού εσύ το θεωρείς, ανάλυσέ το όσο θέλεις. Επίσης, απάντησα στα γλωσσικά (και όχι με την πρώτη) γιατί επέμεινες. Τέλος, δεν έχω πατεντάρει τον όρο «χουντοπαραλήρημα»: μπορεί να τον χρησιμοποιεί όποιος θέλει για ό,τι θέλει (πες τον εσύ για την Παπαρήγα, ή γράψε γράμμα στον Αρβανίτη, ξερωγώ, να τον χρησιμοποιεί αυτός για την Παπαρήγα όταν μιλάει για κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η συνάφεια της λέξης με το αντικείμενο αναφοράς κρίνεται :).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

Ο σημερινός Γεωργελές:

Αυτό που μου φάνηκε περισσότερο ανησυχητικό τις μέρες που πέρασαν, ήταν μια ταυτόσημη και σχεδόν ταυτόχρονη δήλωση που έκαναν οι αρχηγοί των δύο κομμάτων της Αριστεράς. Μια μέρα, η κ. Παπαρήγα και ο κ. Τσίπρας είπαν ότι καταρχήν είναι γενικά υπέρ της αποδέσμευσης από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, αλλά η επιστροφή στη δραχμή στις παρούσες συνθήκες θα είναι καταστροφική, θα κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα για τα λαϊκά στρώματα. Οι δηλώσεις αυτές ήταν τόσο περίεργες δεδομένων των πολιτικών τους θέσεων, ώστε ο κ. Λαφαζάνης, ο οποίος είναι ένας αθώος νεομπολσεβίκος και δεν ξέρει από παιχνίδια τακτικής, βγήκε την επόμενη μέρα και διόρθωσε, λέγοντας ότι η έξοδος από το ευρώ είναι απολύτως αναγκαίο συστατικό του προοδευτικού σοσιαλιστικού δρόμου. 

Τι οδήγησε τους αρχηγούς της Αριστεράς να κάνουν αυτές τις περίεργες δηλώσεις; Ξέρουν μάλλον πόσο κοντά είμαστε πια στην οριστική πτώχευση. Και ξέρουν, επίσης, ότι όταν αυτό συμβεί, η χώρα θα γίνει κόλαση. Ξέρουν ακόμα ότι όλος αυτός ο κόσμος που 20 μήνες τώρα εκπαιδεύεται στο «δεν χρωστάμε, δεν πληρώνουμε», μόλις πάει να πληρωθεί το μισθό του, τη σύνταξή του και δεν τα βρει, μόλις πάει στην τράπεζά του και βρει κατοχικές δραχμές, από τους πρώτους που θα ζητήσει ευθύνες θα είναι αυτοί που του λέγανε ότι προοδευτική στάση είναι η στάση πληρωμών, η απόρριψη του μνημονίου, η αποδέσμευση από την τρόικα, την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Ότι τότε όλοι αυτοί θα πουν, πού είναι, Μίκη, τα λεφτά της Κίνας και της Ρωσίας που θα μας έδιναν χωρίς τόκους; Πού είναι, Αλέξη, το τσάμπα πετρέλαιο από τον Τσάβες; Πού είναι όλοι αυτοί που έλεγαν ότι «είναι κρίση τους, δεν είναι κρίση μας», που ψήφιζαν όχι στο μνημόνιο για να «αναγκάσουν» την ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα να το αλλάξει; Πού είναι να πληρώσουν τους μισθούς μας;​
Η συνέχεια, στην Athens Voice.


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2011)

Βάζω εδώ ένα απόσπασμα για την περιγραφή των θέσεων των αριστερών κομμάτων τους σε σχέση με το δίλημμα ευρώ ή δραχμή από το Ποντίκι, γιατί τη βρίσκω αρκετά περιεκτική, αλλά για λεπτομέρειες καλό είναι να πάμε στις αυτούσιες δηλώσεις. Ουσιαστικά, ούτε οι θέσεις του ΚΚΕ έχουν αλλάξει, ούτε του ΣΥΝ.

Με «λαϊκή εξουσία»
...​Όλη αυτή η αντιπαράθεση έφερε στο προσκήνιο τις θέσεις της Αριστεράς γύρω από τη σχέση χρέους και νομίσματος. Οι θέσεις αυτές σχηματικά ομαδοποιούνται σε τρεις κατηγορίες: τη θέση του *ΚΚΕ περί αποδέσμευσης και ρήξης με την Ε.Ε. (και κατ’ επέκταση και με το ευρώ) υπό συνθήκες «λα­ϊκής εξουσίας», δηλαδή ανατροπής των συσχετισμών δύναμης υπέρ του λαού, τη θέση της πλειοψηφίας του ΣΥΝ για επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους εντός ευρωζώνης και λήψη αναπτυξιακών μέτρων που θα οδηγή­σουν στην αναδιανομή του πλούτου και τη θέση που διατυπώνει ο Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης και στελέχη του Αρι­στερού Ρεύματος, της μειοψηφούσας τάσης του ΣΥΝ, περί στάσης πληρω­μών και ρήξης με το ευρώ, θέση την οποία συμμερίζονται μερικώς ή πλή­ρως συνιστώσες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ όπως η ΚΟΕ και η ΚΕΔΑ, ενώ από την εξωκοι­νοβουλευτική Αριστερά η ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ μιλάει καθαρά για στάση πληρωμών κι έξοδο από το* *ευρώ*.

Αναλυτικότερα: Οι δηλώσεις Παπαρήγα την περασμένη εβδομάδα ερμηνεύτηκαν από ορισμένους ως «στρο­φή» από τις αντιευρωπαϊκές θέσεις του ΚΚΕ και «έμμεση» στήριξη του ευρώ.

Ανεξάρτητα από τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση και το αν παρερμηνεύτηκε ή όχι, αυτό που μπορεί να παρατηρή­σει κανείς είναι το εξής: Ο Περισσός, του οποίου διαχρονική θέση αποτε­λεί η αποδέσμευση από την Ε.Ε., στην προ κρίσης περίοδο δεν έθετε ζήτη­μα εξόδου από την ευρωζώνη, κάτι που καλύπτεται ούτως ή άλλως από την ευρύτερης εμβέλειας «έξοδο από την Ε.Ε.». Ωστόσο αυτό που τονίστη­κε, όταν στον δημόσιο διάλογο για το χρέος τέθηκε ζήτημα «στάσης πληρω­μών» κι «εξόδου από το ευρώ» από δι­άφορες πλευρές, είναι ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν μιλά γενικά για έξοδο από την Ε.Ε., αλλά σε συνθήκες ρήξης με το κα­πιταλιστικό σύστημα και ανατροπής των σημερινών συσχετισμών δύναμης υπέρ του λαού και της «λαϊκής εξου­σίας και οικονομίας». Σε αυτό το πλαί­σιο εντάσσει και όποια συζήτηση για το χρέος, την αποπληρωμή του ή μη και το νόμισμα, το οποίο όμως θεωρεί δευτερεύον ζήτημα αφού χαρακτη­ρίζει τη σχετική συζήτηση «αποπρο­σανατολιστική» από τον πραγματικό χαρακτήρα της κρίσης, η οποία είναι «βαθιά κρίση του καπιταλισμού» και όχι κρίση χρέους. 

Είναι γεγονός, από την άλλη, ότι το ΚΚΕ θεωρεί ότι η έξοδος από το ευρώ χωρίς ανατροπή των συσχετισμών θα ευνοήσει το εγχώριο και όχι μόνο κεφάλαιο και θα πλήξει πρωτίστως τα εργατικά και λαϊκά στρώματα. Ενδει­κτική είναι η αναφορά της Παπαρήγα σε συνέντευξή της στην «Ελευθερο­τυπία» (3.4.2011): «Έχοντας ο λαός στα χέρια του την εξουσία και οικο­νομία, από θέση ισχύος μπορεί να αρ­νηθεί να πληρώσει το χρέος. Το έχει πληρώσει. Έξοδος από την Ε.Ε. δίχως τις παραπάνω αλλαγές (σ.σ.: εργατικός λαϊκός έλεγχος των μέσων παρα­γωγής κ.λπ.) μπορεί και να συμφέρει τμήμα του κεφαλαίου. *Το ζήτημα εί­ναι έξοδος με όρους που θα καθορίσει ο λαός*». Εν τω μεταξύ, την επο­μένη των δηλώσεων Δαμανάκη σε πρωτοσέλιδο σχόλιο του «Ριζοσπά­στη» αναφέρεται ότι *το προτεινόμενο από τον ΣΕΒ δημοψήφισμα υπέρ των μέτρων με δίλημμα «ευρωζώνη ή επι­στροφή στη δραχμή» συνιστά εκβι­ασμό ενώ παρακάτω προσθέτει πως «είτε με ευρώ είτε με δραχμή η ζωή του λαού καταστρέφεται σε όφελος του κεφαλαίου».*​​
Οι θέσεις των κομμάτων της αριστεράς στο άρθρο του Γεωργελέ μπερδεύονται σε έναν απίστευτο αχταρμά: η σύνδεση π.χ. των θέσεων του ΚΚΕ με τα κινήματα «δεν πληρώνω» (παρά τον Γκλέτσο) ή με τον Μίκη μόνο γέλιο μπορεί να προκαλέσει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

anef said:


> Οι θέσεις των κομμάτων της αριστεράς στο άρθρο του Γεωργελέ μπερδεύονται σε έναν απίστευτο αχταρμά: η σύνδεση π.χ. των θέσεων του ΚΚΕ με τα κινήματα «δεν πληρώνω» (παρά τον Γκλέτσο) ή με τον Μίκη μόνο γέλιο μπορεί να προκαλέσει.


 
Από τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο:

Σύμφωνα με τις θέσεις του Αριστερού Ρεύ­ματος, ο ΣΥΝ και γενικότερα η Αριστερά «*οφείλει να δηλώσει ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει το λεγόμενο “δημόσιο” χρέος ως χρέος του ελληνικού λαού*» καθώς αυτό «είναι πρώτα απ’ όλα και κυρίως χρέος της κυρίαρχης οι­κονομικής και κοινωνικής τάξης». Είναι δε «υπέρογκο» και *η αποπληρωμή του «δεν είναι δυνατή, παρά μόνο με την εξουθέ­νωση του τόπου και του ελληνικού λαού*». Επομένως, *«οφείλει να διεκδικήσει τη συ­νολική διαγραφή του χρέους», κάτι που μπορεί να οδηγήσει στη στάση πληρωμών και την έξοδο από το ευρώ. *.​«Δεν πληρώνω», δε μας λέει, ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω;

Είναι γεγονός, από την άλλη, ότι το ΚΚΕ θεωρεί ότι η έξοδος από το ευρώ χωρίς ανατροπή των συσχετισμών θα ευνοήσει το εγχώριο και όχι μόνο κεφάλαιο και θα πλήξει πρωτίστως τα εργατικά και λαϊκά στρώματα. Ενδει­κτική είναι η αναφορά της Παπαρήγα σε συνέντευξή της στην «Ελευθερο­τυπία» (3.4.2011): «*Έχοντας ο λαός στα χέρια του την εξουσία και οικο­νομία, από θέση ισχύος μπορεί να αρ­νηθεί να πληρώσει το χρέος.* Το έχει πληρώσει. Έξοδος από την Ε.Ε. δίχως τις παραπάνω αλλαγές (σ.σ.: εργατικός λαϊκός έλεγχος των μέσων παρα­γωγής κ.λπ.) μπορεί και να συμφέρει τμήμα του κεφαλαίου. Το ζήτημα εί­ναι έξοδος με όρους που θα καθορίσει ο λαός».​Άλλη που δεν πληρώνει. 

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ βρίσκω πολλές αντιφάσεις στις δηλώσεις που περιέχονται συνοπτικά στο παραπάνω άρθρο, προτού όμως βάλω τα γέλια -ή τα κλάματα- θα πάω να τις διαβάσω αυτούσιες.

Ας μου εξηγήσει όμως κάποιος, γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω: αυτός ο «λαός» ποιος είναι; Ο λαός που τώρα μουτζώνει στο Σύνταγμα, ενώ μεγάλο μέρος του έχει συμβάλει στην κρίση με πάμπολλους τρόπους, και πρώτα πρώτα υποστηρίζοντας με μικρές καθημερινές πράξεις διαφθοράς (υποστηρίζοντας τους «δικούς του», π.χ.) το σύστημα; Ο λαός που δε δίνει δεκάρα για το διπλανό του και βγαίνει στους δρόμους όταν του πειράξουν το μισθό του; 

Και ποιος «λαός» θα πάρει στα χέρια του την εξουσία και την οικονομία; Και κυρίως, πώς ακριβώς; Θέλω να πω, κι εγώ λαός είμαι, μπορώ να απευθυνθώ κάπου για να πάρω στα χέρια μου την οικονομία;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

Πάντως, αντί να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε μια απάντηση στο μπάχαλο των αριστερών (διότι ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι κάτι άμεσο), ας παρακολουθήσουμε τις προσπάθειες των αστών να δώσουν μια λύση στο δικό τους μπάχαλο και να δούμε πότε θα αναδυθούν τα ανακλαστικά αυτοσυντήρησης.


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2011)

@ palavra: Πολύ συνοπτικά: το ΚΚΕ πάντα έλεγε και εξακολουθεί να λέει έξω από ΕΕ (και άρα και ευρώ), ωστόσο δεν το θέτει σαν άμεσο αίτημα αν δεν συνδέεται με σύγκρουση με το σύστημα. Δηλαδή, αν τίθεται ως λύση από το κεφάλαιο δεν ενδιαφέρει να το στηρίξει, γιατί από μόνη της αυτή η λύση δεν θεωρεί ότι θα φέρει κάποια αλλαγή για τον λαό (ο οποίος ορίζεται με _ταξικά_ και όχι με _ηθικά _κριτήρια: δηλ. πλειονότητα των εργαζόμενων, εργατών, μισθωτών, συνταξιούχων, άνεργων, πρεκάριων κλπ.). Στην παρούσα συγκυρία, δεν μπαίνει στο δίλημμα «ευρώ ή δραχμή». Για να πάρεις δε στα χέρια σου την οικονομία (για να κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα) μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο ΚΚΕ, φυσικά. Για αμεσότερα αποτελέσματα μπορείς να συμμετέχεις στις συνελεύσεις του Συντάγματος. :)

Ο ΣΥΝ, τώρα, ούτως ή άλλως δεν ζητούσε ποτέ έξοδο από ΕΕ και ευρώ. Ωστόσο, το ζητά στην παρούσα συγκυρία μία τάση εντός ΣΥΝ, αυτή του αριστερού ρεύματος (Λαφαζάνης). Άρα το να λέμε ότι κάτι τρέχει κι ότι άλλαξαν απόψεις στα κόμματα της αριστεράς δεν είναι σωστό, ούτε σημαίνουν κάτι καινούργιο οι τωρινές δηλώσεις των αρχηγών τους.

Αλλά όντως τώρα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τις προσπάθειες των αστών να δώσουν λύση στο μπάχαλο. Μέχρι στιγμής η λύση -η «πρόταση» στην οποία περιμένουμε εναγωνίως την «αντιπρόταση»- ήταν το τσάκισμα του λαού όπως ορίστηκε παραπάνω. Για τη συνέχεια προβλέπεται κι άλλο τσάκισμα, να δούμε πώς ακριβώς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως πως ούτε οι αστοί που έχουν τώρα την εξουσία, ούτε οι μη αστοί που δεν την έχουν, έχουν να προτείνουν κάτι *άμεσο* για να βγούμε από την κρίση που αντιμετωπίζουμε τώρα χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το μνημόνιο και δανειακά κεφάλαια, και προσωπικά από τις πρόσφατες δηλώσεις τόσο των εκπροσώπων των αριστερών όσο και των υπολοίπων κομμάτων, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις, βλέπω μονάχα την επιθυμία να πάρουν ψήφους εδώ και τώρα. Έτσι, χρησιμοποιούν καταγγελτικό λόγο, χωρίς να αντιπροτείνουν κάτι πρακτικό, του στιλ τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξίδι, αυτό κι αυτό θα κάνουμε και σε τόσα χρόνια θα έχουμε βγει από την κρίση διατηρώντας το σημερινό βιοτικό μας επίπεδο - και με αυτό εννοώ φυσικά και διόρθωση των κοινωνικών ανισοτήτων.


Πέραν αυτού, δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς εννούμε τη σύγκρουση με το σύστημα, όταν τα κόμματα, μαζί και το ΚΚΕ, κινούνται στο πλαίσιό του*, και όταν μεγάλη μερίδα του λαού, δηλαδή μισθωτοί, συνταξιούχοι κτλ, συντηρεί το σύστημα στην καθημερινότητά της, με διάφορους τρόπους καθημερινής διαφθοράς, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω. Από πού θα έρθει αυτή η «σύγκρουση με το σύστημα»; Νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο προϋποθέτει μια γενικότερη αφύπνιση του «λαού», συνυποδηλώνοντας ότι ο λαός μέχρι τώρα κοιμάται, δηλαδή τα τελευταία τριάντα χρόνια ψηφίζει μεν αλλά δεν έχει καταλάβει ακόμα το καλό του επειδή δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα φωτιστεί και τότε θα δείτε όλοι. 

________________________________________________________
* Π.χ. εκλέγομαι βάσει του συντάγματος αλλά όταν εκλεγώ θα το καταργήσω, όπως λέει η Παπαρήγα εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2011)

Η (πραγματικά ή δήθεν) _επαναστατική_ Αριστερά δεν ενδιαφέρεται να επιλύσει την όποια κρίση, αφού πιστεύει πως οι λεγόμενες κρίσεις είναι δομικό στοιχείο του καπιταλισμού και άρα σύμφυτες με αυτόν. Εκείνο που την ενδιαφέρει είναι αν θα μπορέσει να εκμεταλλευτεί τις συνθήκες που δημιουργεί μια κρίση για να ανατρέψει το όλο σύστημα. Πιστεύει πως είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβεί αυτό τότε, παρά σε συνθήκες οικονομικής μεγέθυνσης. Ως εκ τούτου η φράση 'εκλέγομαι βάσει του συντάγματος αλλά όταν εκλεγώ θα το καταργήσω' έχει τη λογική της (είναι χούντα και ονείρωξη, μα όχι παραλήρημα). Στην κρίση του '30 αυτό δεν συνέβη, παρά είτε το αντίθετο (ναζισμός) είτε διάσωση του καπιταλισμού με μικτή οικονομία. Τώρα ξαναελπίζει (ο Λαφαζάνης το έχει γράψει καθαρά). Επομένως οι όποιες συνταγές τής (πραγματικά ή δήθεν) _επαναστατικής_ Αριστεράς για 'έξοδο από την κρίση' λίγη σημασία έχουν, αφού μπορεί και να χαίρεται που 'επιτέλους' έφτασε η ώρα της αλήθειας, αφού η γέννα έχει συνήθως και τις ωδίνες της. Σεβαστά θα ήταν όλ' αυτά, αν η Αριστερά αυτή είχε κάποια μοντέλα διαφορετικής κοινωνίας να προτείνει, που να μην είναι ήδη καταδικασμένα από την ιστορία. Αλλά ως γνωστόν, η συντριπτική μερίδα τής (πραγματικά ή δήθεν) αντισυστημικής Αριστεράς (τα κόμματα δηλ. και τα κομματίδια) αποτελείται από ακραιφνείς ή σοφτ νοσταλγούς του Λένιν, του Τρότσκι, του Στάλιν, του Κάστρο, του Μάο ('έλα μωρέ, όπως και να 'ναι, δεν μπορείς να τους συγκρίνεις με το φασισμό, και στο κάτω-κάτω κοίτα τα χάλια του καπιταλισμού' κλπ. κλπ.) ή πάλι του ισπανικού '36-'37 (όπως άλλοι είναι νοσταλγοί των 2 πρώτων μηνών του αρχέγονου χριστιανισμού με τις 'αγάπες'), και/ή από θαυμαστές του Τσάβεζ και άλλων ημι- ή φουλ δικτατόρων, αρκεί να είναι αυτοί αντιαμερικάνοι και αντιδυτικοί, ή από οπαδούς του 'κάψτε-σπάστε' (σύνθημα σε τοίχο) ή του 'βία στη βία της εξουσίας'. Κανένας βέβαια σήμερα δεν έχει να προτείνει μια πιστευτή 'μεγάλη αφήγηση', αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ήταν ευχής έργον να ξεκολλήσει η ντόπια μαρξίζουσα Αριστερά από τα τοτέμ και ταμπού της και να προσπαθήσει να φτιάξει ένα νέο θώκο ανάμεσα στην τριτοκοσμική μαρξιστίτιδα και στη σοσιαλδημοκρατική συμπόρευση με το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο. Πιστεύω πως η ελληνική Αριστερά αποτελεί εξίσου καλή αντανάκλαση της ελληνικής πολιτικής και οικονομικής καθυστέρησης όσο και το υπόλοιπο πολιτικό προσωπικό και πολιτισμός μας. Δεν εξαιρείται σε τίποτα. Εξαιρέσεις της μη εξαίρεσης βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν. Στην κριτική και στην καταγγελία επομένως μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά, δεδομένης μάλιστα της νεοφιλελεύθερης λαίλαπας διεθνώς· αλλά στις αντιπροτάσεις όχι, και αυτό όχι μόνο γιατί οι διαστάσεις των παγκόσμιων προβλημάτων είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς γιγάντιες (γιατί όχι και άλυτες) αλλά και γιατί η ίδια είναι επιπροσθέτως δέσμια κατασκευών του παρελθόντος ή εκτρωμάτων του παρόντος.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2011)

@ Costas: Υπάρχουν και οι θαυμαστές των Ζαπατίστας! :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2011)

και της Παρισινής Κομμούνας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2011)

Το ζήτημα --για μένα-- δεν είναι να βρούμε παραδείγματα κοινωνικής αντίστασης και κοινωνικών εξεγέρσεων ενάντια σε μια άδικη ταξική πραγματικότητα. Τέτοια υπάρχουν πάμπολλα --γι' αυτό ανέφερα και το ισπανικό '36-'37. Το ζήτημα είναι να βρούμε παραδείγματα κοινωνικών ανατροπών που 1) νίκησαν ( η Κομμούνα και οι αναρχικοί ηττήθηκαν), και που 2) άπαξ και νίκησαν, δεν κατέληξαν όχι απλώς σ' ένα νέο ταξικό, αλλά και σ' ένα πεισματικά και δομικά αυταρχικό καθεστώς. Εκεί μάς θέλω! Προσωπικά, έχω αρχίσει να καταλήγω στο 'θλιβερό' συμπέρασμα ότι η συγκέντρωση όλου του κοινωνικού πλούτου στα χέρια ενός κοινού φορέα (ιδεατά στα χέρια της Κοινωνίας - των Συμβουλίων κττ., στην πράξη στα χέρια της ελίτ που καταφέρνει να αναρριχηθεί στην κορυφή του όλου οικοδομήματος) καταργεί αντί να απελευθερώνει τους πολίτες, γιατί η πολιτική εξουσία είναι κάτι το πάρα πολύ ασταθές και φευγαλέο, και αλλάζει χέρια πάρα πολύ εύκολα, είναι, πώς να το πω...software. Αντιθέτως, η ατομική ιδιοκτησία είναι πολύ πιο αγκυρωμένη, πολύ πιο hardware, άρα όσο είναι διάχυτη σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους, τόσο περισσότερα όπλα έχουν αυτοί να πολεμήσουν τις τάσεις συγκέντρωσης. Π.χ. η μονοπωλιοποίηση πήρε αιώνες να συντελεστεί, και συνεχίζεται (καθώς και ο αγώνας εναντίον της), ενώ ο εξανδραποδισμός της κοινωνίας το 1917-1918 συντελέστηκε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ μετά την 'κοινωνικοποίηση' των μέσων παραγωγής, επικράτησε δε μετά άκρα του τάφου σιωπή για 70 χρόνια. Και μάλιστα βλέπουμε μέσα από το παράδειγμα της Κίνας πόσο μπορεί μια τέτοια εξουσία να μεταλλαχτεί σε καπιταλιστική, διατηρώντας τα αντιδημοκρατικά της κομουνιστικά ένστικτα. Όλα αυτά κάτι λένε. Ο αναρχικός αντίλογος καλός και άγιος όσον αφορά την κριτική στο κράτος, αλλά είπαμε, πρέπει πρώτα να νικήσεις τον εχθρό, και το '36-'39 άλλα έδειξε. Άλλωστε, ο αναρχισμός ως μαζικό κίνημα παρέμεινε ένα εξαιρετικά τοπικό φαινόμενο παγκοσμίως, οπότε...

Βέβαια αυτή η διδασκαλία περί της ιδιοκτησίας είναι η γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα ιδεολογία του αστικού φιλελευθερισμού, αλλά τι να κάνω; Προσπαθώ να διδάσκομαι από την ιστορία, όχι να της υπαγορεύω τους πόθους μου (αν και το τελευταίο από πολλούς θεωρείται χειραφέτηση και άρνηση της αλλοτρίωσης).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2011)

Κώστα συμφωνώ πλήρως μαζί σου. Και νομίζω ότι κατά βάθος συμφωνεί μαζί σου και το σύνολο σχεδόν της "αντισυστημικής" αριστεράς, που θα προτιμούσε με τα χίλια να ζει σε μια αστική/καπιταλιστική/φιλελεύθερη χώρα παρά στη Σοβιετική Ένωση του Λένιν και του Στάλιν, στην Κίνα του Μάο, στην Καμπότζη του Πολ Ποτ, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Άλλο φυσικά που δεν το παραδέχονται.
Το παράδειγμα της Κομμούνας το ανέφερα απλά ως συμπλήρωμα στον κατάλογο των μαρξιστικών ουτοπιών που αναφέρεις.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2011)

Καλός και άγιος λοιπόν ο αγώνας εναντίον των μονοπωλίων και της ληστρικής ντόπιας πλουτοκρατίας, αλλά όταν τον κάνει μπαντιέρα του το κατεξοχήν μονοπωλιακό κόμμα, το ΚΚΕ, και όταν ο ΣΥΝ εκλιπαρεί το ΚΚΕ για συμμαχία, πώς να μην τα θεωρώ αυτά δείγματα βαθιάς, τριτοκοσμικής υπανάπτυξης της χώρας; Όσο παγιδευμένη θεωρώ την πλειονότητα στο δικομματισμό, άλλο τόσο παγιδευμένη θεωρώ την αριστερή μειονότητα στον σταλινογενή (για να θυμηθούμε την Εαμογένεια) δικομματισμό. Nous sommes dans la merde όχι μόνο οικονομικά αλλά και ιδεολογικά. Εξαιρέσεις, είπαμε, υπάρχουν. Μακάρι να πάψουν να είναι εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2011)

Δεν έχω καθόλου ώρα για συμμετοχή αυτές τις μέρες κι ας με τσιγκλάει η επικαιρότητα απ' όλες τις μεριές, άσε πια οι σούμες που καταθέσατε πιο πάνω, αλλά σκεφτόμουν, καθώς διαβάζουμε κάθε τόσο και γι' αυτόν τον άγνωστο και περίεργο πολιτισμό της Κίνας, πώς 10 εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι έχουμε καταφέρει να κάνουμε άνω κάτω τον κόσμο. Ο Θεός να μας φυλάει να μην πιάσει κάνα κρυολόγημα την Κίνα. Και να 'χει καλά τον ολοκληρωτισμό τους, ίσως;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2011)

@Costas: Πώς να μην θεωρήσεις δείγμα βαθιάς τριτοκοσμικής υπανάπτυξης το γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ, ίσως το μοναδικό ανοιχτά φιλοσταλινικό κόμμα στον πλανήτη (φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν και άλλα, αλλά σίγουρα κανένα τόσο ισχυρό), παίρνει στις εκλογές 8.5%, και στις τελευταίες δημοσκοπήσεις ξεπερνά το 10%; Πόσοι άραγε από τους ψηφοφόρους του ΚΚΕ συμφωνούν με τις θέσεις του περί κοινωνικοποίησης της γης, κοινωνικοποίησης των μέσων παραγωγής, ουσιαστικής κατάργησης της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας; Πόσοι τις γνωρίζουν καν;


----------



## anef (Jun 20, 2011)

Costas said:


> Αντιθέτως, η ατομική ιδιοκτησία είναι πολύ πιο αγκυρωμένη, πολύ πιο hardware, άρα όσο είναι διάχυτη σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους, τόσο περισσότερα όπλα έχουν αυτοί να πολεμήσουν τις τάσεις συγκέντρωσης.


 
Κώστα, για να καταλάβω καλύτερα αυτά που λες: όταν αναφέρεσαι σε «τάσεις συγκέντρωσης» εννοείς συγκέντρωση της εξουσίας στα χέρια λίγων; Αν ναι, μπορεί για σένα να είναι επιθυμητή και ανεκτή (πέρα απ' το αν είναι βιώσιμη -για μένα δεν είναι καν υπαρκτή) μια κοινωνία που μπορεί, για παράδειγμα, να μην έχει τάσεις συγκέντρωσης (Η δική μας είναι, άραγε, κοινωνία με τάσεις συγκέντρωσης αυτή τη στιγμή; Είναι η εξουσία στα χέρια των πολλών ή των λίγων; ) αλλά να έχει εξαθλιωμένους τους μισούς πολίτες της; Επίσης, τι εννοείς με τη λέξη «αγκυρωμένη»; Η μικρή ατομική περιουσία σε περιόδους κρίσης π.χ. φεύγει στο άψε σβήσε από τους πολλούς και συγκεντρώνεται στα χέρια λίγων, είναι μάλλον φευγαλέα. Επίσης, ποια ιστορικά παραδείγματα κοινωνιών έχεις κατά νου που ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτή την παραπάνω συνθήκη (αν την καταλαβαίνω σωστά, όπως πάνω-κάτω υπονοείται από τα ερωτήματά μου);
Με τις παρενθέσεις επί παρενθέσεων μπορεί να μη βγήκαν καθαρά τα ερωτήματα, αν θες ξαναδιατυπώνω. Εννοείται κι όποιος άλλος θέλει απαντάει. Ρωτάω τον Κώστα γιατί έθεσε τα ζητήματα πολύ καθαρά.


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2011)

Σχετικό και αυτό. Επίσης, το γράφημα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ωραία και παραστατικά τα διαγράμματα με την ανισοκατανομή, αλλά το 90% θα καταλάβει καλύτερα τα διαγράμματα που δείχνουν (λες και δεν το ξέρει, αλλά τέλος πάντων) πώς μεταβάλλεται η αγοραστική του δύναμη. Αν η αγοραστική μας δύναμη βελτιωνόταν ή έστω έμενε σταθερή λόγω της μεγαλύτερης παραγωγής πλούτου, θα λέγαμε χαράμι... Μήπως όμως εκεί που θα γκρινιάξουμε για όσα έχουν συμβεί στη δεκαετία, δεν ισχύουν στην 50ετία; Η σχέση της μπλε μπάρας στη δεκαετία του 1960 και στη δεκαετία του 2000 ΔΕΝ μπορεί να δείξει τη σχέση της αγοραστικής δύναμης. Κρύβει δηλαδή την παραγωγή πλούτου από το σύστημα. Pies, lies, and damned statistics. (Η παραφθορά, δική μου.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2011)

Ή πιο απλά αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ (γιατί δυσκολεύτηκα κι εγώ να το καταλάβω), ο σημερινός φτωχός έχει τηλεόραση, έχει ιχ, έχει φαγητό στο πιάτο του, έχει ρούχα να φορέσει. 
Έχει ιχ Μαλαισίας, τηλεόραση μ' έκαψες, πλαστικοποιημένο φαγητό, ρούχα που τα ράψανε σκλάβοι στον τρίτο κόσμο. Τη φτώχεια την αντιλαμβάνεται περιστασιακά. 
Απλά ο πλούσιος έχει ιχ Τέσλα και κάνει και τον οικολόγο, βιολογικά τρόφιμα, η τηλεόρασή του (όταν την ανοίγει, γιατί φυσικά είναι πιο φινετσάτος από τους φτωχούς και δε βλέπει σκουπίδια) είναι φτιαγμένη παραγγελία και τα ρούχα του είναι ραμμένα γι' αυτόν κι έτσι δείχνει και πιο ωραίος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2011)

anef, νομίζω τα είπα παραπάνω. Αυτό που ακόμα πολεμιέται (τα μονοπώλια) σε διεθνές επίπεδο στις χώρες με ατομική ιδιοκτησία έγινε νόμος και καθεστώς εν μια νυκτί (κρατικά μονοπώλια) όπου νίκησε η 'επανάσταση' και η 'κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής', παράγοντας εν καιρώ δομική καθυστέρηση. Αυτό, σε επίπεδο πλούτου. Επίσης, ενώ σε επίπεδο ανισοκατανομής μεταξύ φυσικών προσώπων ο κομουνισμός υπήρξε σαφώς πιο ισοκρατικός έναντι του ανισοκρατικού καπιταλισμού (βοηθούντος και του γενικού επιπέδου φτώχιας), σε επίπεδο ανισοκατανομής της εξουσίας (αυτό που λέμε και 'κράτος δικαίου') ο κομουνισμός υπήρξε στρατοσφαιρικά πιο ανισοκρατικός από τις οικονομίες της αγοράς. Οι σταλινογενείς μια χαρά είναι ως αντιμονοπωλιακοί και υπερασπιστές της μικρής _ιδιοκτησίας_, αλλά προσέξτε παρακαλώ το τελευταίο σχόλιο του panadeli. Η κριτική στις κοινωνιστικές θεωρίες δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως υπεράσπιση του διεθνούς χρηματιστικού κεφαλαίου. Άλλωστε, στη μαρξιστική γραμματεία έχει όνομα, και μάλιστα όνομα χρησιμοποιημένο ad nauseam: λέγεται μικροαστική αντίληψη της ιστορίας. Τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν είμαι υπέρ της μικρής ιδιοκτησίας ούτε υπέρ του αχαλίνωτου οικονομικού φιλελευθερισμού αλλά υπέρ της μικτής οικονομίας, 'ρεφόρμα' δηλαδή, σύμφωνα με το σύνθημα 'μέτρον άριστον', το μικροαστικό εκείνο (αν και το διατύπωσε ένας τύραννος, ο Κλεόβουλος ο Ρόδιος --και μη συμφυρθώ με την Αθηνά Κακούρη, please!).


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2011)

Κώστα, η σύγκριση των δύο μονοπωλίων που κάνεις δεν στέκει κτγμ. Έχουν διαφορετικές αφετηρίες, διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο, διαφορετικό στόχο και διαφορετική λειτουργία στις αντίστοιχες κοινωνίες (κάτι σαν τη Μαρία Κάλλας και τη Μάρω Λύτρα, ξερωγώ, που είναι και οι δύο καλλιτέχνιδες :)). Μ’ άλλα λόγια, ας υπήρχε κοινωνικά ελεγχόμενη παραγωγή προς όφελος όλης της κοινωνίας κι ας γινόταν αυτό μέσω «μονοπωλίου». Η κριτική κατά της ΕΣΣΔ που κτγμ έχει σημασία ως προς αυτό το σημείο δεν είναι αυτή, είναι το αν ήταν όντως κοινωνικά ελεγχόμενη η παραγωγή ή αν το κρατικό μονοπώλιο ωφελούσε τελικά όλη την κοινωνία. Σε ένα βαθμό ξέρουμε ότι την ωφελούσε (εξασφάλιση δουλειάς, στέγης, εκπαίδευσης, υγείας για όλους). Σε έναν άλλο βαθμό όμως, αφενός ωφελούσε περισσότερο την νομενκλατούρα, αφετέρου δεν μπόρεσε μακροπρόθεσμα να σταθεί. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό εννοείς λέγοντας «δομική καθυστέρηση» και, αν ναι, γιατί την αποδίδεις στην ίδια τη φύση του «κρατικού μονοπωλίου». Είναι σαν να κατηγορείς την ΕΣΣΔ πως δεν ήταν αρκούντως καπιταλιστική (Δλδ με ποια έννοια θα υπήρχε ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός, μεταξύ ποιων και με ποιο σκοπό, εφόσον το κέρδος είχε φύγει σε μεγάλο βαθμό απ’ τη μέση; Εκτός κι αν εντοπίζεις το πρόβλημα στην ίδια την ύπαρξη κράτους.).

Σε επίπεδο ανισοκατανομής της εξουσίας, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολύ συχνά μιλάμε για την ελευθερία λόγου, για το κράτος δικαίου και για όλα τα καλά, τέλος πάντων, των δικών μας κοινωνιών (που ουσιαστικά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν καθόλου το ίδιο για όλους, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό προς το παρόν) και ξεχνάμε ότι όλα αυτά υπάρχουν μόνο γιατί οι δυτικές καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες και οι «ελεύθερες αγορές» κάνουν πολέμους, επιβάλλουν ή στηρίζουν δικτατορικά καθεστώτα, εκμεταλλεύονται τις πλουτοπαραγωγικές πηγές και εξαθλιώνουν το εργατικό δυναμικό πολλών μη δυτικών χωρών τις οποίες πολύ βολικά εμείς βγάζουμε έξω απ’ την συζήτηση. Και για να κάνω τη σύνδεση μ’ ένα προηγούμενο σχόλιο του panadeli: δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να παραδεχτώ πως προτιμώ τη ζωή που ζω αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα από τη ζωή στη ΕΣΣΔ (αν και τα χρόνια της επανάστασης σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα). Για να έχουμε όμως σωστή απάντηση πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε και τα εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων που ζουν στις φαβέλες και στα αζήτητα του θαυμαστού κόσμου των ελεύθερων αγορών.

Πέρα απ' όλα αυτά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η αποτυχία του σοβιετικού εγχειρήματος σημαίνει πως μπροστά μας υπάρχει πια μόνο βαρβαρότητα ή ότι κάθε απόπειρα ανατροπής αυτής της βαρβαρότητας με στόχο τον σοσιαλισμό ισούται με ολοκληρωτισμό και γκουλάγκ. Τώρα, βέβαια, μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι ναι μεν είναι αναγκαία η ανατροπή, ο στόχος όμως δεν πρέπει να είναι ο σοσιαλισμός. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει δηλαδή να περιμένουμε σε μια ακρούλα της ιστορίας μέχρι να αναδυθεί κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική; Και μέχρι τότε τι; Υποστήριξη, άμεση ή έμμεση, της βαρβαρότητας;

Από την άλλη, οι απόπειρες διόρθωσης αυτού του συστήματος έχουν κι αυτές ιστορικά αποτύχει οικτρά (κάτι που επίσης δεν αναφέρεται στις σχετικές συζητήσεις). Πλήθος σοσιαλδημοκρατών, σοσιαλιστών του τρίτου δρόμου κλπ. έχουν προσπαθήσει για πάρα πολλά χρόνια (ίσως συνολικά και περισσότερα από τα χρόνια του υπαρκτού) να μπαλώσουν, να βελτιώσουν, να φτιασιδώσουν. Το αποτέλεσμα εξακολουθεί όμως να είναι η βαρβαρότητα: ασυδοσία του κεφαλαίου, πλήρης κυριαρχία του παντού, πιο ισχυρά μονοπώλια και συνθήκες παρόμοιες με αυτές των αρχών της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης για όλο και μεγαλύτερα τμήματα των εργατών παγκοσμίως. Για τις οικολογικές καταστροφές να μη μιλήσω καλύτερα. Οπότε;

Το τελευταίο σχόλιο του panadeli δεν ξέρω πώς το συνδέεις με το σκεπτικό σου, αν θέλεις πες. Και ξεκολλήστε πια με την Κακούρη!


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2011)

anef said:


> Κώστα, η σύγκριση των δύο μονοπωλίων που κάνεις δεν στέκει κτγμ. Έχουν διαφορετικές αφετηρίες, διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο, διαφορετικό στόχο και διαφορετική λειτουργία στις αντίστοιχες κοινωνίες (κάτι σαν τη Μαρία Κάλλας και τη Μάρω Λύτρα, ξερωγώ, που είναι και οι δύο καλλιτέχνιδες :)). Μ’ άλλα λόγια, ας υπήρχε κοινωνικά ελεγχόμενη παραγωγή προς όφελος όλης της κοινωνίας κι ας γινόταν αυτό μέσω «μονοπωλίου».


Τα προβλήματα οικοδόμησης ενός συστήματος με σχεδιασμό σε πλανητικό επίπεδο (γιατί γι' αυτό μιλάμε) πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι ανυπέρβλητα. Πιστεύω (μάλλον Υποψιάζομαι) ότι ένα τόσο μεγάλο σύστημα είναι αναγκαστικά χαοτικό, οπότε αν του προσθέσεις τον απόλυτο σχεδιασμό έχεις είτε μιαν απόλυτη δικτατορία (ουτοπία) είτε ένα απόλυτο χάος.



anef said:


> Η κριτική κατά της ΕΣΣΔ που κτγμ έχει σημασία ως προς αυτό το σημείο δεν είναι αυτή, είναι το αν ήταν όντως κοινωνικά ελεγχόμενη η παραγωγή ή αν το κρατικό μονοπώλιο ωφελούσε τελικά όλη την κοινωνία. Σε ένα βαθμό ξέρουμε ότι την ωφελούσε (εξασφάλιση δουλειάς, στέγης, εκπαίδευσης, υγείας για όλους). Σε έναν άλλο βαθμό όμως, αφενός ωφελούσε περισσότερο την νομενκλατούρα, αφετέρου δεν μπόρεσε μακροπρόθεσμα να σταθεί.


Γιατί δεν μπόρεσε μακροπρόθεσμα να σταθεί; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα. Αφού το σύστημα δεν έπεσε από εξωτερική εισβολή ή από επανάσταση αλλά από οικονομικό αδιέξοδο, σημαίνει ότι δεν ήταν βιώσιμο καθαυτό. Στέγη για όλους, δουλειά για όλους, αλλά τι στέγη, πού, πόση, πότε, και δουλειά όπου δεν έχεις τίποτα να αγοράσεις με τα λεφτά που βγάζεις. Οι πραγματικότητες του 'υπαρκτού' ελάχιστα έχουν συζητηθεί και δημοσιοποιηθεί στην Ελλάδα, λόγω εμφυλίου.



anef said:


> Σε επίπεδο ανισοκατανομής της εξουσίας, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολύ συχνά μιλάμε για την ελευθερία λόγου, για το κράτος δικαίου και για όλα τα καλά, τέλος πάντων, των δικών μας κοινωνιών (που ουσιαστικά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν καθόλου το ίδιο για όλους, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό προς το παρόν) και ξεχνάμε ότι όλα αυτά υπάρχουν μόνο γιατί οι δυτικές καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες και οι «ελεύθερες αγορές» κάνουν πολέμους, επιβάλλουν ή στηρίζουν δικτατορικά καθεστώτα, εκμεταλλεύονται τις πλουτοπαραγωγικές πηγές και εξαθλιώνουν το εργατικό δυναμικό πολλών μη δυτικών χωρών τις οποίες πολύ βολικά εμείς βγάζουμε έξω απ’ την συζήτηση. Και για να κάνω τη σύνδεση μ’ ένα προηγούμενο σχόλιο του panadeli: δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να παραδεχτώ πως προτιμώ τη ζωή που ζω αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα από τη ζωή στη ΕΣΣΔ (αν και τα χρόνια της επανάστασης σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα). Για να έχουμε όμως σωστή απάντηση πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε και τα εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων που ζουν στις φαβέλες και στα αζήτητα του θαυμαστού κόσμου των ελεύθερων αγορών.


Αφού εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει οι λαοί του υπαρκτού είχαν ξεφύγει από την μπότα του καπιταλισμού και του ιμπεριαλισμού, γιατί δεν είχαν ελευθερία λόγου, κράτος δικαίου και όλα τα καλά, αφού αυτά εξηγούνται (με ποιον τρόπο, δεν κατάλαβα) από τις πραγματικότητες του ιμπεριαλισμού; Ή μήπως η σοσιαλιστική ανελευθερία του 'υπαρκτού' οφειλόταν στην περιβόητη 'ιμπεριαλιστική περικύκλωση'; :inno:



anef said:


> Πέρα απ' όλα αυτά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η αποτυχία του σοβιετικού εγχειρήματος σημαίνει πως μπροστά μας υπάρχει πια μόνο βαρβαρότητα ή ότι κάθε απόπειρα ανατροπής αυτής της βαρβαρότητας με στόχο τον σοσιαλισμό ισούται με ολοκληρωτισμό και γκουλάγκ. Τώρα, βέβαια, μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι ναι μεν είναι αναγκαία η ανατροπή, ο στόχος όμως δεν πρέπει να είναι ο σοσιαλισμός. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει δηλαδή να περιμένουμε σε μια ακρούλα της ιστορίας μέχρι να αναδυθεί κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική; Και μέχρι τότε τι; Υποστήριξη, άμεση ή έμμεση, της βαρβαρότητας;


Ο αγώνας είναι προϊόν της ανάγκης για επιβίωση, και επομένως πάντα θα υπάρχει, είτε ευοδώνεται είτε όχι. Και η πάλη των τάξεων δεν γίνεται να απαγορευτεί... Όχι, δεν περιμένει κανείς στην ακρούλα της ιστορίας, απλώς βάζει στην μπάντα τις εναλλακτικές που αποδείχτηκαν ιστορικά αποτυχημένες --ανίσχυρες ή εκτρωματικές στα αποτελέσματά τους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει έμμεση υποστήριξη της βαρβαρότητας. Αλλά και ο όρος βαρβαρότητα είναι θολός. Διότι βαρβαρότητα υπάρχει και στα δύο συστήματα, οπότε το καλύτερο είναι ο συγκερασμός των καλών στοιχείων από τα δύο συστήματα (ελευθερία και ανάπτυξη -- μείωση οικονομικών ανισοτήτων), η καταπολέμηση των κακών τους στοιχείων (τεράστια ανισότητα, ανεξέλεγκτη και υπερπολιτική ισχύς των κεφαλαίων -- ανελευθερία και γραφειοκρατία), συν την εισαγωγή νέων παραμέτρων (διατήρηση των φυσικών και βιολογικών πόρων του πλανήτη και αύριο του πλανητικού συστήματος). Εγώ αυτό δεν το ονομάζω, όπως εσύ, 'έμμεση υποστήριξη της βαρβαρότητας'.



anef said:


> Από την άλλη, οι απόπειρες διόρθωσης αυτού του συστήματος έχουν κι αυτές ιστορικά αποτύχει οικτρά (κάτι που επίσης δεν αναφέρεται στις σχετικές συζητήσεις). Πλήθος σοσιαλδημοκρατών, σοσιαλιστών του τρίτου δρόμου κλπ. έχουν προσπαθήσει για πάρα πολλά χρόνια (ίσως συνολικά και περισσότερα από τα χρόνια του υπαρκτού) να μπαλώσουν, να βελτιώσουν, να φτιασιδώσουν. Το αποτέλεσμα εξακολουθεί όμως να είναι η βαρβαρότητα: ασυδοσία του κεφαλαίου, πλήρης κυριαρχία του παντού, πιο ισχυρά μονοπώλια και συνθήκες παρόμοιες με αυτές των αρχών της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης για όλο και μεγαλύτερα τμήματα των εργατών παγκοσμίως. Για τις οικολογικές καταστροφές να μη μιλήσω καλύτερα. Οπότε;


Δεν ισχύει η παρένθεση: δόξα τω Θεώ, όλο για τη χρεοκοπία της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας διαβάζουμε, κυρίως από τους ολόψυχους ή τους υπό προϋποθέσεις απολογητές του χρεοκοπημένου 'υπαρκτού', οι οποίοι καλά θα έκαναν να κάνουν μια σύγκριση του μέτρου της αποτυχίας των μεν με το μέτρο της αποτυχίας των δε, εξετάζοντας ας πούμε τις αποδόσεις οικονομιών αλλά και την πολιτική ιστορία των μεν και των δε. Αν η σοσιαλδημοκρατία 'απέτυχε οικτρά', ο σοσιαλισμός απέτυχε δυο φορές πιο οικτρά, εξελίχτηκε δε εντέλει σε οικτρό καπιταλισμό συν πολιτικό δεσποτισμό [Ρωσία, Κίνα, και τώρα Κούβα].
Από τα πολλά που αναφέρεις, να πω μόνο ότι οι μεγαλύτερες οικολογικές καταστροφές έχουν συμβεί στον υπαρκτό. Και ποιος λέει ότι το "ο άνθρωπος πρώτα' του ανθρωπιστικού ιδεώδους εκπροσωπείται αποκλειστικά από τον σοσιαλισμό, μια ιδεολογία που στις περισσότερες και ισχυρότερες εκφάνσεις της θεώρησε τον άνθρωπο μια ανώνυμη κουκίδα μέσα στο καζάνι της ιστορίας; Επίσης, το 'ο άνθρωπος πρώτα' του ίδιου του ανθρωπισμού είναι αντιοικολογικό. Η οικολογική σκέψη προχωρά κατά τη γνώμη μου πέρα από τον ανθρωπισμό. Αυτό που είναι καλό 'για τις μάζες' μπορεί να μην είναι καλό για τη 'βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη'. Το βλέπουμε αυτό στις εντάσεις που υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και στην ανάπτυξη βιομηχανικών δραστηριοτήτων.



anef said:


> Το τελευταίο σχόλιο του panadeli δεν ξέρω πώς το συνδέεις με το σκεπτικό σου, αν θέλεις πες.


Απλά, το ΚΚΕ, όπως όλα τα δημαγωγικά κόμματα, δεν εμφανίζεται με το πραγματικό του πρόγραμμα, αλλά με το 'μετωπικό' του πρόγραμμα. Μήπως το ίδιο δεν έκανε το '41-'44; --ακολουθώντας βέβαια σε αυτό το παράδειγμα του ικανότατου πολιτικού Λένιν, ο οποίος δίδασκε την κατάργηση του κράτους το Σεπτέμβρη του '17 (με τη 'μαγείρισσα' που θα διοικούσε το κράτος'), και το Δεκέμβρη επέβαλλε την πιο μακρόχρονη μονοκομματική δικτατορία του 20ού αιώνα· δίδασκε την εργατική διεύθυνση της παραγωγής και, μετά την κατάληψη της εξουσίας, ανακάλυπτε την αναγκαιότητα των μάνατζερ και της απόλυτης πειθαρχίας (μέσω των ασφυχτικά ελεγχόμενων συνδικάτων, βεβαίως βεβαίως) για τη λειτουργία των εργοστασίων. Αν λοιπόν το ΚΚΕ κατέβαινε με τις πραγματικές του θέσεις ανεπτυγμένες εν λεπτομερεία και βρίσκονταν άνθρωποι να τις πάρουν στα σοβαρά (γιατί ξέρουμε δα πως δεν έχουν σκοπό να επαναστατήσουν· αν όμως τους χαρίζαν ένα μονοκομματικό καθεστώς, δε θα 'λεγαν όχι), δεν θα τους ψήφιζαν. Το ΚΚΕ μιλά για μικρομεσαίους, όταν ο Λένιν είχε κηρύξει 'εκμεταλλευτή-εργοδότη' (και άρα ταξικό εχθρό δεκτικό εξολόθρευσης) όποιον απασχολούσε έστω και έναν εργάτη γης (ίσως δύο, δε θυμάμαι), και όταν το ίδιο τούς θεωρεί αυτούς 'μικροαστούς'. Ε, και τα δυο δε γίνονται.

Ελευθερία σημαίνει πάντα ελευθερία αυτού που σκέφτεται διαφορετικά (Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ). Αυτό αναγκαστικά σημαίνει και την ελευθερία αυτού που σκέφτεται _ριζικά_ διαφορετικά, π.χ. των αστικών κομμάτων (όχι Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ). Η ελευθερία δηλ. δεν μπορεί να μειωθεί στο επίπεδο της ελευθερίας που δίνει ο γονιός στο νήπιο (παίξε κι εσύ με το κουβαδάκι σου), αλλά είναι αληθινή όταν είναι πλήρως ανεπτυγμένη και όχι υπό όρους (πλην της παραβίασης της ελευθερίας των άλλων). Όταν λοιπόν ο Λένιν καταργεί τη Συντακτική Συνέλευση το Δεκέμβρη του '17, να τα...βράσω τα 'πολύ ενδιαφέροντα χρόνια της επανάστασης'. Η μαρξική δικτατορία του προλεταριάτου είναι επομένως μια λογική αντίφαση. Ξέρουμε βέβαια πως η ιδεολογική αυτή παράδοση, για να ξεπερνά τις λογικές αντιφάσεις, έχει το όπλο της 'διαλεκτικής', κοινώς της σοφιστείας: 'καμιά ελευθερία στους εχθρούς της ελευθερίας', ή της λογικής λιποψυχίας: 'δικτατορία όχι του κόμματος αλλά του προλεταριάτου' (και ποιος θα θεσπίσει ποιος είναι το προλεταριάτο και ποιος 'εχθρός του προλεταριάτου'; ). Αλλά και σ' αυτό έχει προγόνους η παράδοση αυτή, τους ίδιους όπως και προκειμένου για τη δομή του κομουνιστικού κόμματος, δηλ. τη χριστιανική Εκκλησία: credo quia absurdum.



anef said:


> Και ξεκολλήστε πια με την Κακούρη!


Την Κακούρη τη θυμήθηκα γιατί βρήκα κάτι καλό να πω για τον Κλεόβουλο τον Ρόδιο, αν και υπήρξε τύραννος. Αυτό, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, θα μπορούσε να ενοχλήσει τον Αρβανίτη, και να πει "ο Κλεόβουλος ήταν χούντα, και το 'μέτρον άριστον' το είπε ο λινδιακός λαός!"


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2011)

Κώστα, μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε στο ότι ο Σέξπιρ ήταν υπέροχος :) 

Σε κάποια θέματα είμαι σίγουρη ότι διαφωνώ, σε κάποια άλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρη γιατί μου λείπουν γνώσεις και σε κάποια άλλα συμφωνώ εν μέρει. Δεν έχω χρόνο δυστυχώς τώρα, αλλά μάλλον θα τα ξαναπούμε.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2011)

Fair enough (κι εγώ αντί να κάνω τη βαλίτσα μου για τις 2.00 πμ...)
(NYT)
Gao Zhisheng , a self-taught legal rights defender, has been missing since April of last year, disappearing soon after he defied the authorities by telling a reporter about the torture he endured during an earlier detention. Liu Xia, the wife of the jailed Nobel peace laureate Liu Xiaobo, has been held incommunicado since October. And this month, a United States rights group released a letter by the wife of a lawyer, Chen Guangcheng, who is blind, that described the beatings the couple suffered during months of forced confinement in their rural village.

For those who have grown accustomed to speaking their mind, the restrictions can be hard to swallow. Zhao Lianhai, a Beijing activist who sought greater compensation for the victims of a tainted milk scandal, gained early release from a two-and-a-half-year prison term after he reportedly pledged to stop his public protests. ³I support and thank the government, and I feel deeply sorry for the remarks I made against the government in the past,² Mr. Zhao wrote in an online message to supporters after his parole last December.

But three months later, prompted by the detention of Mr. Ai, he broke his silence with a torrent of Twitter comments that have become increasingly impassioned and frequent. ³I¹m ashamed of myself for not speaking up until now,² he wrote in one of his first dispatches. ³I cannot stay silent anymore. I¹m ready to go back to prison. I would rather die than give in.²

Wu Lihong, a Jiangsu Province environmentalist who served three years in prison after exposing local officials whose machinations allowed a lake to become fouled with industrial pollution, was told he would be jailed again if he publicly revealed the details of his mistreatment in custody, which he says included whippings and cigarette burns.

Speaking by telephone on Thursday, Mr. Wu described the web of other restrictions that he said were imposed by the police since his release last year: No Internet access and no interviews with the media ‹ and under no circumstances was he to photograph the lake. Although he remains free, Mr. Wu, a machine salesman by trade, says he has paid a steep price for his intransigence. Each time he finds a job, he said, the police arrange for his prompt dismissal. In recent months, he has survived by growing vegetables on the small plot of land next to his house, he said.

It is too soon to tell what kind of restrictions Mr. Ai may face on his ability to work, socialize or communicate with the outside world. Any impulse to speak out may be tempered by the knowledge that three of his associates remain in detention as part of a financial inquiry that his family says is groundless.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Ένα «Τολμήστε» από οικονομολόγους:

*Μεταρρυθμίσεις ή χρεοκοπία;*


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2011)

Thirst for Fairness may have helped us survive (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2011)

Ο Τσόμσκι κριτικάρει τον Τσάβες. [1 (το Βήμα)][2 (Wikipedia)]


----------

